# Knitting Resort!!! You know who you are!!!! #6



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

She just re nitrated the scar and said it was looking better. she said that on the scalp it takes longer to heal.. but that it was on its way... The whole scar is 1/2 inch long.. no biggie.

So off to project runway..

now we will see who are professionals and who aren't I expect Anya to fall on her face cause she has great taste.. but can she make a collection???? 

Stay tuned...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. As long as you're ok.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

VIktor's jacket.. OMG the pearls on the white leather? in 5 weeks.. OMG.. the man is talented like get out!! Anya seems to be crashing and burning.... 

On to the runway!!! 

Will tell you what I think soon!!

VIKTOR VIKTOR VIKTOR!!! That's who I am rooting for!!

Here comes the runway...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm saving all the little balls of sock yarn I have left over. I'm not sure yet what to do with it, but I will do something. LOL


Sock yarn blankie!

__
https://flic.kr/p/4448488844


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Viktor's jacket was beautiful. He designed it basically for Heidi, and she went right for it! I loved Anya's brownish dress. Her other stuff...crashed and burned. She said when she went home she learned how important her success was to her country, her family, and she choked... Plus she wanted to redeem herself in her country's eyes from the internet scandal she was in. That was a lot more pressure than just entering a competition she didn't even think she would be accepted into. It will be interesting to see if she can pull it together for the show. All along I thought she would win, but now I'm thinking Viktor. Kim could do it, too, if she improves her collection and applies all the critique comments. I would love to see her do well and some great opportunities open up for her, from this...

Princess Josh wouldn't even still be there if Tim hadn't given him all that help on his home visit. _Did you see_ all that crap he had-- in halloween colors? No taste.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, i just saw the sock yarn blanket link. very colorful. that would be very comfortable on the bed or couch with that tiny sock yarn.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, i just saw the sock yarn blanket link. very colorful. that would be very comfortable on the bed or couch with that tiny sock yarn.


Yeah, nice weight. They take forever, tho! People trade small balls of yarn with each other so they don't have too many repeats. There are groups that do that. I keep thinking I will do one, one day... but I don't know. Might use my leftovers for something else.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Fantastic Blanket.. how hard is that??? small squares and then having to put them together?

I also saw a sock yarn blanket but it was stripes.. have to find it to show you guys...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, yes, that would take forever to do. esp. for a bed.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow are they crazy???? leaving Anya???

We can go on Project Runway then!!! Or at least the sewers can!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i would hate sewing together all those little squares! Maybe I'll crochet one giant granny square!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> > hi sewbiz, i just saw the sock yarn blanket link. very colorful. that would be very comfortable on the bed or couch with that tiny sock yarn.
> ...


Maybe something smaller??? it must take forever to do!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann, when I got to decreasing I had to transfer my stitches to DPN's. I struggled and finally didn't know what else to do. I did the body of the cocoon on 16"circ. But it worked out well after a few tense tries. I want to make another one but plan to take a page from your book and do it in one color. All those yarn changes. ARGHH!! So have started the little hat. It will be very cute. But after reading some of the comments on here I have to wonder if the gift will be appreciated. I have worked a good while on it. I had to discipline myself to get it done on time. I really wanted to be doing socks. It is acrylic. Do you think I should block it? Anyone want to jump in??


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

The Cascade is a sock weight yarn.So many things to reply to.

Project Runway: I want you to remember when they were given their assignment and the $9000.00 and told they only had 3 weeks. Josh made a comment, he said a name, then to help him with the sewing. I also think Josh's stuff stunk.

Bit and Pieces of sock yarn. At my LYS one of the girls was knitting maybe a size 2 or 3 sweater out of her bits and pieces of sock yarn. Also she will make kneew socks out of the bits and pieces. She puts together the ends by wetting the ends and then rubbing them together in her palms....she said just like spinning and I watch her do it and it worked...no knots. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta, I'm working on my cocoon now too. Only about 1/2 way done. But instead of decreasing all the way down to the dpn's, you could decrease until it's too difficult for the 16" needle then pull you yarn through all the remaining stitches. It will gather nicely. That's what I plan on doing. Makes it just a little easier.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, now to my little bit of time to knit. Glad to see that everyone is doing better. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reply BA. The pattern I used made a very pretty bag bottom. With the next one I do I might take your advice. The pattern was all on garter stitch. I think it would be prettier in stockinette. And color changes at 6 rows, then 3 rows, then 3 more rows. As I said the next one will be all one color. Before I start another I may look for another pattern. I saw one called "pea in a pod". Cute, but not sure a pea green is so good for a baby. The next one is due in January so I have time.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'd rather use regular weight yarn to make afghan. i'll save the fingering yarn for socks.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I will have to make another one too. But no hurry. I don't think the baby is due for a while. I will get the same kind of self striping yarn. It's actually nice to work with. Bernat baby Jacquards. I got it at AC Moore.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Found a ball winder at knitpicks at 19.95. My price range, but the swift is 50.00. Too high for me. Any suggestion where I may get it cheaper. I still want quality.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

BA don't have A.C. Moore here. But I will look for the self-striping yarn. When I get the hat done I will put a picture up. I think it turned out well How many balls did your pattern take. I found one I like.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have that ball winder.. it's ok for small balls of yarn.. if you want to wind larger.. than it wont work..I have tried...

Swifts..

http://www.google.com/search?gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=yarn+swifts#q=yarn+swifts&hl=en&prmd=imvns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=2suhTtL-AqOsiAKd1LVP&ved=0CJEBEK0E&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=a5c7830d6919493f&biw=1304&bih=707

From $27 and up!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have an adorable cocoon pattern I started with some crazy yarn (actually the yarn in the pattern) and stopped when my DIL miscarried.. keeping it for later.
Got it free from the LYS.. Sewbiz.. If I got it free from them, can I share it??? 

It has a drawstring bottom so that the mom can change the baby without having to take the baby out of the cocoon.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i just want to wish you all a nice & safe weekend. my husband is off this weekend and i will be busy doing errands. i promise to show my sock as soon as they teach me how to get pictures on.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

go to amazon.com. I found mine there. It's an amish style. I love it.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks KN. I will look into it further. I didn't see any that were that cheap, but will keep looking. Appreciate your help.



knittingneedles said:


> I have that ball winder.. it's ok for small balls of yarn.. if you want to wind larger.. than it wont work..I have tried...
> 
> Swifts..
> 
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, I hope so.



knittingneedles said:


> I have an adorable cocoon pattern I started with some crazy yarn (actually the yarn in the pattern) and stopped when my DIL miscarried.. keeping it for later.
> Got it free from the LYS.. Sewbiz.. If I got it free from them, can I share it???
> 
> It has a drawstring bottom so that the mom can change the baby without having to take the baby out of the cocoon.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> BA don't have A.C. Moore here. But I will look for the self-striping yarn. When I get the hat done I will put a picture up. I think it turned out well How many balls did your pattern take. I found one I like.


When you are ready to make one, tell me what color scheme, I'll go to AC Moore and get it for you. food for thought.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

my cocoon is my own pattern. I just made it up as I went.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Alberta, I ordered a swift for $18 plus 11 shipping on ebay.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

What a good thought!! I can send you the money and you can get it for me. I will get back to you after the first if next month. Thank you for the offer.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Ebay!! That is what I was trying to think of. When your brain cells begin to shrival it is hard to pull things out of the air. I could think of Amazon, but ebay wouldn't come out of the fog.



citynenanyc said:


> Alberta, I ordered a swift for $18 plus 11 shipping on ebay.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I think the drawstring bottom is a great idea.



knittingneedles said:


> I have an adorable cocoon pattern I started with some crazy yarn (actually the yarn in the pattern) and stopped when my DIL miscarried.. keeping it for later.
> Got it free from the LYS.. Sewbiz.. If I got it free from them, can I share it???
> 
> It has a drawstring bottom so that the mom can change the baby without having to take the baby out of the cocoon.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK. and I believe it's considered bulky yarn... which I like and think is very cute for babies in really cool colors..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all....did I have bad breathe?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey? did you use your scope this morning? Just kidding. You crack me up when you say that! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

i was gonna ask her if she actually does??

have u seen this mag?

http://lanagrossa.com/journale/filati_magazin_42.html

Look at the amazing sweaters etc...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I wish I could knit like that.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

you can!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.bernat.com/product.php?P=0&LGC=babyjacquards

Alberta, this is the yarn I'm using. You can see the different colors it comes in. Very pretty when knitted up.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Doesnt that yarn actually make a pattern like flowers ???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yes, in a way. It's very pretty. I'm using the "orange blossom". For a baby girl.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

some of it makes stripes, and other patterns.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I like that yarn. .and it's so soft! Perfect for a baby!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi ladies

I am packing my bag to start a mobious scarf at the game tonite...too chilly to try to run around taking pics..

i think i will tuck in under a blanket in my lawn chair and try to get back into my knitting mode...


feelin' pink tonite i think


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi OSG! I too would climb under a blanket LOL

A mobious scarf sounds like a perfect take along.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i loved the sock yarn blanket...but did you see the thread about making the little dolls for operation shoebox...i think my attention span would be more successful with those...really cute idea if you do any charity for children at christmas...

i may do some for the orphanage our church supports..but will have to be next year, i think..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You guys wanna see something cool..

Since South AMerica is full of yarn and yarn shops.. I was looking thru my pix and found these pix so that you can see the stuff they make.. this is in Lima Peru a friend ours trying stuff on...

Those hand puppets are all knitted and crocheted


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all I set my alarm especially so I didn't sleep in and had time to come and chat before you all turn the lights out.
The sock blanket is fantastic but I don't think I have the patience for it.
I can't believe it is only half way through Autumn over there and it is already getting so cold... Your seasons seem to change very quickly.
Sewbiz the little cardigan I am making is mostly stocking stitch but it is the scalloped edging that I have never done before it is very delicate and pretty for a liilte girl.
I tend to alternate something plain then I get itchy fingerers and want to do lace or something textured then I get over that and want something easy that I don't have to think to much. Plain things are great as I can knit without really looking at them just the feel on my fingertips, good for watching moviesat the same time.
Knitting my youngest DD had a cut on her head that took nearly 2 years to heal as she kept knocking it with the brush or kept touching it, so brush gently...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Wow Nina I love all the bags embellished with crocheted and knitted flowers!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

DD no 2 wants door beads for her room Maybe she would like me to knit her some......


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tracy, I can't believe you set the alarm to join us. I am happy that you are here with us. I usually get here after you are gone and miss chatting with you. When you get here how many pages do you usually have to read to catch up?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Isn't it a cool idea???

We have one more page to go!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracy! Good morning to you! Way cool you set your alarm to chat! You are such a sweetie! 

Nina, that store looks wicked (hahaha) cool.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

we can all hit 500 together ...
Usually in the morning before work anything from 5-10 pages,If I'm running late and don't get on until I get home just after 2pm then it can be heaps....... and by the time I get to the end you have all said goodnight except sometimes sewbiz and knitting. Lucky it is already Saturday here.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

We are a chatty bunch!! lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

that we are. 

Ok, gotta go get dinner on. Just me and Mike tonight, so it will be easy peasy!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I even put all my washing out last night so I didn't have to do it this morning while chatting with you all.
I have a question who here uses knitted dishclothes, I have been using one that I got in a swap for the first time( I hd never heard of them til KP) It took a while to get over using knitting on dirty dishes but I found I kind of like them as at night I can wash them out and soak them in some hot soapy water and a dash of bleach and they don't go slimey amd smell like the disposable ones. The big question is what sort of cotton do you use??? Is it a special type as the cottons here seem to be to good if you know what I mean.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfpromo/Dishie_Knitting_Yarn.cfm?media=PPCgsYarn&gclid=CIqA0O_h-qsCFRBshwody1ojkA&utm_medium=PPC&utm_campaign=PPCgsYarn&utm_content=GOOGLE%20(Search)%20Knitting%20Yarn&utm_source=www.google.com

can you see the texture of the yarn in the pix? it's just the simpest plain cotton yarn.. sometimes it actually says for dishclothes....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, I have heard you are better off to stick to the lighter colours as they fade, is this true?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

gee looks like Ihave scared everyone off! oh just noticed it is 6pm over there most are probably having dinner,,,, I hope anyway.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a bright red one.. and it's fine. never faded yet


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy, have you ever ordered online? and if yes, from where?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Not for knitting things, I have looked around a few places like Bendigo mills and emotive they are both here in Aus, Most other places here( yarn stores) have the same as I can get 5 min down the road at lys. To order from overseas has hiddeous postage charges.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I will probably buy from Bendigo mills as I have been told they are excellent and 200g cones are about $14 where the same thing in a50g ball in the store is $8.50


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been looking at LYS in the Sydney area... and only Morris and sons have cotton yarn. .that I found but they are all expensive and the kind you use for cotton sweaters and stuff... not the regular cotton


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just hit 500 chicks. We are famous. Ok, Time to fix dinner. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.bendigowoollenmills.com.au/products.php?cat=9

is this what you mean?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Yah!!!!!!!!!Happy 500 everyone!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

We should all gather like the dropping of the ball for New Years Eve. Count down to 500/ Where is everybody? Such a milestone!!498, 499.....


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Just rolled over. I had put on the last msg. brfore going to 500. Whoopie!!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

The bernat jaquards is what bitsey sent me last month...just to get to the end of the damn boleros to use it! I plan to make the skirt that is on the label and i have an all in one bolero pattern to keep the stripes even...I just wish i could use it NOW! lol i just finished another front....soon they will be done and i can get back to my lovely yarn.....bought some peter pan sparkle today, I know its more acrylic, but it knits and washes lovely, going to put fun fur round the hoods just for christmas...

Had bloods done today, just got to wait til tuesday for results, although the lady did say that if it was important they would get back to me asap fingers and everything else crossed xx


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Boo-Hoo. Somebody beat me to it. But I am proud of us. No squabbles or anything to keep us from being the bestest of friends.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I would use that cotton for a top or cardigan I think it is not the right type foe dishclothe, I will ask at Lys the one I go to is The Wool Inn has been around since I was a little girl in the 70's my mum used to take me there..
I have some 100% organic cotton but it feels to soft. I found on ebay some pegasus dishcloth cotton it was cheap $2.69 for the ball and $2.50 postage from the UK.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://au.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070623035531AAE9LUM


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Just in time dissi for page 500. Crossing my fingers for you!
I love using Peter Pan it is so lovely and soft for babies.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I was wrong... they have cotton but its a blend with acrylic..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Wrong about what?????????????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I figured out I need unmercerised cotton... may need to do a search to find some.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I found an online store in Queensland called the Yarn over that stock US yarns they have Bill Ball Bernat Handicrafter(400g) for $14.99 or 500g Sugar and Cream cones for $18 is that expensive compared to what you pay???? I would also have to pay about $ 10.00 postage. Thay also have the araucania cotton for $12.10 I know not to use it for dishcloths just wondering if that compares to what you pay.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Exactly, the wool shack has cotton.. debbie bliss makes 100% organic cotton. .but I am not sure if its mercerized...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I just emailed Peaches and Cream to see who carries their product in your area...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

The sugar and cream is what I use for the dish cloths. sugar and Cream and also Peaches and Cream. I love the knitted dish cloths.

And congrats ladies on the 500!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy, they are looking for distributors outside of the USA and Canada.. wanna do it in Australia and NZ?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, I guess this just means I will have to go to the yarn stores and poke around gee that will be such a hard job hahahahahah, I will probably just find more things to buy. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I was thinking I would make them for my friends for Christmas and convert them all!!!!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Fantastic Blanket.. how hard is that??? small squares and then having to put them together?


*No sewing*... It's modular knitting. You pick up along one side of an existing square and then cast on the same amount for the second side, and then turn and work back, double decreasing at the center. The decrease happens every other row until you are down to the last 3 sts. Then you Sl,K2tog, psso and it's done. Repeat. (Repeat ad infinitum...) They look the best, IMNSHO, when you do the outside two rows in black, then switch to the sock yarn. Then the squares are all framed in black, like little stained glass windows.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OH so it's like entrelac cause you pick up and k2tog also for each section


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Wow are they crazy???? leaving Anya???
> 
> We can go on Project Runway then!!! Or at least the sewers can!!


Based on that one judging alone, she deserved to be out, although I thought Kimberly's middle outfit (the hideous pink bubble butt skirt!) was the worst thing on the runway. However, they obviously want to see the rest of Anya's collection.

_Did you see Josh's face_ when she came back and said she was still in? PRICELESS. However, Anya did not get the benefit of Tim's extensive advice that the others did, because she had nothing to show him. She put hers together totally on her own taste and judgement. Josh, on the other hand, got the most help. I wish Tim had just shut his mouth and let Josh take that awful halloweeny crap back to NYC and show it! It would have been suicide.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > maryrose said:
> ...


Just a couch throw is enough. It's a lightweight cover, anyway.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi trasara, after seeing your delicious cakes & cupcakes, i went to the bakery section of the grocery store & bought some. i had fun eating them. i haven't had a cupcakes in months. and i mean that. well, this time i'm going to knit my socks and some other crafts. i made chicken, hash brown potato (orida's brand), salad, cooked fresh green beans for dinner today. tomorrow i'm hoping to make steakums (cheese steak hoagies) for dinner.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> The Cascade is a sock weight yarn.So many things to reply to.
> 
> Project Runway: I want you to remember when they were given their assignment and the $9000.00 and told they only had 3 weeks. Josh made a comment, he said a name, then to help him with the sewing. I also think Josh's stuff stunk.
> 
> Bit and Pieces of sock yarn. At my LYS one of the girls was knitting maybe a size 2 or 3 sweater out of her bits and pieces of sock yarn. Also she will make kneew socks out of the bits and pieces. She puts together the ends by wetting the ends and then rubbing them together in her palms....she said just like spinning and I watch her do it and it worked...no knots. Bits


They call that 'spit splicing'. You are using heat and friction to felt the strands together.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, have you made a blanket like that before? It sounds difficult.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The front of the gown josh made I liked but when she turned around, I almost puked.. who in their right mind would ever want to leave a room with that impression???? and this is a model.. .could you imagine???

and I didn't like any of Kimberly's stuff except the colors.. I thought she should make more Africa American stuff.. it was horrible.

And anya's saving grace was that first dress I liked it too..

But I still think Viktor should win.. 

So what if he had a leather part to the dress.. When she walked down the runway, she should have taken it off to show an option...

And that jacket is amazing.. who does work like that in 3 weeks???? every piece he made I liked.. maybe not together but each as a seperate piece... he should take their advice and keep it simple stupid.. his workmanship is fantastic... he should make cigarette pants and a tee shirt out of organza or silk charmuse... or something to go under that jacket... in charcoal or black.. so that the jacket is the highlight but the pants and tee are also very well made????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > The Cascade is a sock weight yarn.So many things to reply to.
> ...


But doesn't that only work for wool??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I thought it was only for wool or natural animal fibers.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed your cakes Maryrose it is nice to treat yourself every now and then , remember you are worth it!!! I bought myself the most beautiful bunch of Green( my favourite colour) crysanthemums yesterday, they just make me happy to look at them.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, I think so...using up bits and pieces of leftover sock yarn. What did you think of the comment I made about jOSH GETTING HELP ON HIS SEWING? Sorry about the caps..hit that doggone key again.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, just got off the phone with my sister. She might get to come back to Westfield (to Rehab) tomorrow. Most certainly a step in the right direction. Thank you so much for all the prayers. I appreciate it so very much! Whoohoo!!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm popping out for a while I'm off with DD to a collectables fair and in search of cotton. Hopefully I'll catch you all later.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Didn't anyone see my holoween mask from Peru???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i did Nina. I said the stuff in the store looks really cool. Including the mask!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

next year we can make it for holoween.. I thought it was such a cool thing.. .but anyway...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

have to get a pattern for it! I can't just wing it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

well, maybe I'll just buy you one, when I get there again!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I have an adorable cocoon pattern I started with some crazy yarn (actually the yarn in the pattern) and stopped when my DIL miscarried.. keeping it for later.
> Got it free from the LYS.. Sewbiz.. If I got it free from them, can I share it???
> 
> It has a drawstring bottom so that the mom can change the baby without having to take the baby out of the cocoon.


Did the LYS author the pattern and give you the freedom to distribute it? Or did they illegally copy it and distribute it to their customers? ( LYS's are notorious for this.) What does the copyright notice on it say? Better not post it in public. Unless the author said you could...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm so jealous you are going there again.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Come along...

The pattern is not by anyone in the LYS and it doesnt say anything about copywriting...

It's one page and there is no copywrite stamp anywhere


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, if I could go with you I would in a heart beat. But no way am I getting Mike on a cruise. We went on one once and he hated be on the "floating bus". Me, loved every second of it. Being on ship, the food, the excitement, the port stops. Was wonderful.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://iknitty.com/2010/06/19/free-knitted-baby-cocoon-patterns/

CHeck out this site they have tons of baby cocoons


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yeah...I wish I could go too. But alas I will stay here. Going to my chair for awhile..check in later chicks. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

nice website. Lots of patterns.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi I'm back a bit disappointed they advertised the wrong date for the collectables fair it is tomorrow!! So we went to lys and they recomended some cotton to use so I got a couple of pretty pale colours only $5.50 a ball.The DD wanted to go to an shop that has lots of asian ornaments,dragons,Fairies,dream catchers gem stones etc not sure what you would call it I got a little magic lamp that I couldn't resist and some yummy smelling tealights. Then had DD 20's photos printed in sepia like OSG suggested, they look great. So not a bad morning all in all.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicks, I am heading for my chair for some R&R and then bed. In the morning dear friends. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tomorrow is that big meet with the ladies from KP... wish me luck!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hope you have a great time and meet lots of great people.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Omgoodness! I havent read anything yet! I cant believe you guys broke 500!! Ok gonna go catch up.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi trasara, i like your yarn. very nice.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I hope it works well, Even DD's like the knitted dishcloths better!!!! Strange I didn't think they ever wiped anything!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi trasara, what does DD mean?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Darling Daughter or daughters for me as I have 2


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, oh, thanks for telling me.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Maryrose is you son enjoying his job? My youngest works in a takeaway place and some of the customers are extremely rude.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

yes, he's doing okay for far. he's cleans the rest rooms sometimes, & they have him help doing hamburgs & fries.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

KN 
I must have missed that. What ladies are you meeting and where? How did you get together?



knittingneedles said:


> Tomorrow is that big meet with the ladies from KP... wish me luck!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi alberta have a look in the events topics there are a couple of posts.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you KN. Are any of these like the one you were telling me about??


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Tracy. It is so nice for the ladies to meet. I wish I could do that but I don't know if there is anyone in my area. But what fun.....



trasara said:


> Hi alberta have a look in the events topics there are a couple of posts.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hope you have a great time and meet lots of great people.


Thanks I will give you all the lowdown when I get back!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> KN
> I must have missed that. What ladies are you meeting and where? How did you get together?
> 
> 
> ...


We are having an Arizona meet with KP buddies.. tomorrow.. they are coming from all over Arizona.. seriously even 3 hours away!! They are gonna be great!!!

Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

ALberta, if you want you can post a new topic asking if there is anyone in your area and if they would like to meet.. that way you will know quickly...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Have a look on the offline events thread as there seem to be alot of Kp members from Illinois.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Are you taking any of your knitting projects with you nina?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Have been thinking about it.. but not sure what to do since I have to count.. and I can't count and talk at the same time!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Something easy, How about one of the scarves you are making for the Knit locker??? Good advertising!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thats a good idea.. trouble is I finished one already.. so I have to start another.. so it would be a new one...

Hum.. we will see.. i am going to take my camera and take pix to show everyone...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I would make you some but it would cost sooooo much to send it is $17 for up to 460g over that is alot more + there is a security charge of $9.00 to the US. I have been looking at charity knitting I can do here.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Remember what we told the others. Pictures, pictures, pictures.



knittingneedles said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > KN
> ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

No worries, tracy.. it's all good.. maybe next year, I'll pick them up myself!!!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks ladies. Have a wonderful day Nina. The Bible says not to covet, but I think I am coveting Just a Little. LOL


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like a plan Nina when ever you come I will defiantely jump on a Train and meet you in Sydney Just name the Day!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

There are a couple of charities here that collect knitted things to send over seas I will check them out further. I am also looking into tiny little premmie things.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

BTW, I thought yesterday my hat (to the cocoon) was going to be too big. I was right. It would have fit me. (Not quite) so instead of continuing I pulled it off the needles and started it with smaller DP's. It will take longer but I am sure will fit better. Learning experience. I was doing the Bernat pattern on the site you sent us to. Well size 7 needles are way too big for the hat. Worked fine on the cocoon.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Thanks ladies. Have a wonderful day Nina. The Bible says not to covet, but I think I am coveting Just a Little. LOL


Silly!!! NO worries.. They won't be as cool as you guys, that's for sure!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> i was gonna ask her if she actually does??
> 
> have u seen this mag?
> 
> ...


Lovely, high fashion sweaters...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm sure it will all come good in the long run, Alberta. What colours are you using? Don't forget to post a picture.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> http://www.bernat.com/product.php?P=0&LGC=babyjacquards
> 
> Alberta, this is the yarn I'm using. You can see the different colors it comes in. Very pretty when knitted up.


I think I've seen that at Walmart...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> hi ladies
> 
> I am packing my bag to start a mobious scarf at the game tonite...too chilly to try to run around taking pics..
> 
> ...


Yikes, it's so cold to sit outside. I hope you can get your fingers to knit... I think I'd keep mine under the blanket!

I have been trying to catch up with reading all afternoon and evening! Every time I come back, there's 4 more pages. Page 500 went by in a blur...!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Main color is white then soft yellow and soft green. It is beautiful. So soft. And I will sure do pictures.



trasara said:


> I'm sure it will all come good in the long run, Alberta. What colours are you using? Don't forget to post a picture.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi sewbiz , Where have you been?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> You guys wanna see something cool..
> 
> Since South AMerica is full of yarn and yarn shops.. I was looking thru my pix and found these pix so that you can see the stuff they make.. this is in Lima Peru a friend ours trying stuff on...
> 
> Those hand puppets are all knitted and crocheted


Wow, what a blessing to get to go to these places. FUN!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I just realised I have passed 1000 posts I wanted to celebrate and I missed it!!! Glad to have shared it with you guys!!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am turning into a pumpkin my friends so will head for the bed. Have a good night.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sweet dreams!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

nite nite


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bonnie, have you made a blanket like that before? It sounds difficult.


I made a worsted weight blanket with mitered squares and rectangles-- all wool. Same idea. And I designed a pattern for a baby blanket like that, but the squares are not set on on point. I have also made seperate sock yarn mitered squares to send in to a group afghan project, that somebody had to sew together. But I have yet to make my own "Sock Blankie".


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Bitsey said:
> ...


Right. She must have been using wool sock yarn. I didn't think it would work for wool and nylon yarn, so maybe she was using 100% wool? Or didn't care if it wasn't felting real well? If you overlap enough to knit two or three sts with, it isn't going to come apart in the sock. But it is thicker right there, for those sts.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Yes, I think so...using up bits and pieces of leftover sock yarn. What did you think of the comment I made about jOSH GETTING HELP ON HIS SEWING? Sorry about the caps..hit that doggone key again.


I missed it... who helped him? That's totally against the rules.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Come along...
> 
> The pattern is not by anyone in the LYS and it doesnt say anything about copywriting...
> 
> It's one page and there is no copywrite stamp anywhere


Copyright is automatic. Who authored the pattern? Or is there a publisher name? One or the other should be on the pattern, unless the LYS is making illegal copies. They do it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Nina, if I could go with you I would in a heart beat. But no way am I getting Mike on a cruise. We went on one once and he hated be on the "floating bus". Me, loved every second of it. Being on ship, the food, the excitement, the port stops. Was wonderful.


I went on one cruise... felt very confined. I liked the meals in the formal dining room and the shows, but otherwise hated being confined with so many, many people, many smoking and getting obnoxiously drunk. I like my privacy and had absolutely NONE for the entire 4 days. Also the stops to ports of call were too short. You would finally get to the beautiful place, wait for an hour to get ferried to shore, have to watch your clock as you only had a couple hours on land, then back to wait in line with the drunks to get ferried back to the boat. I wished I could have just flown to Cozumel and stayed a week, and flown back! I don't think cruising is for me... like a traveling city.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > KN
> ...


That could be a lot of fun... hope you meet some nice people!

:-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Thats a good idea.. trouble is I finished one already.. so I have to start another.. so it would be a new one...
> 
> Hum.. we will see.. i am going to take my camera and take pix to show everyone...


Bring some 'show and tell' stuff!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Nina, if I could go with you I would in a heart beat. But no way am I getting Mike on a cruise. We went on one once and he hated be on the "floating bus". Me, loved every second of it. Being on ship, the food, the excitement, the port stops. Was wonderful.
> ...


That's totally a totally different kind of cruise..

This one isn't "fit it all in quick or it's over" this one is 70 days long.. we spend 3 days in some ports.. no one gets drunk or smokes like that.. It's alot more sedate, you get to make friends, there are way less passengers so it feels way more spacious. no KIDS... there is no rush to do it all. It's kinda like summer camp for adults. with lots of lectures, culinary shows, crafts, exercise classes, tai chi, etc.. on sea days.. So very different than those 4 day or even 2 week cruises...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I think I would like to go on a cruise but with my friends not Hubby and kids, Hubby says its not for him, 1. he isn't realy a people person and 2 he would rather be sitting on his own little boat fishing, so I said no problem, I would love just doing what ever I felt like, food all cooked for me, entertainment .......etc


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hi sewbiz , Where have you been?


I was off the site most of the day, sewing, and then hubby was on... I have been buried, trying to catch up. You can see my responses to posts that are many pages back!

Tried twice today to catch up...

I'm glad you found some yarn you can use for dishcloths. The cones of sugar and cream you mentioned would be great, too. There's enough on a cone to do zillions of cloths. I have been making the mosaic ones, with two colors and easy slipped sts. They are much easier than they look. I like them because they are thick, and I use mine as towels in the kitchen, rather than to scrub dishes. I dry dishes with mine and wipe counters. I use a sponge to scrub pots and dishes...

I can direct you to some patterns if you want to try the mosaics.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

That would be great I did look at them when you posted but I hadn't tried one now I am hooked I will need patterns. Thanks.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


That sounds a lot better. The one I took was a 4 day, low cost and so of course you get the young party crowd-- throwing up all over the ship. It was a low-class cruise, for sure! But the feeling of confinement was real. I had envisioned sitting outside on the deck and knitting and reading, and in reality they haul @ss through the water and you feel like you are in a wind tunnel out there. Plus the stink of the smokestack made me ill. Too much fuel burning too fast. So I couldn't even enjoy outside. For a country girl I felt like I was in a cage.

I did love the little bit of time on Cozumel... my friend and I rented our own taxi to the beach, rather than pay for an "excursion", and we snorkeled for hours. We got one of the locals to show us a good spot and it was magical! The beach reminded me of Maui so I had happy memories that day!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I am tending to use them the same as you I use a srubbing brush on the dishes themselves or the dishwasher.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> That would be great I did look at them when you posted but I hadn't tried one now I am hooked I will need patterns. Thanks.


I'll pm you the links, so you will have them without having to hunt when you are ready to try them.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thaks sewbiz I've got to pop out and drop kids off you will probably all be asleep when I get back so I will chat with you all tomorrow.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Happy 506 pages, everyone! I must go to bed. Glad I got to talk to you a bit, Tracy!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbizgirl said:
> ...


On the better ships they never haul [email protected]*@* ever. If they have to, they do it in the dead of night..

We look forward to sea days actually.. and the smoke stacks are so far up that it doesn't effect the pool area at all.. and we actually meet there for lunch and knitting... so cool to watch dolphins and flying fish while knitting away...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > knittingneedles said:
> ...


Maybe you'd better book me a cabin!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Back again...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, getting ready to head off and once again try to purchase a vanity and mirrors, light fixtures and new towel bars. Sometimes I am sorry I started this. Ok, chicks later. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Morning all....

I made a great start on my mobious scarf at the game... And have finally convinced my dh that we are going to have to buy a cheap small extra washing machine, as there is no sign of the part from Japan ...

Basically I said I would give away all the 4h piggies while he was at work if I did not have a washer installed and running by Sunday ...

Trasara.... I like to mix in a little acrylic in my small dish clothes to make scrubbies


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

They work really well


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Morning all....
> 
> I made a great start on my mobious scarf at the game... And have finally convinced my dh that we are going to have to buy a cheap small extra washing machine, as there is no sign of the part from Japan ...
> 
> ...


A man should KNOW a woman will not live without a washing machine...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No washer, no dinner, ...no washer....wear dirty underwear. No washer ...no food in refrigerator. That is my motto. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

We think alike!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning, everyone! Sounds like Bitsey has a busy day... Hubby is off to the State Guard meeting today, so I will probably sew and keep putting my son's quilt top together. I am only a few inches from done on my second sampler sock, so I'm trying to save it for travel knitting. Worked on a sweater last night...

My older son texted me from Memphis last night that he was heading out to see Peter Frampton in concert! I've been trying for years to explain the whole Frampton/Clapton/Winwood thing to him-- how they were the best guitarists in the world of their time-- and he just crossed his eyes, every time. So when he texted last night I told him, "It should have been ME, you don't care about Frampton..." Then I told him if Frampton looked old and pathetic, don't tell me. He texted from the concert and admitted Frampton was great. What a lucky kid!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> No washer, no dinner, ...no washer....wear dirty underwear. No washer ...no food in refrigerator. That is my motto. Bits


That will certainly light a fire under somebody! I think they are fine with the wearing dirty underwear, but not 'no food in the fridge', LOL. :lol:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi ladies!! Sorry i passed out last night. 

Please wish my Chris luck!! He just got bumped to varsity! We are at the home coming game  starts in a few mins. 

We've been running around getting equipment....


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good luuck Chris. Make us all proud and play hard


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everyone! I am here!

Whoohoo!! Go Chris!!!

They are moving Karen out of the hospital today and back to the Rehab here in Westfield. Such GREAT news!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been out and running about. I know I shouldn't be but someone has to do it. I went and got some groceries and groceries for my sister's house. They needed them. Gene (brother in law) hasn't had time to get anything. Then I also took the kids (no hugs and kisses either!!!) to the Walmart to get their Halloween costumes. They were VERY concerned they were not going to get them and be able to go trick or treating. Daddy has not had time or money for it. So Auntie Barbie took care of it. Even got the candy for them to pass out in their neighborhood if it is needed. If Karen is still in the rehab, the kids will come here to trick or treat in my neighborhood.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, back from Lowes. Barb, you are a wonderful Aunt to those babies. Good luck Chris in your game. Chilly here in Va. Ok, we got it all done in one trip this time, vanities, mirrors, lighting, faucets, fans, and new faucet for laundry room sink plus towel bars, and tp holders. I am done renovating. Our builder Matt will come in a few weeks and make the magic happen. I am so glad my work is done. Ok, chicks going to sit and knit a few rows...cause tomorrow is fabrics. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, too bad we are not closer I could have helped you. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Why doesn't everyone just make things easier and move here to Virginia....go boating together, knit together, road trips together and milder winters. Sounds good to me.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

wow! great news all!!

hope chris has a great game...very BIG deal for a young man...you may have to widen the doors so his head will fit thru them if it swells like my son's did, lol

bitsey wasnt the only one shopping

I have a New to Me Maytag....went to a shop where the owners go to storage unit auctions...for less than 200$ I have a washer, a vintage candlestick, an unused pampered chef stone still in the box, and two kitchen aid attachments for my mixer in the boxes with instructions and unused....

and they delivered it to my house and put it in place...

I am pleasedd...works fine, too


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara is going to love this...

i was so busy trying to get all my errands done, i put too much melted butter in my graham cracker crust for my cheesecake that I am about to take to our church supper...

so, I took the only cookies I had in the house, Peanut butter sandwich cookies...opened them, put a layer of them on top of the soggy crust...then some mini chocolate chips, and the cheesecake filling,,,,topped it with strawberry topping...

I am going to call it peanut butter and jelly cheesecake, and act like it is supposed to be that way....

tell them it is a new recipe i thought i'd try...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

barb...you know those kids will remember the day you gave them today, long after they've forgotten the costumes they wore...making memories

it blesses me to know how much you are honoring your sister and her family


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

later ladies hope you all have a great evening/afternoon/morning etc....

i am off to eat fried catfish & hushpuppies (and hopefully someone made a chocolate cake, lol)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I am back from the Meet and Greet for KPer's in Arizona..

It was really nice, a bit noisy.. but really nice, got to meet a really nice batch of women... saw some very cool stuff they are making.. and spend time with them..

There will be a group pix that I will post in just a minute in the thread of Arizona Meet...

Funny, we were sitting there and a table or so away was a woman and her husband, he was on the computer, she was knitting.. I went over and invited her to join us.. She works in the LYS so a group of the ladies from out of the area decided to go over there after our meet.. They should be there just about now... 

Very nice morning!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Now about everything else..

Tania, Chris probably is MVP by now...it's after 4pm in your neck of the woods and the game is probably over...

OSG, what a great idea!! That cake is gonna be heaven!!!

Barb, so fantastic that she is back on track and will be moving to Rehab!!!!! 

I wish my aunts were as good as you when I was growing up!!! Mine were like the bitches from hell!!! I could never do anything right... They will never forget this, believe me!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh and Bits, I love to renovate, you should have called me!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I should have called you. The problem is that is all we have done for the last 4 years. First, we re-did the kitchen it was horrible what there was of it. Then got rid of off-white wall to wall and put in hard wood (all of these houses were river cottages), then we got rid of electric baseboard and put in central heating and air..2-zone. River room has it own gas freestanding stove(looks like a wood burning one). We were done. a year later hubby says that our large dining room/sewing room looks like crap, so I put in Kraft-maid cabinets to accomodate all my notions(and needles) fabrics and yarns.

We were done.

Then my husband starts fussing about our tiny bedroom where his computer is and that we only have a bath and a hlf...well, a1,000 square ft addition later. and then were done.

Now we need to change the old doors (old part of House) and re-do baths.

Knitting I AM DONE. NO MORE. I will move first. Bitsey

Come over you can do it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's the living with it that's hard.. but once its done it's lovely!!! and you will cherish it for every miserable moment it took to get there.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, I know I will love it. But it is hard walking out of the bathroom and there is Franciso working on the heating system...I mean 15 inches apart. One day I was standing in the kitchen at the breakfast bar...some lady peers in the window(she can see that there is furniture) then walks in...I said may I help you..oh, I just wanted to talk to my son...he is painting. I think I was just so stunned I let her in. I may stay in my bedroom. Bitsey


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning All,
Tania tell Chris Congrats I don't know what all this means but will ask hubby in a minuteas he is a big American football fan he likes the Redskins.

OSG well done I bet it tastes great I once made a low fat cheesecake to take to a bbq that didn't set properly so I scooped it into a bowl covered with grated chocolate,and served it with fruit as a dip, everyone loved itand I still get asked how to make it hahahahaha, thanks for the scrubbie tip.

Knitting so glad you had a good time meeting new people and making friends are you going to do it all again?

Bitsey we have done the same as you and renovated the whole house except the Laundry. Some times I have felt like I just like in a work site, at the moment it is the back yard being dug up......

Barb so glad it sounds like everything is starting to sort its self out, I hope your family apprieciate you for all your caring and kindness and it all comes back to you three fold!!
Sewbiz don't forget to show us pics of this quilt so we can see how it is coming along>
There all caught up!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know I will go to my LYS everyday.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Trasara..My hubby will be watching the redskins tomorrow after church. When does it come on for you? Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Ok Hubby explained varsity to me it is like playing A grade here, Well done Chris!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

They will play tomorrow at 1:00 PM our time againsdt the Panthers (North Carolina...I quess). I will be sewing. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I wonder where the pictures are from Knitting...show us. Bitsey


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi Bitsey, Matt said on ESPN there are college games then starting Monday night and all through the week they show the delayed weekend games


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Watching footbal to me is like trying to explain to my hbby what a walking foot does on a sewing machine.....watch the yawns.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know, I try to ignore them.Watching football, baseball, soccor, golf, skiing, swimming is a total punishment to me. I just do not care to watch sports. Now, if I got invited to a baseball game...I would go that is different from watching on tv. My Mom gave us her invite for season tickets to the redskins. Let's seethe first time was in 2006, for 4 seats it was $2600.00 and it was in the nosebleed section on the end. Ok, that only is for 15 home games, plus you have to pay for parking, plus it was 2 hour drive...so that ment a hotel near by. It was cheaper to stay home with your own bathroom and you could see it. We got asked agin this year and turned it down.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Bitsey I was showing hubby your pic of you back deck and told him about you being near chesapeake Bay but I didn't prounonce it right so he is laughing at me, oh well I keep him amused, Have you ever seen Australian Ruby league( Football)? Now thats boring


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I watch endless golf with Matt now that he is too injured for other sports that is his passion along with fishing.Golf is better to watch than cricket. I just disappear to another room and Knit...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, my gosh, you should just move here he could go fishing every day with my hubby. I would rather stay home and knit or sew or cook, or read. But instead, I go...I also have to clean the fish, as he only has one usable hand(he had polio as a child), but he has a big boat to take into the Bay. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

He would love that


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, almost time for dinner. Later dear friends. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Gotta pop out be backi soon.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok here is the pix of the ladies I met up with..

I really don't have much to do with sports.. love to swim.. and will watch football, soccer etc if I have no choice.. but I don't go looking for it..
Used to go to Basketball games in Madison Sq Garden but those were the days when the Knicks were the number 1 team and it was very exciting.. .and I was into baseball but only the world series and this year it kinda sucks.. so no interest whatsoever.. The only time I really got excited about baseball was when the Yankees played the Red Sox after gizzilion years and the RedSox took the pennant.. That's what happens when you grow up in NY but then live in MA.. you have a hard time deciding who to root for!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Are you in the pic? Is that you 3rd from the left in the back?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That is so great to be able to meet these gals. Do they know where you live on the forum? Where do they hang?

That is a great picture. Which lady owns the yarn shop? It just makes it so much more interesting have alittle history behind each face. B


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, is camilla in the picture?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes i am the third on the left in the back.

None of the ladies own LYS the lady who works in the lys is not in the pix cause she was not part of the group...

SHe was with her husband at another table and she was knitting so I went over and dragged her to the group...


No I didn't tell them where I hang out.. but they seem to know stuff.. so I guess some of them might just be some of the lurkers we have that don't chime in...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, you look beautiful...What are you 25 years old?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

She never showed.. Camilla was sick.. Her husband called in the AM to tell me she wasn't going to make it... poor kid... she really sounded sick to me yesterday... 

I 'll call her tomorrow with an update since I don't think she is up to talking today... 

Hope she gets better in time for the next meet... sometimes next month, or that is what they ladies want to do...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA BIts you are so funny!!! 
I wish I was 25 I would do it all again!!!

You think youre the only one who knows how to do their hair and
put their face on??????????????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey my hair and face...they are 66 years old...they need help. But you look absolutely gorgeous. 

Now I have a cat with a hurt paw...so Monday have to call vets and see if they have a liquid tranquilizer..help herself in there and see what is wrong and if we cannot go to see his family on Tuesday....he is calling not me. Bits

And I was so hoping to score more yarn.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey chickies. 
Where did the pink underlines come from? They take one to an advertisement. Have they figured out how to get more ads on here? I just don't click on them after the first few.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Congrats to Chris! Varsity!

And great news about Karen... hope her recovery is quick and uncomplicated.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Yes i am the third on the left in the back.


She's the cute one!! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Now I have a cat with a hurt paw...so Monday have to call vets and see if they have a liquid tranquilizer...


So sorry little bitsey is under the weather. Hope it's minor.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

YOu ladies are so funny!!! I try to clean up when I have to go meet people for the first time.. YOu should see me as I sit here and shoot the breeze with all of you!!

Our bitsey is under the weather.. Poor Bitsey!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting, we are talking about the real Bitsey...my cat...not me.

Heck I am sitting here in my fannel nightgown and "Frankly Scarlett" that is what it is. The way I look at it, I am in my home at 8:30 PM no one needs to come to my door because it will not be answered unless he looks like a fireman. Poor little Bits...Ok, to the vets on Monday.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Gosh, what did I say? Everyone stopped talking. It must have been shocking what I said. B

Tomorrow start laying out the fabrics and cutting.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Where is everyone hanging? Tomorrow besides the fabrics...I have a bunch of tomatoes on the porch I have to deal with. Also some out in the garden but they will be ok for the next four days. Well, chicks everyone is quiet and you all must be tired. Heading for my chair...check in later dear friends. Bitsey(not the one with the hurt paw)


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I agree with Bitsey KNitting you look great !!
Hope Bitsey(cat) is feeling better soon I have a cat called Sassy who drives us crazy we think she has Dementia.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I went to the collectables fair , lots of hot wheels cars, trains etc Starwars and cartoon figurines, DD was in her element she got a figurine from Dr Who, I did find the Beanie Bears stall that I have never really looked at beanie bears before but I couldn't resist the Audrey Hepburn one so she came home with me...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Trasara the Hot Wheels ..especially the old ones the ones from England...they are the greatest.. Were they expensive? Let me know I may ask you to go back. Bits./


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I know you are talking about the cat!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I think my son had the biggest hot wheel collection in the world when he was little.. of course, not one is left!!!

The things I have thrown out in my lifetime... tsk tsk tsk


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

To be honest I didn't look there we hundreds of them Old ones, used ones and new ones some in pacages some not but heaps of men all over the place looking at them.
To be honest the place had that op shop smell( old things) I was glad to get ot in the fresh air.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I know I could have had a stall with the things I have gotten rid of over the years. You have to know prices though as one lady was selling a lego set of all the Dr Who's for $70 they are in the ABC shop new for $39.95.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Totally get you.. we sometimes go to these auctions just to see what we can find.. and that smell lingers over the whole place...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I love the idea of them just can't stand the smell and I can't touch the dirty things ( that must be ocd kicking in.....lol) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh that is the best thing...I love crawling around old places finding treasures. I live for it. We foun such beautiful and broken furniture in my MIL's house..I took those treasures to a shop I would say ok, Jimmy rip the old fabric...they always upholstered over the old...I found chairs that had been tufted all over the backs...beautiful. I am ready to crawl through stuff to find treasures. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

My problem is I would have to build a new house to put the stuff in. One day, if I learn how to use his camera..I will show you some of the broken pieces I found in their basement. Ok, enough...Knitting did you finish your new socks.....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i am disgusted...finally got my knit groove back...and two rows from finishing my mobious scarf...i run out of yarn!!!

oh well...just an excuse to go yarn shopping

so tonite, i am making more jewelry...and deciding what yarn will speak to me tomorrow....

i don't know what i will start to keep me busy until i can make it back to town....

what do you ladies think of the pocketbook slippers?...they look cute, but are they slippery on hardwood or laminant floors?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Ladies! Step daughter came over this afternoon. Learned how to wind her hanks of yarn. She's just starting to learn to knit. She's the one in the pictures at Rhinebeck. She stayed for dinner, and we watched the latest Pirates of the Carribean (spelling) movie. I saw most of it anyway. Spending an awful lot of time in the bathroom tonight. Not a happy camper.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i spent an hour in the store where i found my "new" washer...they had an antique child's bed just begging for a quilt and crocheted spread...High solid cypress headboard and footboard..so old it was almost black....but where would you find a mattress for such an odd size?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

the ladie was only asking 200.00...she had no idea what she had...i may go back....i will have grand kids spending the nite one day....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Here is the little Audrey hepburn bear I got today. I'm not usually into bears but couldn' resist.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Southern , I bet you could find a mattress..it just depends on how much you want to pay. But I am sure that there are companies that would have a mattress to fit that bed. 

Knitting I owe you an apology..not socks...Uggs...what in the heck are Uggs? Bits.

Southern, don;t you have a spare bedroom you could turn into an antique childs bedroom? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

She is adorable...what are you going to do with her?

Southern tell her (look that bed over very carefully, leave all of your jewelry at home, and wear crappy clothes, then say all I have is $140.00 cash. see if she will take it...But look over the bed carefully...very carefully. It sounds wonderful...Hey in today's economy offer $120.00 cash...if she does not accept give her your phone number if she changes her mind. Can't hurt.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

good advice bits...and no extra bedroom...i just know i would regret not getting it in the future...

and the bear is absolutely the cutest thing ever!!! luv it!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

nite all...off to bake my jewelry...this is a test run..will post photos if they turn out...will have to do the beaded straps next week..this is just the main piece...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I like your plan Bitsey I bet you could teach us a thing or two....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love antiques. I have quite a bit myself.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Looking forward to the photo's OSG and thanks for the tip to do DD photos in sepia they turned out great.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb, and Trasara, no I can't teach anyone anything about antiques...just something sometimes I enjoy. Barb when you are better I would love to see your antiques. Bits

Ladies...off to my chair my favorite Fat Ladies are on. Chat in the Am dear friends. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Night bitsey.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Knew they would... We are all making treasures...

Really liking this shrink plastic idea... Test run not perfect, but definitely has potential ... 

Wish I could retire and just craft all day ( sigh)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Really nite all! this time


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Did anybody see my post about the pink underlined words in our posts? What's up with that. About 3 pages back I asked, but nobody answered, I guess it isn't really important, but just wondered. Just don't click on them. They take you to an ad.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't notice any underlined words.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I didn't see them but I have been asked by hubby not to click on ads or anything saying you have won as that is where you get into problems.
Night OSG!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think Nina has a new batch of friends! This is a good thing. She can meet up with them and have knit sessions.

We get to have knit sessions virtually. Better than nothing!!

YES! I AM WHINING!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Go to Tracy's 2nd and third Messages on 511 It just started today.
BA Me too. whining that is.



Barbara Ann said:


> I didn't notice any underlined words.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

New socks?? no I am making uggs.. and since I don't want to finish one and then start the other.. I am doing both at the same time..

I am going to felt them .. Haven't started the socks I want to make for my friends birthday on the 17 of Nov.. but I did take her measurements today.. so I know how many I need to cast on..

I love antique furniture. I actually took classes at Parsons when I lived in NYC for furniture refinishing.. that was fun... In Mass. I would go to these furniture auctions all the time sometimes we got lovely things.. Had to sell them all at some point in my life.. sad... 

OSG, the mattress would have to be custom made.. but you could get memory foam and just cut it to size.. and there is nothing in the world as comfy as sleeping on memory foam!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Mike and I bought a bed of memory foam. We had it for 4 days. Hated it. Couldn't sleep at all. Neither one of us. Mattress store tried to tell us we need to give it 4 weeks to adjust to a new bed. No way! I could not have gone that long without sleep. I really mean we could not sleep! It was terrible for us. So they took it back and I bought an even more expensive bed! But I love it. Sleep like a baby. Simmons Beauty Rest pillow top. I love my bed.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

What is on the agenda for tomorrow? Me? Laundry, knit, and probably shit. 

sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, time to take my meds and hit the sack.

Chat tomorrow my friends!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Night Barb, It is a beauitful sunny day here pity the week end doesn't go longer........


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's so funny, just goes to show you.. different strokes for different folks.. 
I love my memory foam.. I sleep like lead ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Gosh, what did I say? Everyone stopped talking. It must have been shocking what I said. B
> 
> Tomorrow start laying out the fabrics and cutting.


You'll have fun, Bitsey... I have been enjoying cutting and piecing a quilt. I had forgotten how difficult log cabin blocks can be. You can get "out of square" in a heartbeat! I started lining the block up on my cutting mat grid to be sure it's square with every strip I add. Working out much better!

The next one I want to piece, the "Bento Box" design, is a variation of log cabin, too... :?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Our darling KnittingNeedles bought one of my small tote bags to carry her socks-in-progress. I am so thrilled she will be using my bag!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You must have lots of patience to do your Quilts, I can happily spend hours sorting out my knitting but get very frustrated with the sewing machine.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Here is the little Audrey hepburn bear I got today. I'm not usually into bears but couldn' resist.


That is a beautiful beanie! I hadn't seen that one. I have quite a few I collected years ago, even the McDonald's teenie beanies.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

they even have catalogues of them there are that many


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Did anybody see my post about the pink underlined words in our posts? What's up with that. About 3 pages back I asked, but nobody answered, I guess it isn't really important, but just wondered. Just don't click on them. They take you to an ad.


I'm sorry I didn't answer you. I just never saw any pink lines. Probably an avertising gimmick.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I also love digging around flea markets and such for antiques and treasures! I have found just about everything my parents had in their home at one time or another! Also found some of my old sewing machines that way.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I also love sleeping on dense memory foam over plywood. It's harder but so comfortable once you get used to it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Well it's my turn to say 'goodnight'! Sleep tight! Talk to your in the morning (or your night, Trasara...)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Our darling KnittingNeedles bought one of my small tote bags to carry her socks-in-progress. I am so thrilled she will be using my bag!


And the plan is... as everyone says how lovely it is..

I will say one of my bestest friends makes them.. Do you want the etsy address?????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Here is the little Audrey hepburn bear I got today. I'm not usually into bears but couldn' resist.


That is adorable.. I love Audrey Hepburn anyways...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I don't think there are many of todays actresses who will be as immortal as she is.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree.. and Kathrine wasn't too bad either.. my two favorites.. and of course Meryl Strep but not for her style...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I fully agree!It was more than just acting with those two ladies they had a style all of their own.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Remember the pants that Kathrine Hepburn always wore.. I loved how she dressed... and Audrey with the little black dress.. I used to copy her.. when I was a size 4...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I love Audrey's white and Black dress in Sabrina.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have read both of there biography's they had very interesting lives, I also adore Mickey Rooney( although he can be A Bit naughty) and Judy Garland.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

OOOhhh I can't forget Doris Day!!! and julie Andrews,,, Can you tell I love a good musical.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Poor Judy.. what a way to go.. drinking yourself to death...
no wonder her daughter is so screwed up!!

But what a voice...

Have you ever heard of Anita Baker? She sounds so similar to Judy and her mannerisms are too..


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey ho, knypists///
Just copied the info for hats and all for the guys in Afghanistan....left a note, too.
Nothing new here....anything earth-shattering for you?
Is anyone knitting for the little penguins in New Zealand?
I have the pattern...got it from ABC news, I think.

(PS it was a bit of a shock to see my name and "drinking herself to death" just as I clocked in....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Our darling KnittingNeedles bought one of my small tote bags to carry her socks-in-progress. I am so thrilled she will be using my bag!
> ...


Good plan!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I love Audrey Hepburn too... named my daughter after her! One of my favorites is Funny Face. I thought the lady who played the magazine editor was amazing, too. Such a fantastic dancer and she had to be around 50, at least! She definitely shared the spotlight.

Last night, channel surfing, I caught the very end of An American in Paris, right at the big ballet fantasy number... Gene Kelly was dancing in what amounted to a bodysuit (but two pieces). I was struck by the fact that here was a guy dancing in a second skin, and he still managed to look 100% masculine... He always does. I LOVE Gene Kelly-- my favorite male dancer of all time. He absolutely ROCKS in The Pirate, and Judy Garland never looked better than in that movie, too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning, Judy. Earth shattering... yes, for sure. Just read back over our last 100 pages or so. Don't make me re-hash!

Not knitting penquin cozies... That's been done before, as I recall. I don't remember the situation, but I do remember a similar effort within the last 5 years or so. Thank GOD there was a pattern already made!! JK... String me up, but I find it rather ridiculous, myself. There's got to be a faster way to warm those penquins.

I'm going to stay busy knitting for people.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning!

Alberta, I think it was you who was looking for a swift? Here's a link from Etsy.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/81083143/large-maple-yarn-swift-winder-adjustable?ref=sr_gallery_26&ga_includes%5B0%5D=tags&ga_search_query=knitting+supplies&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Bonnie. How have you been? I see you've been busy with your quilt.

I had a rough night last night. Up and down. Making me crazy. I'll be glad when all this "crap" is over with! I'm a little tired this morning. I now because I did not get a good night sleep. I think a nap will be in order later.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, heading for the showers, then start laying out my fabrics. Chat alter.

Barb"this too will pass" and I do hope that you feel better. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you Bitsey. I hope you enjoy your day of cutting fabrics. Check in with us once in a while.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I will. I rushed out of the shower, dressed and ran to my thread drawer...and thank my lucky stars I have two spools of the reddish orange that I needed. Ok, now I can relax, do my hair and face.

What to fix for dinner? who knows ...Pb&J sandwiches...think he will go for that? I don't. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Alberta, I think it was you who was looking for a swift? Here's a link from Etsy.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/81083143/large-maple-yarn-swift-winder-adjustable?ref=sr_gallery_26&ga_includes%5B0%5D=tags&ga_search_query=knitting+supplies&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


That looks great! I wouldn't mind one of those, myself. My swift is frail and tips over easily. When it finally bites the bullet this is the type I will buy. The low center of gravity it has should be nice and stable.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

And good morning, Barb! Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Barb"this too will pass" and I do hope that you feel better. Bits


It's BEEN PASSING! LOL... or is that what you meant?

Poor, poor Barb... couldn't resist that one, tho. Just think... this could be a great time for a colonoscopy. You wouldn't have to go through the drinking part.

Hope your meds get the jump on the bug pretty soon and your tummy can settle down. Are you staying home from work for a while?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I will. I rushed out of the shower, dressed and ran to my thread drawer...and thank my lucky stars I have two spools of the reddish orange that I needed. Ok, now I can relax, do my hair and face.
> 
> What to fix for dinner? who knows ...Pb&J sandwiches...think he will go for that? I don't. Bits


Let hubby go get some take out tonight! Tell him early so he can be thinking about it...
Have fun with your cutting, Bits. To me, the cutting is the best part.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz....right....did you notice my sarcastic tone? After church, he will rush home, change his clothes have lunch, then it is a day of sports...football, Nascar, and the the World series. The man has it made. Hamburgers sound goo to me. Ok, I am off. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, that's the kind of swift I have. I love it.

Bitsey, I wouldn't get away with pb&j either!

No I'm not taking any more time from work. I go back tomorrow. :-(
I enjoyed my long weekend though. I'm hoping this all "slows" down so i won't have too many issues. Good thing my office right next to the bathroom!

I hate sports. Ok to go to the game live, but I can't watch it on TV. Neither does hubby, so I am lucky!!!

Chicken tonight. Got to get some potatoes. Want to make Escalloped Potatoes. Haven't made them is a while and they sound good.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just checking in, got everything cut out except the lining. Sit for a minute with a glass of tea. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, me too.. just checking in between cleaning again!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Finished. Finally got every thing cut out..it takes almost an entire day. Since this is Sunday...day of rest... am going to go and rest with my knitting needles. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi, back from church and lunch out... Ready for a NAP! 

Yesterday while I was in town with my son, I noticed they were putting in a JoAnns Fabrics and Crafts right next to the Target in Jackson! I am pretty excited about this. It made no sense that they have never had one in Jackson, while the Michael's and Hobby Lobby are doing great there. I even told them so via the "contact" tab on their website--several times! They have yarn, yes, but it's also another place to find fabric and notions. Our fabric choices here are very limited. So, WOO HOO, in a few months our very own JoAnn's will open up!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool for you!!!! May you always find the fabric and yarn that you are looking for!! Actually, I know it won't be yarn!! Since you have good taste and they have mediocre yarns!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Finished. Finally got every thing cut out..it takes almost an entire day. Since this is Sunday...day of rest... am going to go and rest with my knitting needles. Bits


Glad you got that done, Bitsey. Are you going to start sewing tomorrow? I love the way you have everything planned and follow your plan... wish I was half that organized.

I have a knitting assignment from my designer, as well as a dress she wants cut out, but I've been stalling. Just not motivated. I have the quilt all over the dining room table and want to work on that before I switch gears. I'd like to at least get the top pieced. I'm using one of my vintage machines, the little Singer Featherweight. Will take a picture for you...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Cool for you!!!! May you always find the fabric and yarn that you are looking for!! Actually, I know it won't be yarn!! Since you have good taste and they have mediocre yarns!!


Yeah, I don't do big box yarns very often. I just hope the fabrics are decent.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The best store I ever saw for fabric was Boca Bragoons..

http://www.bocabargoons.com/

The only time I remember buying serious fabric was when I made a slip cover for my sofa (by hand, mine you!!!) in florida..

Do you remember the notion stores and fabric stores in the past? Similar to Moods,, but all over the place.. We really screwed up our country,,, didn't we??? I loved those stores, full of color and textures. Guys with tape measures around their necks and rolled up shirt sleeves.. Buttons galore..

I hated sewing but loved to go with my mom and see and feel!!

Do you guys remember that??? That's what made me want to be a fashion illustrator. That never happened!!! lol...

My niece was rummaging thru my Mom's attic recently and found an old box of mine with my illustrations.. If I ever get them back, I'll scan them and show you how I used to be when I was 17...

What were you like when you were 17??? (Bits,this is for you!!!) besides BOYS!!!.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

17! I was dumb and overweight. Not dumb educational wise, although I admit spelling is not my strong point. I do numbers. But dumb because i met my first husband then and thought I we got married, I'd never have to work, and life would be wonderful. NOT! Too young. I got married at 19, he was 18. And boy oh boy did we struggle. After a while it seemed like he stopped trying. The rest is history. 

I'd like to be 17 and know what I know now!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No boys, Art was my thing, I wantd to be a commercial artist. Once we were out to dinner with my grandfather's brother Uncle 
Symie and I mentioned I wanted to be a commercial artist. He was one, and a pretty famous one in New York, (this was in 1964) He told me I couldn't. There you have it...go be a secretary, teacher, or little housewife. So now I create and do what I want....and he is dead. So back at ya Uncle Symie. Anywho chicks, off to my chair. I will say it was a whole lot easier for you all....since we did all of the fighting...not really. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning Ladies, Another bright and sunny one here going to be hot though at 35 degrees. At 17 I was going out with Hubby we met when I was 15 1/2 I was into cooking and Art, I was at exactly at the same point in life as my eldest DD sitting my final exams(HSC).

Ps Sewbiz I agree Gene Kelly was my favorite male actor, he died the day I had my 2nd DD.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Trasara, hope that all is good with you and yours. 

Barb, forgot to ask, how is your sissie doing? And are you working on socks?

Trasara, and what are your working on?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am extremely jealous Sewbiz...I would love to have a Joann's...a place to buy zippers, thread, Oh Goodness I miss it. B


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Nearly finished second sock and just working on second sleeve of a little girls cardigan.I also have so cotton to make acouple of dish cloths as I have just dicovered that I like using them.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Off to work now have a great day.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> The best store I ever saw for fabric was Boca Bragoons..
> 
> http://www.bocabargoons.com/
> 
> Do you remember the notion stores and fabric stores in the past? Similar to Moods,, but all over the place.. We really screwed up our country,,, didn't we??? I loved those stores, full of color and textures. Guys with tape measures around their necks and rolled up shirt sleeves.. Buttons galore..


Their website says Boca Bragoons is all decorator fabric. I rarely have a need for that.

Yes, we certainly did screw up our country. At one time we had such PLENTY to choose from. Now you have to scratch to find anything that will just make do. We never knew how good we had it, til it was gone... I remember Windsor Button Shop in Framingham Mass. at Shopper's World... The worlds first (or second) shopping center. Windsor's was there until they tore down the old landmark shopping center (tragic mistake!!) and it was the most fantastic store for notions. They had everything-- every notion manufactured! Selecting the right buttons for your jacket, dress or sweater was an art form. Those were the days.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I bet some of those stores are in NY city. Downtown they always have these little cubby hole shops that specialize in ribbons, It would be fun to go to NY...unlimited budget and find all of these little shops and have fun. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

If any of you ever needs good quality zippers in hard-to-find colors or lengths (for your sweaters), I know of a great place. It's Zipperstop, in NYC. Family run business, for generations... great people and products. And the zippers are cheap and will be in your mailbox in no time.
http://www.zipperstop.com

I use zippers instead of buttons for cardigans all the time.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I bet some of those stores are in NY city. Downtown they always have these little cubby hole shops that specialize in ribbons, It would be fun to go to NY...unlimited budget and find all of these little shops and have fun. Bits


Exactly... like Zipperstop. The local designers and dressmakers know where they are and will go to them. I LOVE old shops like that.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thanks sewbiz, because I am always looking for colorful zippers in the 22" length for my totes. I like using a zipper that mirrors the lining and a color in the tote. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I would just love to poke around the entire garment/fabric district for a couple of days. Bits... want to go?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

One day Sewbiz..I may have to be wheeled there, but I will go. Of course, so may the old man.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Thanks sewbiz, because I am always looking for colorful zippers in the 22" length for my totes. I like using a zipper that mirrors the lining and a color in the tote. Bits


Plus, they have a multitude of different KINDS of zippers, for different uses. Some only come in two colors (like the super long sleepiing bag zippers) and others come in all of the colors. You can always find what you need there.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I would go in a heartbeat. But the man I live with would object. So I have to decline. My grandfather use to have a she store on 55th and Broadway..Al's Bootery. He used to go to the shoe district all of the time. When I got married I had ten pairs of shoes to match every outfit. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What fun!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

17... Not a good or happy time for me. We had moved to CT. from MA. and I didn't have all my childhood friends around anymore-- all the kids I'd gone to school with all my life. My mom was having a major crisis, and my older sister was gone and married. Dad traveled most of the time for his job, and when he wasn't traveling, he was gone 12 hours a day to work... so I was left in charge of everything, including mom and my little sister. Not a job I wanted... But it was a strenthening period for me, my stronger self being forged in the furnace of hard times. Hindsight is easy.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I would go in a heartbeat. But the man I live with would object. So I have to decline. My grandfather use to have a she store on 55th and Broadway..Al's Bootery. He used to go to the shoe district all of the time. When I got married I had ten pairs of shoes to match every outfit. B


That was such a cool time to be in NYC! Have you ever read the book, _Lucia, Lucia_ by Adriana Trigiani? It's about a lady who worked for a designer in NYC in the 50's... Such a wonderful story and makes you feel like you were there! I need to read it again...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Wonder what Maryrose is up to? She has been really quiet lately... Hope all's well with them.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Im getting there ladies...no 5 is in progress and ive set myself a target of the end of October....but that will leave me with three more commissions...2 white hoodies with fun fur trim (did think about marabou, but thought about the feathers coming off) and another ladybug for christmas...then its off to knit beautiful wool...and be selfish for the next couple of months....To be honest, im past the "wall" in doing repetitive patterns, but i wont commit to doing such a huge amount again...I bet you are sick of hearing me moan about them...

 hope everyones tums are settling now, fingers crossed i get results tommoro, its really bugging me now


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> To be honest, im past the "wall" in doing repetitive patterns, but i wont commit to doing such a huge amount again...I bet you are sick of hearing me moan about them...


Hi Dissi! Go ahead and moan if it helps. You are really knocking them out, tho. But... three more commissions? Yikes!

I'll be praying you hear results from your dr. soon and that they are good. You need to know!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Okay, here are some photos of the quilting project. I am not even halfway done putting the blocks together. They are not quite the 'breeze' I thought they'd be. I have to square them up on the gridboard before every seam. The finished blocks are in the pile at the top of the photos. 

I'm using my little Singer Featherweight to sew them. It's a great little machine for piecing. This is a half-size machine, very tiny. The first one I ever saw, I thought was a TOY. It weighs about as much as a heavy iron. It has a little box and is very portable.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

The quilt is for my Luke, but he's wondering if it looks 'girly'... What do you guys think? I think he's choking on the flower motifs.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Remember I did a baby quilt for a boy and it was too ugly to show you? Well, here it is. Changed my mind about showing it... It would have been better if I framed the little characters with white or brown or something, and used the various prints only for the alternate squares. Oh well... Live and Loin... :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

This baby was born last Wednesday night. My best friend's tenth grandchild-- Brennan Josiah.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

And here's one more, just to swing things back to knitting. As if I didn't have enough projects going already, I started this Tabby Kitty doll by Fuzzy Mitten. I'm using WoolEase in the two colors of gray.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, we're okay over here. i messed up on my 2nd sock terribly, when i got to the gusset round, i accidently went backwards & kept losing my stitches, so now i have to start over. i like your quilting set-up.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i like it...don't think it is girly at all


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tell him it looks like a quilt that a civil war soldier would have carried into battle made by his wife or mother. Bits


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I love seeing the old singer machines, its a long time since i did any sewing, the kids were wondering about buying me a new machine for christmas, but i told them i would prefer a new "ottoman" to store my yarn collection in at the bottom of the bed! (I am as obsessed with bedding as I am with yarn,...)

The three cardis i have left to knit before christmas are only small ones, 2 x 20" chests and 1 22", but 2 of these are hoodies, so...we will see...

I also have to do my swap box this week to get it posted in time....

Thanks all of you for the support during the waiting time for these results...fingers crossed it will all be nothing to worry about...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

And If he does not like it I am sure you can find another young man who would love it. I would give it to my grandson...well only one since I have three. Ok, chicks got to take the cat to the vets in the am then start sewing on my tote...once the sewing starts, I am hooked. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, just a note...I love that baby quilt...so old fashioned...so colonial...love it.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i like it sewbiz (baby quilt)...i think the characters are so small, that the bold/dark colors just draw your eye away from them...maybe go with lighter shades next time?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

dissi,,,, still praying & believing good things for tomorrow


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Me too Dissi, and I hope the Vet says I can leave Miss Bitsey (my neighbor comes down every day) so I can go north and go shopping with my sister in law. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my.... SO much to catch up on. I've been reading thankfully. 

Sewbiz, being that your pictures are so fresh in my mind. They are absolutely beautiful! He will like it once he sees it complete. It doesn't look girly. 


Bitsey i hope your ok! Susan what's going on with her? 

Nina, at 17 I wanted to go to Hawaii Pacific University on a scholarship... Mom didn't agree. So I didn't go. 


Barbara, I hope you enjoyed your stay at home. You're such a cool Aunt.  I'm sure they'll remember it forever. I'm glad Karen is on her way to recovery. That was the same kind of swift I just ordered from Ebay. It should be getting here in the next few days. Can't wait lol It's like a new toy 

Trasara those cakes are awesome! I loooove baking. But i'm not a good decorator. Is your husband American? How cool that he likes American football. 

Dissi, I hope you're tests come back with good results. Thank goodness you're nearly done with the cardigans, I would have given up already! LOL

OSG I'm glad you passed your tests! Sounds like a great deal on the washer. I love tag sales too. 


Chris said thanks everyone! He loved that he was bumped up, but apparently the Varsity team really sucks so he wants to go back to his own team. His coach was impressed with how he played so he said he has big plans for him. He looks SOOO cute in his uniform. 

I hope everyone enjoyed their weekend. I barely got at any knitting done.. I was in Peekskill the whole weekend. Mom wasn't the easiest to get along with... 

Back to the grind tomorrow..........


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barb, thanks for the info on the swift. And the yarn I hope to get is either:

I'm a Big Boy 06131 or
Boo Berries 06128 doesn't matter which one. 3 balls.

Just let me know what it costs including postage and I will send it out right away.
Alberta


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicks, going to chat for awhile, then to my chair ...the closer is on and I am sure they are reruns, but I haven't seen them.

Alberts you were missed today. A big day at church? Bits.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Tell him it looks like a quilt that a civil war soldier would have carried into battle made by his wife or mother. Bits


Aw, thank you. Luke loves history and esp. the Civil War.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

City, let us see what did you say..."Mom wasn't the easiest to get along with"....I think that comes with the territory. Moms are always Moms ...we like to tell our children what to do...after all we have been around alot longer than you have. Just the same as you and Mia....Oh, do I hear I agree......you are too cute for words. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, just a note...I love that baby quilt...so old fashioned...so colonial...love it.


Thank you... I was going for a modern Boho look. Not terribly "baby". So he can tote it around for a while without feeling like a baby.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, we're okay over here. i messed up on my 2nd sock terribly, when i got to the gusset round, i accidently went backwards & kept losing my stitches, so now i have to start over. i like your quilting set-up.


Oh no... I hope you mean start the gussets over, not the whole sock leg! That would be terrible.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie I think the quilt is great. Looks old fashioned. Not girly at all. And your log cabin is going to be a treasure. I made a Log Cabin jacket and loved it. By the time it was done my DIL was too big to wear it. I found that putting all my strips on coat hangers (several on each one) saved a lot of time and was organized enough that it was pretty quick


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, yes, i started over. it kept unraveling, no matter how much i tried to save the stitches. so i got mad and threw the sock away.hopefully, this time i'll know what to do. i told my son to show my sock tonite.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

No it was GGD's 1st birthday. And talk about a mix-up. My GD had rented a lovely hall for over $700.00 with deposit. Well nobody came to unlock the building. So we moved to the pavilion. It worked out but I sure hope they can get all that money back.....She was so disappointed.



Bitsey said:


> Hey chicks, going to chat for awhile, then to my chair ...the closer is on and I am sure they are reruns, but I haven't seen them.
> 
> Alberts you were missed today. A big day at church? Bits.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok.. I just read 5 pages and have one more to go.. but

I have been recently to those stores in the Garment District in NYC. Many are still great, and many are in business forever.. But there are alot of Asians with Asian (chinese) stuff (nice word for crap)... 

I love the quilt and it does look like a civil war quilt (not that I am a Mavin or anything) but the colors are those dusty colors they used back then... 

I had to run from one Michaels to another looking for a match to the grey I brought for the uggs.. I realized I totally screwed up the math on how much I need... Of course the dye lot was gone.. so I had to mix it up as best I could..

I wish everyone luck with everything they are doing..

Barb I totally agree with you.. .bring me back to the age of 17 just with the brains of my 55 years!!! I will do it way better the second time around!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> I love seeing the old singer machines, its a long time since i did any sewing


This is my oldest and most favorite one-- my 1908 Singer 66-1. It's is a treadle and I learned how to treadle on it... So peaceful sewing without any electricity. Really takes me back in time to another era. This machine is so perfect and precision. A very fine piece of machinery like a Swiss watch! I am in awe of how wonderfully it was made. The bobbin winding mechanism is just a marvel to watch. It sits in a gorgeous parlor cabinet, too. I actually walked past this machine at least a dozen different times at a local flea market, thinking it was an old standing radio, because of the parlor cabinet. I finally noticed the swing open top and clued in that it had a sewing machine inside! A very happy day for me!! :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I just ate a vegan BLT.. I haven't had a BLT (the real kind or any other) over 8 years....I love BLTs.

City you are in sooooo much trouble!! Chris in a uniform and really good at football.. Oh I can just see all the girls all over him.. (and you said they already are!!!) this will be way worse... and if he continues... OOOOH OHHH watch out...

Major leagues here he comes!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No way that I want to be 17 again. Raise children all over again. And if not which would I give up. No I am very happy where i AM..JUST WOULD LIKE AT LEAST 20 MORE YEARS. bITS....hEY cHICKS, ALMOST TIME FOR MY SHOWS. Sorry I did it again and hit that key. Sorry. Later


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey she was being cranky all weekend and she knew it. I was cooking dinner last night and because I put the seasoning in a different order than she does she almost had a cow and kicked me out of the kitchen. Then said she always has to do everything. LOL I take it all easy.... and she hates that. She wants me to get up and go bezerk! lol I keep saying for what?? So I sat down and picked up my needles, and she said you're just going to sit there and knit? Don't you have something else to do? I said what would you like me to do Mom, she said I don't know, go out, go on a date! 

I cracked up laughing...... she hates that. As far as the seasoning goes, I put the adobo before I did the garlic... I didn't think it mattered. I put which ever I grab first. 

Anyhoo... it was a long weekend of that.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, quickly before I go...that machine is beautiful. I will have to get the one I have worked on, the cabinet is very wobbly..It has been sitting in the attic of my Warrenton house for 14 years. My mom did not have room and said can I leave it with you..she did not give it to me...So after all these years it's mine. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's what he looks like without the helmet on...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbiz those sewing machines are beautiful When I was looking to buy one I saw them, but didn't buy bc I really didn't think they'd work. I've seen some just like yours here.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, quickly before I go...that machine is beautiful. I will have to get the one I have worked on, the cabinet is very wobbly..It has been sitting in the attic of my Warrenton house for 14 years. My mom did not have room and said can I leave it with you..she did not give it to me...So after all these years it's mine. Bits


I guess she just couldn't bear the finality of parting with it... but really wanted you to end up with it. I'm glad you have it. My three kids would probably get rid of all of mine!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbiz those sewing machines are beautiful When I was looking to buy one I saw them, but didn't buy bc I really didn't think they'd work. I've seen some just like yours here.


There is nothing-- repeat, NOTHING-- that will keep these machines from working again, except maybe such a thick layer of rust that you can't tell it's a sewing machine. You can refurbish just about any old machine, if it's the all-iron kind. I have seen ones that were left out in the yard, in the rain and snow, for decades and I don't fool with those, but short of that, just cleaning out the old hardened oil and putting new oil in will usually loosen up everything and you would be amazed at how they sew! Sometimes the wiring on the electric ones needs to be replaced, if it's cracked or dry rotted. That's about it. And they are simple enough that you can do most of that yourself. The wonderful thing is that you can get them for next to nothing. And they will sew better than any expensive modern plastic machine, and last several lifetimes more.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, yes, i started over. it kept unraveling, no matter how much i tried to save the stitches. so i got mad and threw the sock away.hopefully, this time i'll know what to do. i told my son to show my sock tonite.


Oh, Maryrose. I'm so sorry! Those tiny sts are harder to pick up than bigger ones, that's for sure.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Here's what he looks like without the helmet on...


And Chris is so CUTE! That is a great photo!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

My mom has one.. and she always said.. the old ones were way better than the new ones.. they were simpler and easier to use.. and didn't have all the gadgets that they have now.. which you usually don't use most of..

And Tania, your boy is HOT!!! 

Your mom is into drama.. I can totally understand that...

Now if you were using real garlic and needed to saute it a bit.. then I would have to agree with your mom... sorry...

Adobo (especially powdered) should go in last.. 

SORRY!!

I make a potato kugel that has been in my family for generations.. and it tastes nothing like anyone elses and even if I share the recipe, I don't tell people what order to put the ingredients in and it never comes out the same way as I do.. which is how my mom and her mom and her mom did.. the secret is the order... 

Just sayin!!!

But I would rather knit then go out on a date, too!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OH I forgot to tell you all..

I was in Michaels most of the day (many different ones) I was told that they are trying to organize a sit and stitch at the stores so that you can come and sit and do your crafts and if you need help there will be someone who will be there to help..
Not too bad, eh??? so stay tuned!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbiz those sewing machines are beautiful When I was looking to buy one I saw them, but didn't buy bc I really didn't think they'd work. I've seen some just like yours here.
> ...


Oh man. I'm sorry I missed out on these... Next time I'm going to look more into the machine. The ones I saw have the flowers painted on like yours. And In cabinets too. Some were over 400, but a few around 100. Not bad I guess.

When I become a better sewer I'll definitely look into better machines.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> dissi said:
> 
> 
> > I love seeing the old singer machines, its a long time since i did any sewing
> ...


I absolutely love the designs on these old machines.. I think they are a work of art..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks dears! I'm blushing for Chris  lol

I do sautee garlic first for a little bit before too, but this was all powder stuff. 

I did see a get togther in the beading section of Michaels the other day. DIdn't think much of it. It would be cool to have a knitters circle there.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, I am staying in my chair...another show of closers and then Pan Am. Chat in the Am. Maybe next week I can get that machine taken care of. The rest of this week is shot. Goodnight dear friends...It will take me forever to catch up. Love you all dearly. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I love the Closer...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Me too, i like the Closer, but haven't watched lately.

I'm off to bed as well. Night night lovely ladies! Sleep tight.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Chris is a cutie... Look out city


Sewbiz, those machines are beautiful!
I saw about 6 of various decades/ models when I was shopping at the thrift store... May go back and take a closer look... I have three myself... And should get back into sewing just to keep them in good order


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

so here is my story of the day...

about a year ago, i used the yarn in my avatar to make 24 luxurious washclothes for my master bath...all in matching stitch patterns...they are wonderful, made of two strands...beautiful, thick, and soft....i was so proud of them, that i went a bought a beautiful decorative tin basket to store them in on the garden tub step...so everyone would see them....

but somehow...in the past month...they kept mysteriously making their way into the kitchen to be used as potholders??? of course, i kept asking(and fussing at) the kids...who both denied trying to turn my bathclothes into potholders,.....

and then it happened...I caught my dh red-handed, on his way to the kitchen with all 24 of them...when i stopped him and asked him what he was doing, he said," somebody keeps putting these new potholders in that new basket in the bathroom. I was putting them back in the kitchen!"


the man did not even see them for a whole year!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi, I snuck home early so I could come play with you all.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi trasara...hope your day has gone well


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi I finally read the 6 pages glad to hear everyone seems well!
City I agree your going to be fighting those girls off you son in the years to come....
OSG men are so dopey my hubby does things like that, maybe if he listened occasionally!!! Sometimes I win arguements because I insist I told him something ( knowing I didn't) he just assumes he wasn't listening as ususal....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I finished early so took time in leiu that I was owed...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbiz your sewing machine is beautiful. Your sons quilt will look great when it is all put together, it doesn't look girly at all!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

afraid i am going to have to sign off for now..headache hitting...later ladies


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi everyone, the eyeglass place in walmart was able to fix my glasses, and he did a good job. he didn't charge me for the service he did. i'm very thankful. also, for the first time in months, i was able to walk down the road a little bit for some exercise. i needed that. i won't be able to walk the length i walked very often, but i'm thankful when i can.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thats great Maryrose I need to wear my glasses most of the time now cannot read a thing without them, Glad you have them back do you need them to knit?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

This is for all of you!!!! Especially after OSG's story today!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Well said Knitting!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

looks like summer is on its way it is 36 degrees and I just put the a/c on as by the time the sun goes down the house will be hot and won't cool down tonight, one of the draw backs of facing west.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi trasara, i need my glasses to drive my car, and see farther away, but to knit, i see better with them off. yes, i'm thankful for my man.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

it's 45 right now in my area.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

my eyes are the opposite, If I wasn't chicken I would look into laser eye surgery but I am paraniod as if they mess it up my sight could end up worse.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi trasara, i wouldn't get laser surgery either. i heard sometimes it doesn't work, it can make your eyes worse. anyway, i would never be able to afford it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

My son and DIL both had it and absolutely love it.. I haven't and don't want it.. One of my friends had it too. .She went in for a cataract and the dr did lasik along with removing the cataracts. So her insurance paid for it...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

i'm just achicken cause its my eyes.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i've learned to follow our instincts. if you have bad feelings about something, don't do it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Very true!! But sometimes, its just from lack of knowledge.. and fear.. not necessarily gut feelings..(instincts)


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I fall into both catergaries also can't spell!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

me too kiddo, and the joke is.. I can remember ever turning point where I didn't listen to my gut and plowed on .... sometimes, you can't go back!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I absolutely love the designs on these old machines.. I think they are a work of art..


They are decals. They are covered with a baked on clear coat, which is what wears off with use, leaving the decals unprotected. You have to be careful what you clean the machine head with, because anything too strong can ruin the decals and "silver" them.

$100 is not bad for an outstanding machine with pretty decorations (decals) that are still in good shape. But many can be had for much less, like $40, $25 and $15, just because they are heavy and people want to get rid of them.

I wouldn't give $400 for one. Remember, there were tens of thousands of each machine made in each run, over many decades of time. There are literally TONS OF THEM out there, and they were made to last through many lifetimes. Just "pass" on any expensive ones and wait for a deal to come along. It will. :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Chris is a cutie... Look out city
> 
> Sewbiz, those machines are beautiful!
> I saw about 6 of various decades/ models when I was shopping at the thrift store... May go back and take a closer look... I have three myself... And should get back into sewing just to keep them in good order


Aha... what thrift store? In Hattiesburg?

Yes, you should be using your machines to keep them in good working order!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Sometimes I win arguements because I insist I told him something ( knowing I didn't) he just assumes he wasn't listening as ususal....


Oooo, that's EVIL... :twisted:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi everyone, the eyeglass place in walmart was able to fix my glasses, and he did a good job. he didn't charge me for the service he did. i'm very thankful. also, for the first time in months, i was able to walk down the road a little bit for some exercise. i needed that. i won't be able to walk the length i walked very often, but i'm thankful when i can.


Yay, Maryrose! Good for you! And good news on the glasses, too.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Gee it is hot today, we are not used to it I think spring only lasted a week.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I just finished the first gussets on the first uggs... whoo hoo... and it's all top down.. so now after I am done with this, maybe I can make normal socks like that!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

This is cool I just worked out how to post from my phone.although I am in the house using our wifi.I wouldn't pay a huge phone bill to do this


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm sure you can I think we just spook ourselves


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> Well said Knitting!


 :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ummmm rough nite... Does anyone else get headaches when they begin knitting again after a break from it?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

And sewbiz, the store was north of Lexington ...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good Morning all just going to say something to see if my computer responds. Thanks Bits


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Good morning, afternoon or evening! i bought some more yarn today  BF wont mind, he says as long as i am using it, its therapy! also spent an enormous amount on small christmas presents...cant believe its getting so close!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I don't know why my computer will not automatically advance. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, at the top of the page it says (bookmark)(Unwatch?) should I click on unwatch or what...every time I click onto the resort I am at page 517. I keep this new because I don't know if a new resort will pop up in my emails. Bits Ok, Got to get ready to the Vets and take Miss Bitsey for her paw.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning everyone. I'm a bit tired, but I"m here at work. At least for now.

Bits, I hope Miss Bitsey's paw is ok. Be sure to let us know.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good Morning ALL! 

Good luck at the vets Bitsey!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

We have a sprained wrist. We are on anti-inflammatory meds once every three days. We screamed all the way there and all the way home.

Now as to problem of my puter. In the past if someone made a comment it poped up to me as an email. Now nothing...I get one mail from the resort and keep it as new so I don't have to search. But it does say Unwatch at the top is that right? Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You don't want to Unwatch our thread. I stopped receiving these emails as well. Perhaps with the amount of messages being generated to each of our emails it jammed up the server and they stopped it. Remember it's an automated process to every single person who has commented here and whomever selected to "watch".


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Awww Did they put a splint on her? how does that work??


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey, you can always click on "watched topics" all the way at the top. See how that works for you.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I am glad miss bitsey doesn't have any breaks or tears... A sprain will heal.

My notifications have been weird too. Usually, the way it's supposed to work, is you get an email notification when a new post is made to our thread. You just get one, until you go to the site and read the new posts. Then you are supposed to get another one when a new, unread post goes up again. I have been getting an email notification _ with every post!_ I will have a long list of Resort thread notices every time I get my mail. ANNOYING, as I have to delete them one by one. If this continues I will unwatch the thread, and just find it some other way.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Ummmm rough nite... Does anyone else get headaches when they begin knitting again after a break from it?


I don't stop so I don't get headaches!!!! :-D

But my hands are starting to bother me, and I purchased braces for them.. going to see dr early Nov..

What I hate about getting old.. it's like once I hit the 5 0 mark I have seen more Drs. than ever before!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

The way to find it is to either bookmark it on the top left of the page or select Watched Topics.....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> We have a sprained wrist. We are on anti-inflammatory meds once every three days. We screamed all the way there and all the way home.
> 
> Now as to problem of my puter. In the past if someone made a comment it poped up to me as an email. Now nothing...I get one mail from the resort and keep it as new so I don't have to search. But it does say Unwatch at the top is that right? Bits


That happens to me also, sometimes.. but if I advance it on my own.. (open my email first) then it goes away.. and I get reminders everytime someone posts.. then it happens again..

No rhyme or reason...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I am glad miss bitsey doesn't have any breaks or tears... A sprain will heal.
> 
> My notifications have been weird too. Usually, the way it's supposed to work, is you get an email notification when a new post is made to our thread. You just get one, until you go to the site and read the new posts. Then you are supposed to get another one when a new, unread post goes up again. I have been getting an email notification _ with every post!_ I will have a long list of Resort thread notices every time I get my mail. ANNOYING, as I have to delete them one by one. If this continues I will unwatch the thread, and just find it some other way.


WHy do you have to delete them one by one.. I have a search bar for my email and if I type in Knittingparadise I only get KP emails.. then I just click them all at once and bye bye... sometimes I have 700 of them, since I get notifications for every post that comes in.. and sometimes I don't ... this morning there was only one from last night..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, well, it sounds like there more than one of us having a strange reaction to their KP posts. I will just go with the flow. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

see this morning I only had one email.... now I am getting one for every post again... weird..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

A stray dog showed up here this morning. A very friendly and loving teen-aged mostly black lab female. Our two beloved dogs were poisoned a few months ago and both ended up having to be put down. I didn't want to bring another dog here and have someone do the same thing to it, so no more dogs. I told God if He wanted us to have one, He needed to send it Himself... All our dogs have been dropped off strays, previously. People drive out in the country and just drop them. (Despicable thing to do to such a territorial animal as a dog!) Anyway, here's a lovely young dog today! She is clean and has a collar, but not a nice one. I had to loosen it up two notches, too! She acted like she really wanted to come into the house with me. She seems like someone's house dog. Our weird neighbors next door always have a ton of different dogs they don't take care of, so she may be one of theirs. But my son took her out to the road this morning, and rather than going to their house, she came back to ours. I played with her for a little while and now she's out there, sleeping on a pile of leaves in the front yard. So cute.

I already called the weird neighbors and learned she has a cell phone she doesn't answer and no voicemail, and they had their landline disconnected. REALLY don't want to go over there...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> WHy do you have to delete them one by one.. I have a search bar for my email and if I type in Knittingparadise I only get KP emails.. then I just click them all at once and bye bye... sometimes I have 700 of them, since I get notifications for every post that comes in.. and sometimes I don't ... this morning there was only one from last night..


Probably because I'm still using the Juno email program I had when I first got online over a decade ago!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats! New doggie mommy  I love dogs and cats. I wish I could have them, but Mia is so rough!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > WHy do you have to delete them one by one.. I have a search bar for my email and if I type in Knittingparadise I only get KP emails.. then I just click them all at once and bye bye... sometimes I have 700 of them, since I get notifications for every post that comes in.. and sometimes I don't ... this morning there was only one from last night..
> ...


Come come come into the 21st century!!!

Get a Gmail or hotmail (live) account or even Yahoo.. (I don't like yahoo..)

You can have all your juno emails transferred to your gmail or hotmail account... and you can send a message to everyone in your juno account that you have moved on to the big leagues..

:idea:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

How did your dogs get poisoned??? That's a terrible thing to do to dogs (or anyone for that matter!!!)...It's horrible.. the poor doggies...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh yay!! I should be able to pick up my swift today from the post office! WOOHOO!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh man. What did happen to your other dogs. So sad.... :'(


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, Labs are the best dogs to have around folks...especially children. And females are the most protective.

Ok, I have started the quilting (machine) of the outside faqbrics for the bag...I hate this part. Later chicks.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Come come come into the 21st century!!!
> 
> Get a Gmail or hotmail (live) account or even Yahoo.. (I don't like yahoo..)
> 
> ...


Tell me more. Oddly enough, Juno sent me an email today letting me know it was time to send them my yearly $25 for the downloaded email program. I'm rethinkin' it...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> How did your dogs get poisoned??? That's a terrible thing to do to dogs (or anyone for that matter!!!)...It's horrible.. the poor doggies...


A psycho that lives down the street and hates us prowls around at night. He has stolen dogs from us and other things from other neighbors and always gotten away with it! We had two scottish terriers that he stole... My hubby is ready to shoot him if he ever catches him prowling around here in the dark. We are 99.99999% certain that he poisoned the dogs. They were both definitely poisoned-- both went down at the same time with organ failure. It was horrible. It would have been much more humane for him to just pull up in here and shoot them in the yard, but he is gutless...

These dogs were members of the family for over 10 years. This guy is the most vindictive creep I've ever known. He hates us because we won't allow him to trample all over our woods and hunt wherever he wants in them. His family has plenty of land, but he gets more thrill out of tresspassing and being a nuisance where he's not wanted. He's obsessive/compulsive about hunting, and has broken every game law there is. We got the game warden on him several times last winter, for spotlighting deer and shooting in our woods well after dark, so we are his #1 enemies and the object of his revenge. Sick mind.

This is why I didn't want to own another dog.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Omg dont pay!!! All of thesr are free... AOL too. Its easy just go to the page and sign up.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, Labs are the best dogs to have around folks...especially children. And females are the most protective.
> 
> Ok, I have started the quilting (machine) of the outside faqbrics for the bag...I hate this part. Later chicks.


I know... we have had lab mixtures before. They are great, as long as you can break them of chewing everything to bits. A friend of mine had her lab chew the bumper off her car!

I would like to see progress pictures of your bag, please! :mrgreen:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Come come come into the 21st century!!!
> ...


HOLY COW!!! You PAY for emails??????????????????

Go to GMAIL.com and set up an email account..

Pick and easy name.. sewbizgirl is available on gmail and the best thing is its free..

and google (gmail) has tons of extra stuff you can use for free. They have google docs where you can store your documents.. they have google chat.. something like skype.. and way more...

But the best part is FREE and its so easy to use... and you can easily check it from anywhere in the world on any computer...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I have AOL and it is free. We only paY for the wireless server.

Right now all I have are flat pieces of fabric with batting and lining material and that is what I am quilting...you what a picture of the flat fabric? Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

AOL sucks according to ME!!! 

GMAIL is the way to go..

Now hotmail also has live .. and they talk about the Cloud all the time.. Hotmail is Microsoft... with Bing...

I have an email for all of them...

Yahoo
Gmail
Hotmail
Live 
AOL

and I like Gmail the best.. easiest to work with, never gives problems... and so much more stuff...

You can bundle all your emails together and each will come out as it's own file.. so you can jump from one to another with no problem.. That you can do in gmail and Live (Hotmail)

Yahoo will not allow you to bundle unless you pay them.. so I don't use my yahoo much anymore..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I have AOL and it is free. We only paY for the wireless server.
> 
> Right now all I have are flat pieces of fabric with batting and lining material and that is what I am quilting...you what a picture of the flat fabric? Bits


 Who do you pay for the wireless? Not AOL?????


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I just click on my posts...it takes me to my last post, and i get to read all the new ones after it


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I pay Northern Neck Wireless they put up the towers and maintain them.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey if they're using your space they should be paying you...... just saying.....


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, i'm sorry you have terrible neighbors. can't they be arrested for poisoning your dogs?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I will take pictures over the weekend...we will be traveling tomorrow and back thursday PM. Believe it or not I just went to the garden and picked a bucket of tomatoes...I know that they don't taste as good as they did in the summer...but they are free tomatoes...I like free. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Maryrose, it's Mississippi.. 

Florida has a shoot first law.. .If someone trespasses on your property and you fear for your life.. you can shoot first ask questions later.. and not get in trouble...

Arizona has a stupid law... if you drive your vehicle into a wash and it gets stuck in the water and they have to rescue you.. you have to pay for that rescue....

I love these fun laws.. and what they call them!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Come come come into the 21st century!!!
> ...


You pay for email????
:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :-(


----------



## Jayne Bisby (Oct 14, 2011)

Rejoining yarn? you don't have to, just run it up the edge of your knitting and twist it together with your current colour to stop loops forming. Hope that helps? Happy knitting :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been about. I'm still a bit under the weather. Talked to Doctor this morning and I have to go for blood work tomorrow. He also told me to go home (was in work) and not to go to work tomorrow. I'm going to have next to nothing in my paycheck! Oh well.

Tania-Thank you for txt msg. checking in on me. You are a sweetie. I love having such great friends. I love you all.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all!
Hope you get some rest Barb to get over this bug.
I do the same as Dissi I go straight to my posts and click on my last resort post that takes me to where I was up to.
I also went into my profile and scrolled to the bottom and unticked the box for emails for each post as they were clogging up the inbox, now I just receive the basic newsletterery topic email each night and use that to link to the site.(Delete it when the next one comes) I mostly use my pots to find topics I have been on.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Are you a casual Barb, Don't you have Sick Leave?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Off to work now! Later I will have to show you the cutest little hat that I crocheted, I made two but as I am sending one to England and I don't know which will fit a one year old better I am going to take them to wortk and check the size on one of the babies. Hopefully one of the sizes will be right.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracy, I would love to see your hats.

I am salary, but if I don't work a day I don't have to be paid for it. I worked a little today, so I get paid for today. I do get sick days, but only 4 of them and they are gone. But thank God I don't have to live paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Talk about a close knit family. I get sick and give it to all of you. And I wash my hands regularly. LOL!!



Barbara Ann said:


> Tracy, I would love to see your hats.
> 
> I am salary, but if I don't work a day I don't have to be paid for it. I worked a little today, so I get paid for today. I do get sick days, but only 4 of them and they are gone. But thank God I don't have to live paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh Alberta, you didn't give this to me. I most certainly picked it up at one of the hospitals or the rehab my sister is in. Crazy stuff. I am on the mend, things have "slowed down" a bit. I'm just totally tired. I haven't even done any knitting yet today.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Oh Alberta, you didn't give this to me. I most certainly picked it up at one of the hospitals or the rehab my sister is in. Crazy stuff. I am on the mend, things have "slowed down" a bit. I'm just totally tired. I haven't even done any knitting yet today.


Barb, it was awhile ago that I was sick but still have times when I am weak and puny. Don't seem to have the strength to do much of anything. I am glad I don't have to worry about going to work. I think your doctor is right. No amount of money is worth your health. Rest well and drink lots of fluids.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, I will call my doctor tomorrow and find out the meds they gave me that cured me. I will try to get that done before we leave. If you have health insurance it should cover it. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I have AOL and it is free. We only paY for the wireless server.
> 
> Right now all I have are flat pieces of fabric with batting and lining material and that is what I am quilting...you what a picture of the flat fabric? Bits


I'll let you progress a little bit more...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, i'm sorry you have terrible neighbors. can't they be arrested for poisoning your dogs?


If I saw him actually do it then, yes. This guy is a sneaky little $#!+... There is not but one person around here that could do something like that, and everyone knows it. :evil:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, i see. it's rough having neighbors like that.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I dont bother with my neighbors. Only one I even talk to is across the street, and she's a nosey busy body! Makes her crazy I won't give her anything juicy about what is going on here in my house. LOL The rest of the neighbors, forget them. I just can't be bothered.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

nobody bothers with anybody where i live too. the lady that lives in the half double next to me, doesn't like me even though i haven't done anything. but i do like the area and my house we're renting.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maryrose, maybe she is just crabby is she older if she is a great deal older, maybe make her a plate of cookies. If she is your age or younger.....stay away. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, she is younger, 31 yrs. old she told me when i first moved in. she is a teacher.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh, don't take it personal then...teachers these days are so stressed out they don't like anybody


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal, you're probably right.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok Chicks with Sticks. I'm going to sit and watch TV and get some knitting done before bed. 

Have a great night!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, just came in to check to see if anyone is still here. My computer still has me a page 517. I do not know what the new posts are not coming up as an e-mail. So I have to keep the old one still active. Maryrose....just try chatting with her..maybe she is lonely. Or may be she knits and crochets. It never hurts to ask. Bits

Barb, I sure hope that you are feeling better. I will check in in the Am but then be gone for three days. Hoping to score some yarn...Later chicks.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Alright now, Barb-- you have been on meds but you haven't RESTED. You ran around buying the kids their costumes and doing you usual stuff. Take it easy now and let you body get over this. They may have to put you on a few things to get it under control, too. I was hoping the first one would work for you, but Bitsey had to take several to get it whipped. You can help your body by resting. And don't eat any refined sugar!

Neighbors: Most of ours are great people and we've got each other's backs, all except the alchy neighbors who have too many dogs and don't take care of them, and this psycho guy in our woods. I mean it seriously-- the guy is mentally ill, for real. I know what it looks like. We like all the rest of the people who live out here.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey we will miss you while you are gone. Try to check in! Have fun scoring that yarn! Safe trip.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Did Dissi hear anything back yet on her bloodwork?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey, is anyone else having a problem still receiving their posts? Should I click on unwatch and wait a bit thenclick wach? Any ideas?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I have not seen anything all day except maybe early this am...but no word...I don't like that. Bits

And I will miss everyone here....going to a non-knitting household...well she is trying but not all there.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey, is anyone else having a problem still receiving their posts? Should I click on unwatch and wait a bit thenclick wach? Any ideas?


I'm starting to get my notices the right way again. Must be a system glitch?

Bitsey, what are you taking to work on? Socks? Won't your sister be impressed when she sees the sock you have knit!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey everyone..

Mary Rose, THanks so much for the squares I received them today.. and squares from some other people...

I turned both heels and did both gussets on my uggs.. now I have to knit the foot parts and toes.. then comes the scary part... felting...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, i'm glad you got them okay.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Sewbiz...it's my SIL...she will be impressed...but her hubby thinks if it does not come with a hugh price tag it is not worth anything. He is not into people making things....have to go to Macy's, Norstroms, any store that costs a fortune. I just ignore him. I feel sorry for his wife..I think she really likes to needlepoint. But leaves with a total control freak. Ah, well, chickens, heading to my chair chat briefly in the am then later on thursday. Miss you all terribly. Bitsey


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Have a safe trip Bitsey! Tell him you'll send him a very expensive invoice when you knit him a scarf


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good night all. Love, hugs and kisses


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm done. no one has been on for hours.. So I hope you all have a good morning since I won't be on until your afternoon!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Afternoon all! What a day all the lunches at work were running late as kids went on an excursion... Which means it takes forever to wash up, then deliveries come in and have to be put away,As well as organising a repair man for the fridge and freezer. I thought I would never get out.

Barb you need to rest!!!! Let everyone take care of you!!!!

Our neighbours are nice but everyone just keeps to themselves just a wave and an occasional chat, But they would help if you needed it same as we would help them.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Don't go now knitting!!! Thanks for the search for the cotton. I haven't come aross anyone here who uses knitted dishclothes so I will have to convert them all, It is one of my good friends birthday this friday guess what she is getting????


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Don't go now knitting!!! Thanks for the search for the cotton. I haven't come aross anyone here who uses knitted dishclothes so I will have to convert them all, It is one of my good friends birthday this friday guess what she is getting????


Ha, ha, ha... good for you. Convert them! Most people love cotton cloths once they try them. So much better than the purchased kind.

Well, I'm heading to bed also. Sorry I can't stay around and chat Tracy... my eyes won't stay open. The new 'foundling' dog is tucked away on a nice doggy bed in our laundry room. We are hoping she will have good manners and not chew the room to bits overnight. She is a very sweet dog and we already hope we can keep her. We'll see if anyone turns up looking for her. Not likely. She must have been dropped off.

Hope you have a good day while we are sleeping and maybe I'll catch you for a bit when I get up in the early a.m.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Night, Sounds like you have already fallen in love...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Crazy weather 30 degrees over night, pouring today, at least the poor garden gets a drink.
I really must get up earlier in the morning so I can catch you all.
I was right the first hat I made was way to small as I am using a US pattern but Aussie weight wool so it is a bit hit and miss. The second one seems fine I found a child to fit it one that should be the right size. Too big is better than too small as kids keep growing.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HI Tracy..

Funny how that happens.. I purchased yarn while i was in Australia and knitted a sweater from a Paton book, it took me 6 months and when it was ready it was so big that i had to frog the whole thing (after i blocked it and sewed it together and sent it to my daughter).. had her send it back and in the end I got rid of the yarn.. it was awful..

MY neighbors are mainly snow birds and only come in the Winter. Except one side.. Mike and Emily really cool guys.. We aren't that close but we share things etc.. just like good neighbors might do..

Many of my neighbors are trying to sell their homes.. Second homes in this economy doesn't work out well.

Bonnie, that lab sound like he knows exactly where he wants to be.. Home with you.. just make sure you train him to stay away from the lunatic!!

So weird that they don't have cotton dishcloths in Aussie..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

They probably do somewhere... 
I discovered that even your worsted weight isn't always the same.. we just have plys eg 8ply (DK) and all 8ply are the same size. I can convert the needles and hooks but the Yarns are not so easy.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Gauge.. it's all in the gauge...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Want to know a secret I have never done a tension square, but recently when I have started something I have checked the gauge and so far it has been spot on.... but no doubt I will get caught out eventually.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes you will. just like my aussie sweater!!!! And the woman in the store swore that if I make it such and such a way it will all work out... BS... she knew I wouldn't be back anytime soon!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

My problem is when I make something for myself I gain weight and it doesn't fit or I I knit the bigger size and lose weight and it is too big, so I stick to scarves etc for me and knit for the kids. I do have a couple of nice patterns for summer tops at the moment so I am tempted also the price of the yarn sometimes makes the decision.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I got this workshop from craftsy.. that teaches you how to fit your knits to your body ( or anyone elses for that matter) It shows you how to change a pattern so that it works for you..

I am taking it slow as I still am not ready to knit myself a sweater yet.

I made a sweater a while back, of course have yet to wear it.. but I don't like the way it looks on me.. so I just sent it to my niece as a birthday gift..

She is bustier than me, and doesn't have hips like me and is way shorter.. so, the sweater seems to be made for some with those proportions. Hopefully, I am right..

I think you are right.. don't necessarily make sweaters for yourself.. but for others.. I have yarn and a pattern for a summer sweater for me. but I want to make sure the measurements are right so I will wait until I am ready to start and then do all the math for fitting it correctly!

PITA (pain in the a**)


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I am hopeless at math it takes a bit for all the numbers to make sense, kids clothes are not as tricky, besides I think it is a fashion nono to put knitwear on big bodies.....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Depends on the yarn.. It has to be a fine yarn in my opinion..

But there is a place for other kind of yarns too.. Why shouldn't we be allowed to cuddle in a big bulky sweater when it's cold outside??? I think it has to do with the right fit and shape...

And I suck at math too, which is why i am taking this workshop slow.. it's always there so it never expires... hopefully I will get it one day!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

So when I finally meet you you will be wearing your own knitted outfit right down to the UGGs!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah right!!!! My DD is getting the uggs. She is close to 6ft tall and maybe 125lbs.. She gets all the designs that are suppose to fit the model.. not me!!! 

And we get to Sydney in high Summer, uggs??? No way! Maybe in Tasmania.. but not Sydney!

These uggs are starting to feel ugh!! taking forever, I am felting them so they are huge.. and that means I have to knit way more than necessary.. Starting to get sick of it.. Good I am doing 2 at a time...

Will post right before I start to felt.. and then when they are done..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Great can't wait to see them! I have seen felted things not a big fan myself I like to see the stitches and they always remind me of those poor jumpers that suffered shrinkage from being washed wrong, But I know now that it is a interesting technique and anything felted is very warm to wear.
Thats strange that Arizona is the only one not to have DST Queensland doesn't do it here either I don't know why I think it is something to do with the farmers.

You could always make a knitted Bikini, to wear on the cruise!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You're kidding, right???? Bikini??? me???? you have totally lost your mind.. what's funny is.. that Europeans on the cruise.. they can be in their 70s fat like all get out.. and they are in these skimpy bikinis.. not a pretty sight....

Yes, it definitely has to do with the farmers.. They get up early and go to bed early..so they kept it for them..

I have never felted anything but think that as uggs go, they will look better without seeing the sts... (I hope at least)..

I am just afraid to over felt it and it won't fit...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Allyou can do is try, are you going to put them in the washing machine or do it by hand?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Washing machine.. I don't have the patience to do it by hand


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's always fun to try something new.
How is the entrelac going? or have you been focusing on your uggs?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Focusing on the uggs... started the second row of the entrelac..

What have you been up to besides the dishcloths???? 

I would be way to pooped after working the way you are to knit.. would rather sleep!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy, I found this on another posting..

10 ply and worsted weight yarn is what we british call Aran. Light worsted is our double knitting weight. Hope this helps


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Nina, thanks for the chart.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Here is the little Hat I made tonight.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooh, like that hat trasara... Hate I missed you... But enjoyed the lesson on the differences in yarns. Later chicks!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey,

Rang the docs this morning, and it was a positive result, as in no sign of cancer  just have to go back now to see what is causing the pain  thanks for the support, ive been going crazy here this last weekend


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh Thank God!! Good to hear Dissi! God bless you!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning everyone


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Whoop whoop!! SUCH GOOD NEWS, dissi!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, what wonderful news Dissi. We all prayed so hard. Getting ready to leave for the north for a couple of days...Got my face on got to do my hair...hope to score some great yarn. Later chicks. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I got this workshop from craftsy.. that teaches you how to fit your knits to your body ( or anyone elses for that matter) It shows you how to change a pattern so that it works for you..
> 
> I am taking it slow as I still am not ready to knit myself a sweater yet.
> 
> I made a sweater a while back, of course have yet to wear it.. but I don't like the way it looks on me.. so I just sent it to my niece as a birthday gift...


Good morning!
I wrote about this very thing in another thread recently. The OP had made herself a sweater, all the way to the last bit of yarn woven in, and didn't try it on until them. That is just asking for trouble. This is what I wrote in that thread:

***
_Well... it's not just swatching. You also have to try on the sweater as you are knitting it, or try it up against a sweater you already have that fits the way you want it to. If your sweater is knit in pieces, you can still hold them up to your body or lay them out on a sample garment to check. Otherwise, how are you going to know how to customize it? You need constant feedback from your own shape, every step of the process.

I would NEVER just blindly knit something up and sew it all together before I ever try it on... The chances of that working out right are about one in twenty five! (If that good!)

Always try on, compare, and measure at every juncture during a sweater construction. Anything less is just a total crapshoot.

Sorry you had to learn this the hard way... but next time can be totally different! Try again! _
***

It's really not hard to make sure a sweater is fitting right, as you knit it. The easiest way is to knit circularly and try it on often, while still on the needles.  (You probably need to temporarily put it on two circs so it can stretch big enough for the try-on).

OR, take an existing sweater that fits right and lay it out flat on the bed. Compare what you are knitting against it-- OFTEN.

I do these trials constantly while I am knitting a sweater for myself. You need to know. If there are modifications to be made, it's a whole lot easier to do them as you go, rather than having to rip out a week or more of work at the end of the process. But this totally WORKS! You end up with a sweater that fits you.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> Hey,
> 
> Rang the docs this morning, and it was a positive result, as in no sign of cancer  just have to go back now to see what is causing the pain  thanks for the support, ive been going crazy here this last weekend


Oh, wonderful news, Dissi!! No cancer! That is an answer to prayer! Now they need to find out what is wrong, but at least you can rest about the cancer.

So great!! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey, have a fun and a safe trip! I hope you are an encouragement to your SIL to do the handwork she enjoys. (Her hubby sounds like a butt.)

We'll miss you these couple of days...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > I got this workshop from craftsy.. that teaches you how to fit your knits to your body ( or anyone elses for that matter) It shows you how to change a pattern so that it works for you..
> ...


That would have been easy but... always a but..

My daughter is a size 0 and I am a hummmmmmm!!! so there was no way to try it on.. and it really was trial by fire.. it was the first sweater in 35 years.. my DH loved it.. He said.. we can save all that money if you just buy once and knit trice. and it took over a year to knit once and then send it to her, have her send it back.. then frog it, then reknit it totally different.. and have tons left over!!! And of course, she won't wear it because it itches... I had no idea about yarns then.. I know way more now... but still have a lot to learn.. about hand, drape, etc...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Miss you already Bits, what are we gonna do without you here???

Dissi it's great that you dodged the Big C... way to go.. thank your body for not betraying you.. and hopefully the pain is just some simple thing that can be treated easily!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Ladies. Busy morning as usual. But I'm going in for a nap now, wanted to pop in and say hi. Had blood drawn again this AM. Doc checking my electrolites and potassium. I'm tired. All the time. I know it's from the bug, which by the way seems to be getting a little better, but I'm tired. Doc insisted I stay home the rest of the week and rest. So that is what I'm gonna do. Chat later.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

YOU HAVE TO REST!!! Not just be off from work!! So please stay in bed, watch the tube and knit.. take naps.. do nothing!!! We need you healthy.. actually we all need to stay healthy so we can continue to play with each other...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, did you get many squares from other ladies? just curious.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have 17... not all of them are the same size... oh well.. will have to figure something out.. hope I get more.. I don't think 17 is enough


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

how many do you need?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

R u ready???? 100 more or less for a small adult size..


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, maybe you should just keep them for yourself and make something small with them.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

i am off i have laid them down on the bed.. probably need about 30/40


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> My daughter is a size 0 and I am a hummmmmmm!!! so there was no way to try it on.. and it really was trial by fire.. it was the first sweater in 35 years.. my DH loved it.. He said.. we can save all that money if you just buy once and knit trice. and it took over a year to knit once and then send it to her, have her send it back.. then frog it, then reknit it totally different.. and have tons left over!!! And of course, she won't wear it because it itches... I had no idea about yarns then.. I know way more now... but still have a lot to learn.. about hand, drape, etc...


If you are knitting for someone else, get them to send you a sweater or a knit top they like the fit of. You can use that to compare.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bummer about the squares. The ones I did were cotton blend. It figures that everyone in the swap would jump on board and then promptly drop the ball! And too bad the last swap thread has been locked, so you can't post there. Maybe too many people changed their minds about giving Tracy a gift? I think you should use them for a blanket for Knit Locker. 

To even up sizes you can always crochet around the smaller ones until they are close in size to the largest one. 
I wonder how Tania is doing on her squares collection? (cottons).


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's what I thought of doing.. crocheting them all together.. and adding where needed... also since they are all do very different I want to use a common color for the bands...


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I have some acrylic squares to send, but they are all in pastels and whites...didnt know if you would want them if you were using them for the knit locker.....Im getting closer to the end of the boleros, hopefully have no 5 done tommoro, I have all this 100% merino in olive green(it was on sale for £2.50 a ball instead of £6) so i bought all 20 balls...go figure lol

plus i ordered 6 bags of bamboo, in a yellow a pink and a red i believe, for £1 a ball instead of £4.50...

I have to stop shopping when im worrying i buy far too much...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have no problem.. already have pinks and pastels.. will just incorporate them into a black edging or something.. and when the guy gets home, he can give the blanket to his wife or daughter... I am going to try to make it as masculine as possible.

ANd I understand the feeling of buying too much... but I would rather have yarn than food!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hello again! I JUST woke up! Holy Moly I slept long. Guess I needed it. I think I'm gonna work on the sock for a bit.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I keep coming to the Resort when no one is home!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am here but I am leaving.. ha ha!! going to the asian market to get stuff!


But it's good you slept.. you obviously needed it..

Later


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Yeah Dissi, so so happy for you!!!!


dissi said:


> Hey,
> 
> Rang the docs this morning, and it was a positive result, as in no sign of cancer  just have to go back now to see what is causing the pain  thanks for the support, ive been going crazy here this last weekend


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi dissi, i'm glad you don't have cancer. i hope the dr. can help what's bothering you.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Don't worry Barb I often talk to myself on here.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Another rainy day here, good foir the garden but noisy at work as the kids won't go outside to play....
Have gotten quite a bit of knitting and crochet done the last few nights, I think it is because I have beengetting dinner overwith quicker and getting to sit down earlier. I am now eager tyo get this little cardigan done so I can start the dishclothes. 
I don't feel so bad now sewbiz that I don't do tension squares as I do the other things you suggest.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I"M off to work now talk later!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

See I'm doing it again.


trasara said:


> Don't worry Barb I often talk to myself on here.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dissi, great news. Our prayers are being answered.

Tracy, have a great day at work.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Just a few more rows on this sock and I start the heel flap. 


Why are sock addicting? I don't know why, but I am addicted!! LOL

Think I'm gonna get hubby to go get a pizza for dinner. Or go out, I just don't feel like getting my butt out of the chair and put my shoes on. Pizza sounds good.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Don't worry Barb I often talk to myself on here.


Me too... I know the feeling well. :roll:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I don't feel so bad now sewbiz that I don't do tension squares as I do the other things you suggest.


LOL, I'm reading this as I knit up a small swatch! My designer I contract for needs some accessories and I will have to make a chart to follow, so I HAVE to know my exact knitting gauge with this yarn and these needles, before I can make the chart. Ha! Swatches are useful, just no guarantee that a whole sweater can be based on them.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barb, stay in the chair and let hubby go for pizza. 

Trasara, new avatar-- so pretty! Is it the same afghan as in the old avatar?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Bonnie.
Actually we ended up going out for the pizza. It was good. Now I'm home and in my chair with my sock in hand and computer on my lap. Oh yeah, and a cup of tea on my side table.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello!...oooo
I hear and echo. 

I'm just a lonely girl....lonely and blue, ....all I want....are friends like you....
la la la la (I'm singing to you all)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey hey ladies. 

Enjoy your time off Barbara! You knit so fast! I wish I could. I haven't used the harmony DPNS yet.... can't wait!

Bonnie you're so cool. Creating your designs and all 



Can you guys believe that i was supposed to get my swift yesterday... they said they delivered it at 3:21 but nothing here........ then they said it was at the post office and I went today again and NOT there.... the Guy at the PO called me to say they can't find it!!!! UGH!! Exactly why I hate ordering stuff online. I probably could have spent an extra 20 and bought one in hand... GRRR! So they gave me a number to call a supervisor tomorrow..... I don't know what's to come of it. :\ i'm just having a crappy day. The swift wasn't all... but I'm home now and i'm going to knit and watch x factor. 

I hope everyone's day went better!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL Barbara! I hear it! I hear it!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope the PO finds your swift. I'd be pissed too!
you are going to like winding your hanks. It's kind of fun.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I can't wait! I had fun winding a few when I got the winder, but quickly realized how much a swift is necessary.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Fine so I am here too... now what??


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Woohoo! If you wish them here, they will come  hehehe


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina, X factor live is on... can you watch live anywhere?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

NOpe.. wish i could.. I can go to a neighbor or friends house but none of them are into that.. they are all a bunch of old foogies....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm watching reruns of Bones. I can't wait for the new season to start.

Hello Nina...glad you are here too! I've missed all of you!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I can usually see it right after midnight


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sometimes I get lucky and they post it right after they watch it... but not usually


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't usually watch it either but Nina if you want to come over, I will!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA youre so funny!!!! Honey!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am dyin here.. It's still 90 something degrees at 5:30 in the evening.. I hate Arizona!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

just dreaming!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

you are hot and I am freezing. We might even get an inch of snow on Thursday!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Awww such sisterly love here


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

They have to vote one off today from each group. I think Simon has to vote off two...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I won't say anything more about it! I promise!!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

My daughter keeps calling the wii controller a dog and is dragging it around like one lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

there can't be too many episodes of xfactor left. I know the new bones is suppose to start beginning of november.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

What??!! SNOW???!! Ugh! I'm so not ready for snow!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

that makes two of us! I seriously don't want to deal with winter already. I'm cold now, and temps aren't even at freezing yet!! 

Move over Nina....I'm coming to AZ!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina, I think you'll have to make room for all of us snow birds!! LOL Is that right? Snow birds? lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

you got it Tania. But she's being quiet. I think she's in hiding! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd like to think she's making up our room =D


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

She's probably making dinner


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yum, wonder what she's making. she makes some interesting stuff. Always sounds so good. yumyum.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow, I turn my back for a second and there is 2 pages of chat...

YOu want to come to Arizona??? I know why dont we just swap places for a while?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

that would work for me. Hey I have a cousin in AZ somewhere I haven't seen in over 30 years. We chat online, facebook, email, txt on phone, but haven't seen each other since forever. I could meet up with her if we swap! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

YOu want to know what I have for dinner?
OK here you go..

I shredded some romaine lettuce, I sauteed brocillini and spinach in garlic and ginger. I boiled some fresh buckwheat noodles, I had daikon and carrot salad, and I sliced a cucumber. Oh and I had some tofu already done.

So I took a big soup bowl, put in the lettuce, added the noodles layered the daikon salad in one corner, the brocollini in another the cukes in another threw the tofu on top.. added a little "fish" sauce... It's like a thin sweet and sour.. and ate it all up!!!! yum... 

Had it once in a Vietnamese restaurant and decided to copy it...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know what daikon is!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's like a mild radish


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I would like it then. I love radishes. Ok, I'll try some when I come out there. You make it, I eat! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

There must be tons of restaurants that serve that kinda food in Northampton.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

YOu got 3 in Springfield...

Vinh Chau Vietnamese Restaurant -
- 409 Dickinson Street, Springfield - (413) 731-8858
Saigon Restaurant - 

398 Dickinson Street, Springfield - (413) 781-4488
Bamboo House - 
676 Belmont Avenue, Springfield - (413) 732-0741


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

honestly I've only eaten a very few times in Northampton. Usually the Brewery or Sylvester's. When we go out it's usually more local to Westfield. Or up to the Russell Inn.

I do get to ride up to Four Brothers in  Great Barrington when we are out on the motorcycles. Love their antipasta salad.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG the heavens just opened.... It's torrential rain... 3.5 minutes and now it's almost over!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> honestly I've only eaten a very few times in Northampton. Usually the Brewery or Sylvester's. When we go out it's usually more local to Westfield. Or up to the Russell Inn.
> 
> I do get to ride up to Four Brothers in Great Barrington when we are out on the motorcycles. Love their antipasta salad.


I knew 4 brothers well.. Used to live in Great Barrington before we moved to Becket..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Not sure about Dickinson St, but Belmont Ave is in a nasty part of town. Really nasty. Not going there!

I'm not sure if Mike will eat Vietnamese. I have to fight with him to eat Chinese! Me, I love all kinds of foods.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love Great Barrington. Love going to all the shops and checking out the Antiques.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The first one has great reviews.. 

there is one in Lee too.. so that is basically right down the road from you..

Pho Saigon.. 

Pho is this great soup they make... similar to chicken soup but much more fragrant with tons of yummy stuff in it..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, what is it that Kal does on these cruises you take? I know you mentioned it before, but I can't remember. I told Mike about your cruise coming up, 70 days, he said no way he would be able to stand it. LOL He's just not a cruise kinda guy.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

We werent sure either if we could stand it for so long.. and I didn't like the short ones. but it's very different..everyone is laid back, you don't stuff your face or drink like nuts.. it isn't a party...it different.

Kal is a rabbi on these cruises.. He holds services Friday night and whatever else the cruise director wants him to do.. clergy is considered "entertainment" on a ship.. don't ask me why.. but it is..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG. I never would have guessed being a Rabbi on a cruise would be entertainment. Wonder where that comes from. Geez. I thought maybe he did something totally different. So he teaches on these cruises, and whatever the cruise director wants, and he has to pay his fare? Doesn't sound fair. So much for what I know.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well he really doesn't do much.. it's not like he is a dancing monkey or something. .He does his services and sometimes there is something called "ask the rabbi" where anyone can ask anything and he answers.. It's very interesting.. but most of the time he doesn't do anything except act like a passenger...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, I hope you both totally enjoy the cruise. 

I'm heading for bed. I get tired so quickly. I'll be glad when this bug is gone. I just can't figure out how I can sleep so much and still be tired.

Have a goodnight.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You are fighting a bug.. it drains you!!! Sleep well


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sleep tight Barbara! Feel better...... Hugs!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina, do you eat asian food often? Is it part of your diet?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMGoodness! What have we come to??! Cops moonlighting as criminals..... selling guns. I hate watching the news!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't always eat asian.. but i love it. .and it is made with so little fat that it is so very good for you..

Believe me, I make a mean black bean soup, a mango salsa, and rice and beans.. yum.. too


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh nina! I can't wait til you watch it!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Me too!!!! Will give you the play by play as soon as I see it!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good night everyone! Sweet dreams!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

U 2


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Just a quick hello, I will be back later..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alright, I know you are all asleep by now.. but I just wanted to show you what I have just this moment finished.. 

I still have to finish the foot and toe of the second sock.. but here it is..

I think I might have gone a bit overboard!!!

Remember this has to be felted...(which is something I have never done before)


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Wooo hoo look at that lovely heel!! no excuse not to make socks the other way now,,, They look great the little sock looks like a baby sock.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Haha I just got an add on here for ugg boots! How does that happen, Looking forward to see them felted.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barb, stay in the chair and let hubby go for pizza.
> 
> Trasara, new avatar-- so pretty! Is it the same afghan as in the old avatar?


Yes it is the same one I just got tired of looking at the other one and it is so pretty opened up it is called flowers in the snow. I thought it was the perfect pattern to use up all my leftover bits and pieces.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Good morning Chicks

After yet another lousy nights sleep...the cat is still hyper at 3 am...Im ready to pick up my needles and get some serious knitting done today. Its midnight shopping day today, I dont like crowds, so me and the girls do the grocery shopping at an 24 hours "tesco" just a few miles from where we live. I get very panicky amongst crowds, which is why i tend to go the lys when all is quiet, say tuesday afternoons...

Barb hope you start feeling better soon, im still in a little pain but the new strength patch is kicking in (they doubled the dosage because the pain was getting through the old one )

see you all later xx have a good day xx


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hope they find out what is causing you all this pain soon Dissi. Are you ready to celebrate the end of the peach boleros yet?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning! Waiting gor my friend, so checking in while i wait....

Hope everyones day goes well!!

Dissi, did they check for cysts?

Hi Trasara! Lovely blanket


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hi Bonnie.
> Actually we ended up going out for the pizza. It was good. Now I'm home and in my chair with my sock in hand and computer on my lap. Oh yeah, and a cup of tea on my side table.


It doesn't get any better than that, does it? :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hey hey ladies.
> 
> Enjoy your time off Barbara! You knit so fast! I wish I could. I haven't used the harmony DPNS yet.... can't wait!
> 
> ...


Sorry about the bad day, Tania... Maybe the swift will magically appear today. Maybe the carrier will find it in his truck! I hope so. If not, the company would probably send another one and have a claim against the p.o.

And you are pretty cool, yourself!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I'd like to think she's making up our room =D


LOL Tania!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just realized I am reading many pages behind-- from last night! You guys were chatty.

I finished the body of the striped cat I'm knitting. I'm on the tail, then have to find some cat eye buttons and make it some sort of outfit, and it will be done! So cute.

Yes, I will show a picture when it's done...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Trasara, new avatar-- so pretty! Is it the same afghan as in the old avatar?
> ...


It is so beautiful... Must have been fun to make with all your leftovers. Great idea.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> Good morning Chicks
> 
> im still in a little pain but the new strength patch is kicking in (they doubled the dosage because the pain was getting through the old one )


Oh, I hope they find the cause of the pain... not just a band-aid. Is it constant pain? I have abdominal pain sometimes from a fibroid in my uterine wall... but I don't feel it all the time. The doc. is watching it, year by year. I know what the solution is if I need to get rid of it and don't want to go there (hysterectomy) so I'm waiting. Can't afford major surgery right now, and also don't want my abdominal wall cut, if that's even how they do it these days...

Are they running test to see what is causing your pain, Dissi?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Now I've got the echo... not one person in my buddy list is online right now! How often does that happen? Hope you are all out moving and shaking your worlds!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oh, and Nina, the Uggs look great. Just keep felting to get them smaller. They will be nice and thick! Have you decided on what kind of bottom to use?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, what are uggs?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Maryrose. They are Australian boots.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Sewbiz! Thanks! 

Cant wait to see the monkey 


Btw.... thete are two more squares than the last time. Mom said they came in yesterday from cali. Someone sent squares and yarn to make more. And a dollar! I will send back though. I dont think im going to get more. So squares to knitlocker and the dollar back to the sender.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks city. knittingneedles socks look comfy. i'm hoping to knit myself some heavy socks to wear around the house. i have a small spur under my left foot so the heavy ones are better around the house than thin ones. i'll just wear the thin socks in my shoes. i'm trying to put my papercraft carousel together that i bought off e-bay last yr. i have everything cut, (which i cut last yr.), but now that i moved, i want it together. i'll start showing my stuff soon. they have to teach me. but my husband & son have been busy working.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, how about squares back and dollar to knitlocker???? Just kidding!!!

Maryrose, those socks are humongous, I just hope they felt well, they will become boots, not socks..I will be putting suede bottoms on them.. You'll see... My mom had a spur too, not too comfortable.. supposedly they go away .. so hopefully yours does...

Dissi, what's up with the cat? I don't like crowds either, so I totally relate.. and actually shopping at 2 in the morning is kinda relaxing, having the store to yourself..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Everyone. I've already had a long nap this morning. Just waking up, again. I"m starting to get pissed. I sleep more than I knit!!

I sent an email to my class instructor earlier this morning letting her know I was not coming tonight. It's the last class. Just checked and her back from her. She said no problem. I was way ahead of the class anyway. And I won't have to take the class over again. 

I'm a little hungry, trying to decide what to have for lunch. Hmmm


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

The cat is still a kitten really, we rescued him from a garden shed, from a house that had been vacated 2 weeks before he was found! he was so tiny...hes now a little teenie and running about everywhere, trying to put off having him done until we have had him six months, we just started letting him into the back yard this last week...

As for the pain, I have osteoarthritis in my lower back and down my right side, and I had a hysterectomy for cervical cancer back in 1999...I was only 28  I also have fybromyalgia...lots of pain in lots of areas...they just upped my pain meds from 5 microgrammes an hour of morphine to 10 microgrammes...taking paracetemol for the pain in my lower abdoman, which is why i think the doc didnt mess around with the blood tests...got an appt to go see her next week to see where we go from here, but at the same time of sending me for bloods she gave me some IBS Meds...week 2 of them now, but they dont seem to be working....

I dont dwell on it, my knitting keeps me sane...and you ladies are always there when i need someone to listen...I wish we were all a little closer


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh Dissi, I'm so sorry you have to go through all this pain. And I too wish we were all closer together. But I've learned we are all there for each other.

I do hope your doctors find out what the problem is and get a handle on for you. But in the mean time, I am grateful you do not have cancer. I will keep you in my prayers. Sending you lots of virtual hugs from across the pond.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

as for knitting, i've only done about three rows on the heel flap, and then fell asleep. Good thing I didn't drop my stitches!!!! I slept all morning, ate lunch, knitted for what....5 minutes? and then off to sleep again. Mike said everytime he checked on me, I was out like a light. He's going to make dinner tonight. Easy peasy, spaghetti. But he will clean up too, gotta love the guy!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all I'm off to work will catch you all later,
Maryrose I know your pain I have one spur under my left heel, one under my right and one on the back of my right heel sometimes when the are playing up I can barely walk it is like having glass in your foot.. Luckily for a while now they have been ok and only act up when I stand on the tiles at home for too long in bare feet.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi trasara, i have a spur pad in my shoe, so that helps alot. i hope barbara ann and dissi gets well soon.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello? Anyone home?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey

so whats up???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

not much. slept the whole day away LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

THat's probably exactly what you needed


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

perhaps. I thought I would get more knitting done, but I didn't. Just getting started and it's almost 7:30! 

What's new in your neck of the woods? I feel like I"m out of the loop.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

well, the resort has been very quiet.. I guess we are just doing our thing..

It has finally rained here a bit and cooled the place down.. so now it's in the high 70 low 80s.. this morning it as 90.. so hopefully it will hold in the 70s..

got the Yarn Harlot out of the library today and will start it tonight.

Other than that.. not much going on.. Did you see the humongous sock I made??? kinda boring already.. it's so big.. I hope it wont be a wasted project and that it will turn out well..

Bonnie is egging me on, so that's good!!!

gonna go finish the second sock...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi ladies...barb..all that sleeping is your body fighting off the illness...

so what ARE we knitting? or planning to knit next?

i am thinking about knitting something for me to wear thru the holidays...feeling a little BLUE ...maybe a scarf and fingerless glove set for the upcoming parades and such


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

also found some cute christmas socks at dollar tree that i may crochet on an edging for my 3 yr old great niece...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi knitting...we overlapped in the posting...

sewbiz has me committed to socks over thanksgiving break....(i am a little nervous)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

No need to be nervous.. If I can do it.. so can you!!!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

you should see Sewbiz's socks in real time...i hope i manage to make a decent showing with mine

did you see the picture of the gingerbread house someone knitted and crocheted on the other thread...so cute!

city should make one for Mia


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm still knitting socks. But I like it. Still working on the baby cocoon too, but almost finished. 

Nina, I did see the oversized sock. I hope it felts down to size. Do you know how far to take it down? I know it's gonna be great when done. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> As for the pain, I have osteoarthritis in my lower back and down my right side, and I had a hysterectomy for cervical cancer back in 1999...I was only 28  I also have fybromyalgia...lots of pain in lots of areas...they just upped my pain meds from 5 microgrammes an hour of morphine to 10 microgrammes...taking paracetemol for the pain in my lower abdoman, which is why i think the doc didnt mess around with the blood tests...got an appt to go see her next week to see where we go from here, but at the same time of sending me for bloods she gave me some IBS Meds...week 2 of them now, but they dont seem to be working....
> 
> I dont dwell on it, my knitting keeps me sane...and you ladies are always there when i need someone to listen...I wish we were all a little closer


Me too... I am so sorry about the pain you live with. It really makes me count my blessings! I will be praying for you and that your medical team can find some help for you. ((((((((huge HUG))))))))))


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> you should see Sewbiz's socks in real time...i hope i manage to make a decent showing with mine
> 
> did you see the picture of the gingerbread house someone knitted and crocheted on the other thread...so cute!
> 
> city should make one for Mia


Thank you OSG! Yours will look good, too. Your knitting is lovely...

I saw the gingerbread house. It was adorable! Can't remember if it was crocheted or knitted, tho...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

was the gingerbread house on the pictures forum? I have to go look.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey everyone! I got my swift! 

It sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think lol it keeps closing up as i'm winding! grrrr

Any ideas?

it goes from + to x


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barb, glad you are sleeping. You must need it with the crud you are fighting.

I think I'm getting a sinus infection. I feel horrible and the headache comes back every time the sinus med wears off. Bleeeh. Going to hit the couch.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

what kind of swift did you get?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, I hope you get some rest too. I know what sinus issues feel like. Terrible.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hey everyone! I got my swift!
> 
> It sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think lol it keeps closing up as i'm winding! grrrr
> 
> ...


Hi City. I'm not familiar with that design. Is there no way to lock it open in the + shape? If not, then it does suck. Can you send it back if you don't like it?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG. I just saw the gingerbread house. Adorable!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

sorry....son caught the stove on fire....i am back...the house is saved, and we are thankful that the temp is okay for open windows in Mississippi tonite.....(always something  )


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-38172-1.html

Gingerbread House in crochet. She gives the link to the site with free pattern, several posts down. Too cute!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> sorry....son caught the stove on fire....i am back...the house is saved, and we are thankful that the temp is okay for open windows in Mississippi tonite.....(always something  )


Kids... :roll:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

see we need to plan a retreat... our kal project could be a dollhouse for the grandbabies, nieces, daughters, or any other little ones in our lives...

then we could market the pattern...and pay for our next retreat


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OSG thank God it's was minor!
That can be scarey.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i know...choose to laugh instead of cry...


on a brighter note...mom's scans show the bone lesions are stable...no growth is good news


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That is good news.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone! I got my swift!
> ...


I tried to figure it out but theres one screw through the entire piece. Tried to screw it tighter but didnt really work. Gonna send a msg to the seller...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG OSG!! Im gad everything is ok! Fires terrify me! I guess everyone....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

My Son did that too. .Came home from school one day, decided to make fries put oil on the stove to heat and fell asleep..Thank God the smoke alarm worked.. He called me and asked what to do. he was right near the stove with the fire in the pot.. told him to grab something big and cover the pot and close the flame.. He was so lucky... I told him if he couldnt do it to get out of the house and forget the house... but he stayed level headed and took care of it.. only the cabinets around the stove got smoke damage.

It's great that your Mom is holding her own. very good news..
And Dissi you got to make sure you find out what's going on and take control of it...

and Bonnie, change of weather... 

Have to go look at the ginger bread house.. NO way I am making that in a kal!!! Sorry...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> on a brighter note...mom's scans show the bone lesions are stable...no growth is good news


Very good news!! :-D


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not making that house, KAL or other wise. Nope. Can't make me! Too intense for me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I don't enjoy crocheting so I won't be making it either... but I do admire it! Very creative.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, very creative.. used to make them out of Gingerbread.. what a concept!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I wonder if Tracy ever made them too.. She is such a great baker...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol...would only eat one myself...never attempt to make either


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I figured it out! Its not a plug and play item lol i had to unscrew it and then face the grooves to each other!!!! Grrr i had a brain fart hahaha


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I figured it out! Its not a plug and play item lol i had to unscrew it and then face the grooves to each other!!!! Grrr i had a brain fart hahaha


I was gonna say, the ones I've seen that can be taken apart have an interlocking groove in the middle so the arms can't move. Good, then! It's gonna work great. :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Yes, very creative.. used to make them out of Gingerbread.. what a concept!!!!


Nina, do you have a recipe for a really good, stiff frosting that 'glues' the gingerbread well, but doesn't contain raw egg whites? If you make it with raw egg whites, you can't eat the gingerbread house (salmonella).


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't know they used raw egg whites to glue those houses together. 

I've never eaten one either. But I love gingerbread.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have to go look for it.. haven't made one in a long time.. but have something in my notebooks...

Give me a day or two...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok Chicks with Sticks. Gonna go get ready for bed. Tomorrow is another day. I'm hoping I don't sleep as much tomorrow as I did today. I'd like to finish my sock. Doing the foot now.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodnight


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nite barbara.. feel good.. it's good that you sleep so much, you really needed it... hope your tummy is better too


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I asked my niece who decorates cakes for a living.. 

She said that wilton has royal icing mix that you should use..

and they have egg white powder that are pasteurized so no worries about salmonella..

So any store that sells Wilton's stuff.. make life much easier..

If you want it from scratch I will look...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

is it so bad to wish for a cold, rainy weekend...one stormy enough to cancel all extracurricular events...so i can just sit and knit?....nite all


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I asked my niece who decorates cakes for a living..
> 
> She said that wilton has royal icing mix that you should use..
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm all about easy! I'm sure Hobby Lobby sells Wilton. If not, there's a cake supply store that I can try.

Barb, the frosting is not all egg whites, but they are used to stiffen it and make it turn hard. That's what you need to cement the house pieces together, and also decorate to make fake 'snow'.

Goodnight all you lovely Chicks with Sticks!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Afternoon all! I have had a very interesting day we have a couple of Indian Ladies at work and today we celebrated Dawali (Festival of lights) It is sort of like our Christmas they share food, and give sweets and gifts to friends and family. We did it last year and again this year. So today we were all wearing the most beautiful cloured and beaded Indian outfits that the ladies brought in with a bindi on our forheads, I made Chicken curry and rice for the kids and one of the ladies who has an Indian restaurant brought Butter Chicken, Vegetable korma and the most delicious curry using ricotta cheese,rice and Naan bread, the other ladies brought home made treats. The food was fabulous as I left they were doing some special welcoming sign with flowers and were about to start Henna tattoos on the children's palms. It is so interesting learning about other cultures.
Just to top it all off the centre had already book African drummers to come and entertain the children, they were fantastic , I was dancing around the kitchen shaking my spoons in the air..... lol what a sight hope no one got a photo of that... :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Royal icing can only be made with egg and it is the only icing that sets hard, If you are concerned stick to the royal icing mix like knitting said it still contains egg white powder but it has been processed. And its easy you just add water.
I posted a pick og my first gingerbread house a while back, Loved the cocheted one but it is like knitting toys too many little bits.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Afternoon all! I have had a very interesting day we have a couple of Indian Ladies at work and today we celebrated Dawali (Festival of lights) It is sort of like our Christmas they share food, and give sweets and gifts to friends and family. We did it last year and again this year. So today we were all wearing the most beautiful cloured and beaded Indian outfits that the ladies brought in with a bindi on our forheads, I made Chicken curry and rice for the kids and one of the ladies who has an Indian restaurant brought Butter Chicken, Vegetable korma and the most delicious curry using ricotta cheese,rice and Naan bread, the other ladies brought home made treats. The food was fabulous as I left they were doing some special welcoming sign with flowers and were about to start Henna tattoos on the children's palms. It is so interesting learning about other cultures.
> Just to top it all off the centre had already book African drummers to come and entertain the children, they were fantastic , I was dancing around the kitchen shaking my spoons in the air..... lol what a sight hope no one got a photo of that... :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


I hope you do have photos and post them.. how cool ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

See I knew Tracy would have the answers to the gingerbread house... without me having to dig into my pile of notebooks.. lol.. 

thank you tracy.. .but Wilton (do you guys have Wilton stuff in Au) has everything prepared and all you have to do it open the can!!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You can get the dry royal icing mix not wilton at the cake dec store just add a little water, we have some wilton brand things here more all the time but they tend to be expensive, we don't have the range of ready made icings etc we make our own, Betty Crocher is probably the only one in our supermarket I love using the white one as it is a better colour than butter cream.
I am facinated that your pumpkin comes mashed in a can!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and we even have pumpkin ready for the pie shell.. I make a mean soup with it... simple yet others think i have worked all day in the kitchen ... ha ha my secret


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy, I am watching a new (new to me) show called... wild boys.. from your neck of the woods...
do you watch it?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I saw the first episode when it aired last month, It was good reminded me of some of the shows on when I was a kid.The whole bushranger story is always entertaining plus the actors are not bad on the eye. The scenes of the town are filmed not far from here at an old tourist park we used to go to as kids when ever relatives visited from England they are original buildings that were all brought to the village it was like stepping back in time with people all dressed in the old clothes and acting out their parts the shops we run as real old time shops, It closed down as a tourist village years ago, then it was a farm my kids visited in primary school so it is good to see it being used as it is full of history.Now it is re opened.

http://www.theaustralianapioneervillage.com.au/


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Australiana village is about 30 minutes from here, I just looked at the link and it makes me want to go again I have been many many times.They used to serve damper and cocky's joy, that is basically a bread made of flour, salt, butter and water that is made into a dough and baked then broken into bits and served with golden syrup.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I just finished the first episode and they mentioned Sydney so I thought maybe it was not too far from you..

Jack is very pleasing to the eye!!!! which is the whole point.. fall in love with the bad guy with the good heart!!!

It was a good first show actually!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

There is a really good mini series that was made years!!!!!!!!! ago about some convicts arriving in Aus and how they made there way through life that you may like it is called Against the wind.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076974/ you can see bits on you tube as well.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool, I love shows like that.. will check it out..

When we were in Australia we learned all about them in Hobart Tasmania.. how cruel they were treated etc..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Found it!! It was a mini series?? 1980!!! they should redo it..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy, I am going to say good night.. going to read a bit then have an early night.. The weather is lovely finally ... great sleeping weather.. I got the book yarn harlot so I will start it and see how it goes..Bits loved it and Barb too..(I think it was them!)...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Ok enjoy your book I looked for it at the library but they didn't have it I'll look at one of the online book stores... hey we should start a book club....lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> and we even have pumpkin ready for the pie shell.. I make a mean soup with it... simple yet others think i have worked all day in the kitchen ... ha ha my secret


I want this recipe! Can/will you share? Pretty Please????? :roll:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Tracy, I am going to say good night.. going to read a bit then have an early night.. The weather is lovely finally ... great sleeping weather.. I got the book yarn harlot so I will start it and see how it goes..Bits loved it and Barb too..(I think it was them!)...


Yes, it was Bits and I. Great book. I purchased a couple more from the same author while at Rhinebeck but have not yet begun reading them.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Just to top it all off the centre had already book African drummers to come and entertain the children, they were fantastic , I was dancing around the kitchen shaking my spoons in the air..... lol what a sight hope no one got a photo of that... :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


But we needed a picture of that! You have had a fun day. I first learned about Dawali from an episode of The Office!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Royal icing can only be made with egg and it is the only icing that sets hard, If you are concerned stick to the royal icing mix like knitting said it still contains egg white powder but it has been processed. And its easy you just add water.
> I posted a pick og my first gingerbread house a while back, Loved the cocheted one but it is like knitting toys too many little bits.


Thanks for the info on the icing. I will definitely be looking for the instant royal icing because I want to be able to eat any gingerbread house we create. The kids and I made one over ten years ago , everybody decorated it. Then for Christmas this family with 6 wild kids paid us a visit... They couldn't resist the gingerbread house. It was like a swarm of termites had gone through that house after they left: Nothing but the foundation remaining!

And speaking of knitting toys with too many little bits! Here is the finished cat body, minus the face and clothing...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, the kitty is gonna be so cute.!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Luv, kuv, luv that kitty !!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy our library will look at the other libraries and see if they have a copy, if they do, they deliver it to my library where I get an email telling me to pick it up.. does yours do the same??


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Just to top it all off the centre had already book African drummers to come and entertain the children, they were fantastic , I was dancing around the kitchen shaking my spoons in the air..... lol what a sight hope no one got a photo of that... :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> ...


See we do learn from The TUBE!!!!! lol.. and from the Office no less!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Royal icing can only be made with egg and it is the only icing that sets hard, If you are concerned stick to the royal icing mix like knitting said it still contains egg white powder but it has been processed. And its easy you just add water.
> ...


The Cat is very cute, why are you making it again??? Oh right now I remember, you were commissioned to make it..

Look how well you lined up the stripes!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Here is the recipe for the soup... Understand it is not an exact science...

Do you know "hatch chiles" in a can? or anyother kind of chiles chopped in a can?? they come mild medium and hot...
Choose your favorite.. 

Take one small can of Hatch Chiles 
sautee in a little olive oil...
add a can of Pumpkin pie mix
add a can of water
stir and let simmer until heated..

decorate with a dollop creme fresch or sour cream.. 

that's it!!!! 

How easy is that?? huh???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Did u guys see this... what a great tutorial on socks..

http://www.knitpicks.com/tutorials/Kelleys_Sock_Class__L10071301.html

I found this on another post...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Here is the recipe for the soup... Understand it is not an exact science...
> 
> Do you know "hatch chiles" in a can? or anyother kind of chiles chopped in a can?? they come mild medium and hot...
> Choose your favorite..
> ...


and I thought I was going to be cooking all day! I love it!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

serve it on thanksgiving and you wont need pumpkin pie!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey everyone, we are back, the computer is still acting up so I am putting the last page I have on favorites. Got some yarn...all solid colors. but happy with it. Chat later, I am tired. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Whoo hoo... the bits is back!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, I had to read lots of pages to catch up. This computer business is driving me crazy. At the top of the page it sayd (bookmark) (unwatch) is thatwhat everyone else has? Sorry to aggravate...but trying to figure out If I hit a some key by mistake. Bits.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes thats what I have on mine


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, well, I did not click that. I do not get any e-mails from the resort at all I just get the digest. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

huh interesting.. i get that sometimes.. did u open the last email from the resort? Sometimes they say that if you don't open it then you wont get more notifications from the post...

go back and open the ones that aren't open.. maybe that will help


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

The last one I got was on page 517. I open all of the e-mails But nothing since then. Ah, well. I am tired from this trip. It is always tiring when you are not in your own home. Got alot to do tomorrow. shopping for kids coming on Sat., Have to turn off water to the boat and go and pick all of the tomatoes...going to freeze on Saturday night. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You have a busy schedule.. so go to it.. we all love you and missed you. .but when you are back up and running we will play yet again!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Tracy our library will look at the other libraries and see if they have a copy, if they do, they deliver it to my library where I get an email telling me to pick it up.. does yours do the same??


Yes it does, I surched the entire library cataulogue you can do thet online they don't have it but I found it on the book depository quite cheap;.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

YAY! Bitsey is home!! We missed you Bitsey.

How is Miss Bitsey's paw?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I put my uggs in the washing machine and I am scared out of my mind that they won't come out right.. either too small or not enough.. or not at all...

ugh... so scary.. felting...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think you have to keep checking them so they don't over felt.

I can't felt in my washer as I have a front loader. The door locks. I can't open to check it and stop the process when it is done.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Welcome back Bitsey!
I'm sure your uggs will be fine knitting!Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So far they are even bigger than it was originally


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

they just started.. going to check again


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

now I'm waiting and anxious about the uggs. Geez, i'm not the one who put the effort into them. I can't wait to see them!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Remember a watch pot never boils!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm going to have to go to work now and will have to be in suspense all day til I can get back and see how they are going. bye


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

have a great day at work Tracy. I hope it goes quickly for you.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bits go back to your profileand check to see if your email notification box is still checked or not... You may need to redo that box and save it again


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I just realized another blessing of my "new 2 me" second washer... Now I could try felting...( the broken one is a front loader)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I won't buy a front loader again. I don't like it. I thought I would, but I don't. We've had it for about 3 years now. I'm hoping one of the washers in the apartments craps out, then I will put this one there and get a new top loader for me.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG..I think I have felted Christmas stockings!!! whaa whaa whaa.. I am throwing them in the dryer.. maybe they will get smaller.. I did exactly what it said.. and so far I have felted socks for a basketball player if his size is 13 or higher....

I hope the dryer will do the trick.. 

where is Bonnie when you need her???


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, went to profile and my e-mail notification was not checked for new replys nor for private messages. So may be this work. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Now I need someone to say something to see if it worked. Thanks. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

ok then here it goes

I will NEVER EVER EVER EVER Felt socks again!!!! A bloody waste of time


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

One felted more than the other.. and they are still at least a size 12... anyone have a size 12 shoe??? so I got the bigger wet again.. and now we will see again..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It worked...Lordy have mercy...it worked I am back.....yeah...officially back...Now I can torment everyone with out searching. Except I have kids coming this weekend...then I am good until Thanksgiving...then good again until Christmas..then I am good until Easter. I am so tired of visiting and company...I need some me time..but I should not be so selfish. Bits. Ok, chicks almost dinner. Later my dears.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Try it again Knitting ...did you look up directions on felting? I do not know how to do it...And really and truley...so far no interest. But I got 2 inches done on 2nd sock...I am on my way...Try it again...I bet it works.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

good for you.. I hope you had a lovely time.. NO WAY JOSE WILL I TRY THAT AGAIN!!!

Yes everyone helped me and I looked it up and I followed the pattern to a T... and I am still trying to shrink it down to a normal size...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting I bet it will work...Did you wash in hot water?


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome back Bits...
Knitting, if they dont work out, send them to the troops, im sure one of them will be a size 12!

I bought a new winter coat today, navy blue,

http://www.clothingattesco.com/coats-and-jackets/f+f-collarless-swing-coat/invt/bt122199/&bklist=icat,4,shop,catgwomens,womens-coats-and-jackets

this is the same style, but mine is navy...and the best part was i had already earmarked this as a christmas present, but when we went to the new superstore for a nosey tonite, it was marked for sale at 25% off, which made it £34 instead of £45 

so something has brightened my night


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, nice to hear from you again on the chat.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Itis good to be back and good that my e-mail from the resort is working. Gosh. I am tired. Sometimes I think it is good to go waway, then you realize how much you love being at home. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dissi, I love the coat. So nice and stylish.

Bitsey, yay, your second sock is moving along. Yay you got your computer figured out.

Nina...You have go to show a pic of the uggs. You made me crack up with the christmas stocking comment. That was too funny. 

How many strands did you use? if you used two, maybe one would be better? I'm only guessing.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: 
Just for the record....it's snowing in Westfield, MA
It's mixed with a bit of rain, but it's snowing too. Crap! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, how are you doing? I hope things are good for you and your sister. Bits I am reading Knitting Meditations. It is cute...not as good as the first..but oh, so good.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Get out the Christmas Decorations!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

really like the coat....

sounds like the felting was a learning experience?,,,, photos?

yay! bits is back,,,and she missed us


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm feeling a lot better today. I did a little knitting. Took a nap in the afternoon, but didn't sleep the whole day away like I did yesterday.

Tomorrow I'm going to go to the AC Moore and get Alberta her yarn for her cocoon. So it will be on it's way Alberta!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, if i'm away for a few hrs. i'm always glad to get home too. (i know you were away longer than that). i won't be showing the paper carousel. i messed up bad & thrwe it away. good thing i paid only $6.00 for it. i'm not into papercraft. i don't like glueing things together. i'd rather knit or crochet.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

watching the australia flood on discovry channel....omg!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, I did indeed. It is so difficult to talk about my friends...because they say do they live near you? No, one lives heree, and one lives there...they ar my frfiends on the knitting forum...sometimes you get strange looks.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Maryrose, I am sorry you threw it away. I wander if it could have been salvaged?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I always get strange looks when I talk about the forum and my friends. Mike gets it though. He chuckles sometimes, but he understands, after all, the internet is how we met.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i see you don't like winter. neither do i.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, no. it's in the food garbage.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG SNOW!!! I love the first snow in MASS hate the mixture of rain and snow.. sleet.. cold wet nasty..

They didn't felt the same.. SO I got the bigger one wet and now its turning in the dryer.. hoping it will get smaller..

I need it to fit into the suede bottoms.. 

Don't know what to do...

I wonder if you can sew felted stuff.. Bonnie???? where are you??? Cause I would cut it and sew it and hope for the best... it is going into the suede bottom if I can get it to fit... 

NEVER AGAIN.. I can tell you that.. for sure!!!

Dis the coat is lovely, very military with a feminine edge..

I started the knitting harlot. .what a hoot... I can so relate on so many levels...!!!!! lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i know,,,,my dh gets jealous,,,,he thinks you are all men....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, OSG, maybe we are! LMAO


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

so put the genius on and we will talk about menopause, periods, knitting, etc .. he will see we are women pretty damn quick!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i dont care,,,at least you talk my lingo...knitting!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

we could pretend we are men, we could fart, burp, scratch, and talk about our best friend...the penis!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

alright barb...now you talking that stuff that led me here in the first place...to get away from it! lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

SORRY! My bad.   

LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hey guys...um ladies...????


anyway, on a serious note...we just were informed we lost a member, lazzam....her daughter posted it


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Honestly, I'm not familiar with her. But it is sad news.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina.... you have to keep at it! for mia's hat i had to doit for about an hour. 

I have a front loader. an LG.... i also boiled a pot of water and threw some in every time i stopped the machine. 

Mia's hat is felted and shaped. fore some reason it stretches out first THEN shrinks. you'll have to do it some more. also add some soap. 

sorry about the caps typing with one finger..... lol other hand is occupied with dinner lol

trying to catch up.....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am sorry we have lost Lazzam...what venue was she on?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just a reminder...Project Runway at 9 pm east coast. Not a word will escape from my lips.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

she was australian....i recognized her avater, so know she and i crossed paths in the threads


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

pr....you will all be exiting shortly...then coming back to hash it out...think i will go knit


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I will be back. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i won't be on this anymore either. i don't "fit in".


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha ha.. Tania, at least yours was one piece.. I have to get both socks to come out the same.. I washed them twice with soap in the machine with towels.. and then one came out felted more than the other but still huge.. so then I put them in the dryer.. and one came out ok but still way too long.. the other is just still big.. I left it in the dryer will see what happens soon.. 

Think I might try the cut and sew.. wish bonnie was on to tell me if that is possible... I will wait for her to tell me..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, see in you in bit Bits!

I'm waiting for Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey!!!! You're back!! We sure did miss you!! How is kitty Bitsey?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

where are you going maryrose????


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya Barbara!


Anyone heard from Alberta???


Dissi that coat is so pretty! Just my style too 


OSG... Teach your husband to knit. Maybe he'll get hooked too and chat with the guys on here. 


Hi Tracy! Hope work went well. 


Bonnie! That cat is SO cute! I would so buy one for Mia. She looooves cats  

I ordered something from someone on the forum. A doll  So pretty! Can't wait! Mia is going to love it too cause it's a ballerina.


Hiya Maryrose. I'm not into paper craft too. I think i'm not THAT kind of creative!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

whoa, wait a minute....where is maryrose going??? she can't leave us...we LOVE maryrose...i hope she is just meaning project runway!..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

City, I thought of you today while I was eating my lunch. I had a craving for a loaded baked potato so I made one. As I ate it I thought of our trip to Rhinebeck. 

How is Geegie?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You can cut felted material as long as it is really felted. If you don't see the stitches anymore. You may have to throw it in again after you cut it, to felt the edges. . So make sure you're cutting to just split it and not cut to size you want, cause then it could get smaller. I would keep on with the washer.... instead of the dryer? 

Also you have to throw things in there to aggravate it. Balls, or tops of detergent bottles......... something plastic so it doesn't ruin your machine too.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

SO I can cut it... but have to cut ???? the seam? the kitchner part? how do I cut it then?? I will take pix and you guys can tell me...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey Barb! How are you feeling? 

She's doing great. I just gave her back one of the 5 skein bags she asked me to wind for her. She's going to try to crochet a cardigan with a nice burgundy austrailian wool she bought. I mentioned you to her today she said HI too 


When I mentioned you i was talking about the butterfingers you got me. Today i ate the last one! lol And on the bag...... coincidentally it says Bar Barra LOL But at first glance i thought it said Barbara! I was like OMG It had her name on the bag! How in the world??? lol then i remembered... Barra is Bar in spanish ;D teehehehehe


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

The felted material becomes a fabric then..... But Nina, I would ONLY use it as a Very last resort. If I were you, I'd keep trying with the washer... if you don't want to keep powering the machine, maybe fill up the sink with boiling hot water put some cleaning gloves on and aggravate it with a cooking spoon or something. Shake it around.... Small layer of water bc you dont' want it to splash on you.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

you are way too cute. 
Please tell her I asked about her. She's suppose to send me some pics of her jewelry. I think she should make stitch markers! I love collecting them.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, i won't be on this anymore either. i don't "fit in".


Maryrose!! What in the world do you mean??? How do you not fit in???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok will try again...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Heard on my news tonight that it is only beginning. It is supposed to get very bad there and New York. Looks like the weather people may be right. BAD winter. BA I found the Bernat yarn so you don't have to send it to me. But if you have already bought it, send it on. I hope this finds you feeling much better.
Alberta



Barbara Ann said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> Just for the record....it's snowing in Westfield, MA
> It's mixed with a bit of rain, but it's snowing too. Crap! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

where did Maryrose post that?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara, we were in Michael's today.... I buys some of the jewelry stuff to use as stitch markers. They just look better LOL 

I forgot to mention to her the stitch markers... She was going to make me some candy cane earrings  

I'll let her know to send you some pics and will forward your hello


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Maryrose, don't do that. Of course you fit in. Why would you say anything like that. Even I feel welcome and I am a very old lady. Here online we are all equal. PLEASE don't leave us. We would have a hole in our hearts if you were not here.



maryrose said:


> hi ladies, i won't be on this anymore either. i don't "fit in".


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I found Maryrose's post. Do you think she's leaving the Resort? I hope not. I don't understand how anyone could not fit in here. We are all so different and that is what is so awesome about us.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

On page 546



Barbara Ann said:


> where did Maryrose post that?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

so so sad.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't want to lose a friend. That's how it feels.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, PM her I did and I told her she would be gratly missed.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok I left them in the hot water after cleaning out my kitchen sink and filling it with soapy boiling water.. and I stirred with a wooden spoon..

Bubble, bubble, toil and trouble....

I feel like a witch!!!!


IS there a point where it can't get any smaller???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Aren't we like Hotel California???

You can check out but you can never leave???????


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina, you have to aggravate them not stir them! like splish splash them around. That's what makes it felt..... the wool gets mad and hangs tight to the other woolies


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You have to realize that my feet are about 5 or 6 inches from the top of the toes... 

going back to stirring my socks..

Tell anyone else that I am stirring my socks and the straight jacket people will be right over!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I did PM her. But i'm not showing her online. she's in my buddy list.

Yes, we are Hotel California. Exactly!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

They look cool to me Nina!! What's wrong? Aren't your daughter's feet bigger than yours? She could wear them with socks. 


HEY! you could thrum them... Make them sooooo fluffy inside!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can still see the stitches! They are not done felting!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

It sounded that way. I PM'd her and posted on here. It sounded so final. I asked her to really think it over. We are sort of a family here.



Barbara Ann said:


> I found Maryrose's post. Do you think she's leaving the Resort? I hope not. I don't understand how anyone could not fit in here. We are all so different and that is what is so awesome about us.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You're right! I had to make the picture bigger!! Nina keep felting lady!!! Put those back in the machine. I know you're axious. But it has to blend SOO much more


Barb, I guess that's why that lady was charging $260 for a felted kids hat!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I took the pix before I dumped them back in the sink with way hotter water than the machine... I just rinsed them.. If they aren't good when they are dry I will throw them back in the machine tomorrow with laundry..

Does that sound like a plan???


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Throw some things in the machine with the socks!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

They say jeans help in the wash........


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't see stitches anymore... and they are soaked.. so we will see.. I will get bigger suede bottoms and hope for the best...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you all for hanging in there with me, during this stressful moment in my life!!! lol...

And why would maryrose say that ? and not come back on to explain???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know. I'm confused about Maryrose. 

I think I will put ankle bracelets on the rest of you. No more escapees. My heart breaks too easily.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Believe me kiddo, I aint gonna anywhere... and if I do, you all come along!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

pm'd her....hoping it was just a misunderstanding...feel like i lost a family member....you all keep me going many a day...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> They say jeans help in the wash........


Sweetie, haven't put on a pair of jeans in about a year.. it's so freakin hot who would ever put on jeans in the heat.. but today was great... 82 ... it rain crazy last night.. which always cools us down for a while...

so Maryrose has gone AWOL???? hum....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OSG, that is how we all feel. I don't know what I would have done without all of you these past few months. The ups and downs with my sister, my daughter, me, you ladies keep me sane. And when I'm insane, you are with me! I need and love everyone of you!

Ok, I'm getting mushy. sorry.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina! I'll send you my jeans! I need to do laundry anyway! LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> OSG, that is how we all feel. I don't know what I would have done without all of you these past few months. The ups and downs with my sister, my daughter, me, you ladies keep me sane. And when I'm insane, you are with me! I need and love everyone of you!
> 
> Ok, I'm getting mushy. sorry.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
that's the best families...the misfits that choose each other :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Rinse a pair of sneakers or skippies something... then throw them in? Waddya say?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Nina! I'll send you my jeans! I need to do laundry anyway! LOL


i have PLENTY to send....do you mind pig parlour smell?...(they washed pens this evening)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's not that I don't have jeans.. just havent worn them in forever...

Maryrose isn't on right now anyway.. so PMs arent gonna help..

Hopefully, she wasn't talking about us, and she will come back with an explanation... If not we can all hop in the car and go to PA and stalk her!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I PMd her too. I hope she's not gone for good! =<

I don't understand. How does she not fit in?? We have a little bit of everything here.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just checked. Maryrose is online. I hope she comes back. 

Nina, wash the clean jeans with the socks.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

^^^^^ What she said!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i thought this was a knitting forum, i don't think anyone should get naughty with their comments.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ok, so i am watching the finale of project runway....watching with no idea about the designers or whats gone on this season...i have no idea who is going to win...each collection has its own merits....

i can see why you ladies buzz about it so much...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

like the funny vest guys collection best..Victor?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

What comments Maryrose?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, i thought this was a knitting forum, i don't think anyone should get naughty with their comments.


Maryrose, I'm sure I'm the one whose tongue got out in the pig pen. I am so so sorry. Please don't leave because of anything I said. I know I joke around, but I certainly do not intend to offend anyone. Not anyone. Please accept my apology and i will be certain to keep my tongue in a more appropriate place. Please forgive me.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

sorry if we offended maryrose...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maryrose...you are the dickens. You are not allowed to leave. You are like one of my kids....stay here at the forum. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

again, I'm so so sorry.

I'm going to bed. I've gotten into enough trouble for tonight.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh I thought someone was being rude to Maryrose. I did read some rudeness on another thread towards someone else.... 

But in this thread I have never seen anyone being rude to one another.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara what do you mean???? and why are you going to bed so early?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

okay. there are other ladies who read this chat. they might get offended. they don't know about the joking around. i laugh at clean stuff.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> > hi, i thought this was a knitting forum, i don't think anyone should get naughty with their comments.
> ...


I ditto that.. .and I guess, I started it all by commenting on OSG's husbands feelings....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

winner announced....i think i just heard sewbiz screaming, lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Wait.......... I can't find that anything offensive was written. I may be much more liberal. We've talked about a lot more. And I'm sure we've all done and seen something of those things mentioned. 

I'm sorry Maryrose that you were offended. 

I am sure they meant it in light fun.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

by the way...that other scream heard round the world was me...getting my finger stuck in my cricut as i was loading paper and trying to kp at the same time....


OUCH!!!

(trying to make a last minute thank you card for my son to give his secret cheerleader )

i may have to learn to knit opposite of my normal way!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Wait why would sewbiz be screaming? 

I'm so lost all of a sudden. MAybe cause it's half past my bedtime. Grrrrr!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i think it is okay city...we apologized, she accepted...

we all respect each other here, and agree we will disagree at times...but we choose to keep each other in our big family of knitting misfit chicks with sticks


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OUCH OSG those paper cuts are the worst! 

why does he have a secret cheerleader?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Wait why would sewbiz be screaming?
> 
> I'm so lost all of a sudden. MAybe cause it's half past my bedtime. Grrrrr!


Project Runway's winner...

ANd it better be Viktor.... cause if it's JOSH or Anya she is screaming for another reason..


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Wait why would sewbiz be screaming?
> 
> I'm so lost all of a sudden. MAybe cause it's half past my bedtime. Grrrrr!


winner anounced in project runway...you know she was watching....lets wait to see if it was happy scream or frustrated scream, lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Ok, I know....And I am not telling. But I am heading to my chair and then to bed my chicks. See you all in the am....after a long nights sleep. Bitsey

PS Bitsey is fine...her nose is bent out of shape because she was left...she is a female after all. But Now I think lover boy..Hubby...is now back in her graces..Goodnight dear friends.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It was not Josh..and that is aLL iI am saying


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> OUCH OSG those paper cuts are the worst!
> 
> why does he have a secret cheerleader?


paper cut! i wish!...i rolled it up in the machine...all i could compare it to is sewing it in a sewing machine....ugh....very sore already


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Wait why would sewbiz be screaming?
> ...


Oooh! Ok.  Keeping fingers crossed it is who they liked!

Nina still has to watch i think....... then they can all scream together.

I'm eager to find out if Sewbiz, Nina, and Bitsey all agree


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and a secret cheerleader is like a secret pal...she provided him with a "happy" which included a sports drink, candy, and some other thing..like a cup, water bottle, keychain etc...every game day...at the last pep rally, the secret cheerleader is revealed and the player gives her a thank you gift...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You guys are so cute. I finally found X-Factor. But I think Project runway is on cable, of which I am not a member I never watched X=Factor cause I thought it was some way out kids program. Oh, what am I missing?



knittingneedles said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Wait why would sewbiz be screaming?
> ...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> and a secret cheerleader is like a secret pal...she provided him with a "happy" which included a sports drink, candy, and some other thing..like a cup, water bottle, keychain etc...every game day...at the last pep rally, the secret cheerleader is revealed and the player gives her a thank you gift...


Awww! How cute! what a nice idea 

Is he enjoying the gifting or does he feel obligated? My son doesn't like giving gifts now. He used to be excited to give out V-Day cards and gifts.... I wonder what happened? lol Boys.........


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

SO I read the spoilers and know who won.. I just wish that person would know how to sew.. and Viktor should have won hands down.. from day one... Haven't seen the fashion yet.. but that will come.. I am sure Anya's was all flowy and silky.. and josh was all out of wack.. and kimberly had no cohesion and viktor was forgotten... even though he is a master..

Oh well.. whatever.. don't think I will watch it next season.. seems like its rigged!! .


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

city.....oh my son....he figured up the number of games, about how much she spent in total, and told me to drive an hour to Madison (suburb of Jackson) and buy a gift certificate to her favorite restarant (for two) and a gift certificate for movie tickets for 2....

so does that answer your question, lol....

...and she is taken, so he doesnt have a plan in the works, lol....i think he really enjoyed what she gave him, and wants to be sure she likes hers


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

but who knows...he is a teenage boy...maybe he does have a plan????


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Way cool Alberta! Did you like the show? They did have a few weird performances on Tuesday's episode, but for the most part it was cool.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds like you brought up a winner OSG... trained him well!!!

And even if he has a plan... it doesn't mean it would work, so what he did is way sweet, no matter...

She might feel obligated to take him.. they are all in HS.. so all's fair... right??


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

he would agree


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh he's extra sweet OSG!! what a charmer 

I hope she likes it! 

Maybe he does it for extra spirit during the games? 

does he like her?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

idk...she is a very pretty older girl, who just has the sweetest, funniest personality....i don't think anyone can really be immune to her...

but he likes her boyfriend too...so i think he really just wants to make sure to thank her by giving her a nice gift.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

omg its an hr+ past my bedtime! sand man is calling!

this morning i got up late at 6.19... got us ready and out the door in 35 mins... got stuck in traffic on the bx river, dropped off mia, picked up my friend, got stuck in Bruckner traffic, paid RFK toll to save 30 mins... got stck in a liitle FDR traffic, paid for parking where they ding my car.....and clocked in just before 8! Phew!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

NYC......... gotta love it or leave it huh!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

thats nice of your son. soooo sweet! 


back to 3 finger typing.... have mia in the other hand. she weighs as much as lead! lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

nite city...maybe tomorrow will be better...


i tried to stay up to chat with trasara....really wanted to chat with her after seeing the documentary tonite on the australian floods..

oh well...ballgame tomorrow nite,,so maybe saturday

nite all


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

nite nite for me too everyone! hugs and more hugs and kisses!!


GO OSG's SON!!! Good luck! 



Im glad we are still in one piece  

Sweet dreams dear fellow resorters/knitters/friends/sisters and mommas!!!

MMMMMUUUUUAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Looks like I have arrived to put out the lights again....
These last 10 pages have been a rollercoaster...... I hope you got your Uggs felted in the end knitting , I am soooooo glad to see we didn't lose you Maryrose every link is important to keep this chain together.. I pop on line first thing every morning and as soon as I get in from work in the hope of chatting with you all, I love the weekend because I can get on at the same time as you all.
OSG pm me any time..
Glad to hear you are on the mend!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Trac... well the uggs are felted but still big.. don't know what to do with the size of the foot.. gonna try to get a larger suede bottom for it.. and hopefully it will be small enough for her foot.. doesn't look like.. but we can hope..

Everyone seems to be on the mend, unless Sewbiz's sinuses are still acting up..

How was your day with the wee ones??? what was lunch??? or would you prefer not to speak of it...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Today was Sandwiches! It has been a full on week being Children's week lots of activities each day, today I also had a food delivery 12 crates, they arrived in the middle of making Sandwiches for 60 plus fruit platters also I had a new dishwasher installed that I was trying to work out. I am so glad it is friday.....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Luckily one of the trainees came in and offered to help do the fruit and one of the parents supplied enough birthday cake for the entire centre for Afternoon tea or I would still be there...No Sewbiz today?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> Welcome back Bits...
> Knitting, if they dont work out, send them to the troops, im sure one of them will be a size 12!
> 
> I bought a new winter coat today, navy blue,
> ...


LOVE that coat, Dissi! Beautiful...

Knitting, sometimes it takes three times through the wash to felt my clogs. You want to keep going until you can't see any stitch definition at all. You can stop before then if they are getting too small, but if they aren't, wash again!

Welcome back, Bitsey! We dont' like it when you are gone... :?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm about 10 pages behind and still reading...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I agree Dissi that coat is great , very smart.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> so put the genius on and we will talk about menopause, periods, knitting, etc .. he will see we are women pretty damn quick!!


Don't forget... their favorite subject (not!)... CHILDBIRTH.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> You have to realize that my feet are about 5 or 6 inches from the top of the toes...
> 
> going back to stirring my socks..
> 
> Tell anyone else that I am stirring my socks and the straight jacket people will be right over!!!


Those look like perfect boot size~! You did it! Only next time... no dryer. It's how you got that crease in the one... You can't control the shape if you put them in the dryer, you just get what you get, incl. creases. Next time, just keep washing over and over till they are small enough, then WEAR THEM DAMP for about 15-30 minutes. Then take them off and set them somewhere to air dry. It takes about a day here, but in AZ, 15 minutes, LOL.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> They look cool to me Nina!! What's wrong? Aren't your daughter's feet bigger than yours? She could wear them with socks.
> 
> HEY! you could thrum them... Make them sooooo fluffy inside!!


Um... too late once they are felted. That would feel nice tho. But the thrums would felt to the insides of the boots so I don't know how you would achieve that...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> OSG, that is how we all feel. I don't know what I would have done without all of you these past few months. The ups and downs with my sister, my daughter, me, you ladies keep me sane. And when I'm insane, you are with me! I need and love everyone of you!
> 
> Ok, I'm getting mushy. sorry.


I love you too, Barb...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, i thought this was a knitting forum, i don't think anyone should get naughty with their comments.


Hi Maryrose,

Sorry you got offended...  Sometimes you just have to skip over some things. Don't throw the baby out with the bathwater, tho! You are part of our family here.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome back Sewbiz.. we missed you.. or should I say ...I missed. YOU

So I washed them 3 times.. the last time in a sink of boiling water.. way hotter than the washing machine..

Can I do it again tomorrow? so that they will still shrink???

Do they continue to shrink no matter what or is there a point of no return and they just wont shrink anymore???

Sandwiches sound good to me.. and fruit.. in USA kids are lucky if they get any fruit and definitely no fruit platters...

Jamie Oliver is trying to change all that and came upon a brick wall...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> winner announced....i think i just heard sewbiz screaming, lol


I picked that winner from about halfway through the season, thankyouverymuch! I was ready to storm the bastille if the "other" contestant won! That would have been another Gretchen moment. They wouldn't DARE...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Wait.......... I can't find that anything offensive was written. I may be much more liberal. We've talked about a lot more. And I'm sure we've all done and seen something of those things mentioned.
> 
> I'm sorry Maryrose that you were offended.
> 
> I am sure they meant it in light fun.


Hey... Barb was exactly right. That IS what men are like... And if anyone else is reading along, they probably agree.

We do tons of joking around here. Anyone reading us for very long will know that. Not to worry! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Wait why would sewbiz be screaming?
> ...


Nope. I picked the winner a long time ago. You weren't paying attention.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Wait why would sewbiz be screaming?
> ...


Actually I laughed. And was mucho relieved!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Wait why would sewbiz be screaming?
> ...


You met me... aren't I rather downbeat? Not a screamer...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> and a secret cheerleader is like a secret pal...she provided him with a "happy" which included a sports drink, candy, and some other thing..like a cup, water bottle, keychain etc...every game day...at the last pep rally, the secret cheerleader is revealed and the player gives her a thank you gift...


Oh... I've never heard of such. Well, that's sweet!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I know it's anya.. I read the spoilers... couldn't wait until they torrented it... 

But still have to see the clothes... 

Gretchen was ridiculous... 

I think it's rigged!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Knitting, When I watched Jamies food revolution what he was trying to do is what we do all fresh made just before eating all meets the dietary guidelines the kids love fruit they eat heaps of it they are not to bad with vege and salad even my babies get a bit of salad to try along side their mashed vege.I must admit his original show in the UK horrified me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> omg its an hr+ past my bedtime! sand man is calling!
> 
> this morning i got up late at 6.19... got us ready and out the door in 35 mins... got stuck in traffic on the bx river, dropped off mia, picked up my friend, got stuck in Bruckner traffic, paid RFK toll to save 30 mins... got stck in a liitle FDR traffic, paid for parking where they ding my car.....and clocked in just before 8! Phew!


THE RAT RACE... and here I am, way out in the sticks!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Welcome back Sewbiz.. we missed you.. or should I say ...I missed. YOU
> 
> So I washed them 3 times.. the last time in a sink of boiling water.. way hotter than the washing machine..
> 
> ...


They will just start shrinking less and less. Is the stitch definition gone? Can't see any individual sts? If so, they are about done. Do they fit into the soles yet? If they are a bit loose on the feet that just leaves room for socks.

Can't wait to see them all done and stitched into the soles. If they happen to felt too small, just shape them while they are damp by pulling the heck out of them.

Hello Trasara!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I remember those days in NYC when it would take 3 hours to go 20 blocks... and if the pres came to town.. you might as well just walk home..

I decided to move out when the parking attendant swore he didn't swipe my car when he did it in front of me.. I said that's it.. enough of this.. I am going to turn into one of these absolutely rude people, I got to get out of here and I did.. never to return!!!

It's fantastic that you can feed the kids like that.. In USA it's all about the starch.. ketchup is considered a vegetable. And then they want to know why the kids are overweight!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi SEwbiz, It took me ages to catch up as well. I'm looking forward to tomorrow when I can join everyone while still awake.I will set my alarm for early.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I know it's anya.. I read the spoilers... couldn't wait until they torrented it...
> 
> But still have to see the clothes...
> 
> ...


I know you didn't want Anya. When you watch the episode you will see they had time and money and Mood to make changes, and they all changed their collections-- alot! Anya pulled her usual rabbit out of a hat, and Victor made some not so good decisions. It was a weird twist, giving them that last minute chance to change things when the collections were supposed to be done. I think the judges just wanted to get the contestants to make changes that they wanted to see. To me, that's too much meddling with the outcome. They all had nice collections but I thought it was between Anya and Viktor, with Viktor having the more intricate and work-intensive pieces. Anya's were easy. But beautiful.

I am glad for her because she really shamed her family and her country with that internet sex scandal she was involved in. Those things mean so much more over there than they do here. She was able to redeem herself and honor her country. A good thing. Good for her!

All of them presented good collections (tho I hate Josh's but the judges didn't!). They all grew and all were winners! Just thank God that Josh didn't win. We would seen a human head explode on National television... *POP*


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

LOL!!!

I know that Anya had great taste and I guess that works out well even if you don't know how to sew correctly.. and you are right, I believe the judges meddle too much and to me fashion is a matter of taste and who the designer is... I can spot DKNY and Ralph Lauren and Calvin Klein a mile away and know it's theres.. Its personal taste and to over meddle destroys your individuality. And what's the point of that?

I had no idea about the sex scandal... where did that come from, I must have missed something.. shucks!!!

Could you imagine what would have happened if Josh did win??? OMG how fun that would have been.. it would have made great TV!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

After reading your comments I am looking forward to seeing this season of project runway when it is aired here.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK everyone, 3rd times the charm.. I just dumped the socks in with 3 pairs of jeans.. and my chef coat.. It could use a shrinking too!!! so hopefully this will work.. 

Did you see those fabulous felted boots that woman finished today with the fun fur edge... Why can't I make boots that look like that???

I hope this works.. otherwise.. no idea what to do !!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hi SEwbiz, It took me ages to catch up as well. I'm looking forward to tomorrow when I can join everyone while still awake.I will set my alarm for early.


That sounds good. I need to get to bed. I hate to lie down tho, because my sinus pressure starts to build and I'll wake up at about 3am with a splitting headache. May have to try sleeping upright tonight. Lots of pillows!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thats ok you can come chat with me...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> I know that Anya had great taste and I guess that works out well even if you don't know how to sew correctly.. and you are right, I believe the judges meddle too much and to me fashion is a matter of taste and who the designer is... I can spot DKNY and Ralph Lauren and Calvin Klein a mile away and know it's theres.. Its personal taste and to over meddle destroys your individuality. And what's the point of that?
> 
> ...


Ugh. He was already so FULL OF HIMSELF I don't think I could stand it if he won. So now if he's lucky he may get a job working for someone with a name, and if not, more bartending. He does not have the money to start his own collection. Plus it takes a ton of business know-how and connections. The designer I knit and sew for in NJ knows a lot of PR contestants, went to school with a lot of them at F.I.T.... and she tells me the show did nothing for their careers. They are back waitressing. Sad, huh?

And... the cat I knit is not commissioned. I'm just making it for the future grandchild collection. I found the green cat eyes today, and have the face done now. When I get it dressed I'll take another photo. These Fuzzy Mitten patterns are so cute! The designer is Barbara Prime.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good idea about the pillows... probably will help with post nasal drip if you have that too.. I hate that!!!
Would a humidifier help at all???


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> After reading your comments I am looking forward to seeing this season of project runway when it is aired here.


Shoot, we ruined it for you!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Thats ok you can come chat with me...


If I get up in a few hrs I will come see if you are on!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I went to FIT with Donna Karan and if I knew what she would become, I would have never stopped and gotten married.. I would have stuck to her like glue... but 20/20 is hindsight.. is that the expression???

She was in a class over... not mine.. oh well.. life gives you lemons we are suppose to make lemonade.. I just put the lemons down the garbage disposal... 

On Hell's Kitchen it's the same story.. the winners in the end get nothing.. maybe a job.. but that's it.. they never get to run the restaurant that Ramsey promises them...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Good idea about the pillows... probably will help with post nasal drip if you have that too.. I hate that!!!
> Would a humidifier help at all???


Don't have one, my dear... post nasal drip, yes. I hate it too. I'm taking my Advil Cold and Sinus round the clock. That stuff works like magic for me. We (me and the doctor) decided to hold off on antibiotics unless this lingers on for too long. I'll just take the AC&S and hope that helps me get rid of it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

But it's a virus not an infection??? which one?? cause you know infections need antibiotics and viruses don't.. Just hope it goes away no matter what it is..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> But it's a virus not an infection??? which one?? cause you know infections need antibiotics and viruses don't.. Just hope it goes away no matter what it is..


It's probably not an infection this early on. Just an annoying sinus thingy. I don't feel sick aside from the horrible sinus headache. But the Advil Cold and Sinus makes that go away... for a while. I have the Cipro but I'm not going to take it unless this condition lingers on a week or so.

I did this same thing last year when the weather changed!

Okay, going to be now, for realsies... Goodnight Nina and Tracy!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I am going over to a friends for dinner as it is her birthday, she had major surgery 6 weeks ago so a bunch of us are picking up take away and of course I am madly decorating cu7pcakes 5 min before I have to leave so I will say bye for now and will pop back on in a few hours and see if anyone is up yet!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

good morning it is 12.12am here and I am just having a cup of tea before going to bed.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning Trasara!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> good morning it is 12.12am here and I am just having a cup of tea before going to bed.


Sorry I missed you! I hope your dinner was fun with your friends...

Obviously I slept fairly well, as I didn't get back on during the night! I had my head up on two pillows which was kind of uncomfortable for my neck, but my sinuses liked it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Where is everyone today? Out shopping for a snow storm? Hope Bitsey checks in, and Alberta has been pretty quiet... Are you all expecting snow?

Today I MUST get my commissioned knitting done (a couple of small pieces...)and ready to mail. Also going to talk to someone about another part-time job. I am praying this works out and the pay isn't just chickenfeed.

Yesterday, (while I was AWOL), I visited a great quilt shop about an hour away. Right by the door they had these grab bags of fabrics for $10. I bought one because all the fabrics in the bag looked so good together. I expected them to be odd shaped scraps. When I got the fabric out, it's all nice big rectangles! These must have been manufacturer samples that were sent to this store... I am so thrilled! 
Ooooh, and the quilts they had on display... to DIE for! I wish I lived closer and could work there!

I finished my kitty's face last night. I just need to knit it some clothes.

Will check back later and see if anybody shows up!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, getting ready to put on my face and do my hair...shopping today for children coming tomorrow. Maybe some knitting later. I have a recipe for a sausage biscuit to put out on the board later...yummy...because you can fix them, cook them, cool, freeze and only bring out how many you need and nuke. Easy. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello Bonnie, I am here. Just sort of hanging around. Your cat is adorable. Will it be a boy kitty or a girl kitty? Were you happy with the project runway finale? I wish I could find a shop with bags like that. I sent for some MODA strips one time. They were selvedge edges and it would have taken me a very long timr to trim them. I was disappointed. Fabric was maybe from a whole line. AND I ordered 2 of them. UGH!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh yes, Bitsey. When you have time.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Just pondering..... Has everyone heard if their swap angel packages have arrived. I had gotten a few responses and have passed them on. I don't know why it matters, just tying up loose ends I guess.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta...one of my swaps quessed it was me, the other did not quess but she received it. All is ok on my part....relax.....youv'e got knitting for Christmas to do and I have some sewing to do. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You're right Bits. And sewing. 2 wall hangings to get finished. And another cocoon for a baby due in Jan. I also am making a nursing cover that I wish I had had in the day. It buttons around the neck with a buttoned on strap. Easy, just have to get started. Did you get your bag done?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hola mis amadas! That means hello my loves 


Bonnie GOOD LUCK!!!! and what a great find!  

Alberta you did such a wonderful job putting together the swap angel packages. I haven't heard anything. If someone hasn't gotten one I'm sure they'd send you a message. 

Morning Bitsey! I don't think i've ever had sausage biscuits. I'm interested! 


I'm sooooo happy it's Friday!! WOOHOO!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Tania...no Alberta, I was away for three days, and now kids coming so I will work on it on Monday. Boy, People around here talk about their kids never coming to see them...Lord have mercy I am lucky mine haven't moved in....Maybe it is too nice for them...I cook, do their laundry before they go home and pack up a meal so they do not have to cook when they get home...mmmmm Maybe no laundry. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Can you adopt me Bitsey!?? LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Just kidding. Mom fights with me but she does it too. She sends me packing with a bunch of goodies all the time


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I think it's stress that drives her crazy.... she worries so much about everyone's problems. In addition my dad's condition is worstening and he doesn't want to take it seriously anymore. So she freaks out from time to time....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, Ur mom is like that cause she also worries about you.. being a single mom isn't easy and I bet she wishes you would find someone to "take care" of you... That's just how moms are!! 

Men are like that for some reason.. I guess it's how they grow up.. they have to be strong so nothing can happen to them.. then they get sick and still fight it, thinking if I don't think about it, it will go away...

But it's all from a good place, your mom..just remember that..

Daughters always seem to have a hard time with their moms.. Mine too, and I have no idea why... 

Bon, so now you can make another quilt out of the new pieces you got.. . 

Bits, you sound like the perfect Jewish mom.. so your kids have the best of all worlds... even laundry??? 

OK got tons of emails.. later dudes!!!

OH the boots.. they still are long but now they are narrow... lol... well I will finish them anyway and see what happens...too late now to do anything about it...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Hello Bonnie, I am here. Just sort of hanging around. Your cat is adorable. Will it be a boy kitty or a girl kitty? Were you happy with the project runway finale? I wish I could find a shop with bags like that. I sent for some MODA strips one time. They were selvedge edges and it would have taken me a very long timr to trim them. I was disappointed. Fabric was maybe from a whole line. AND I ordered 2 of them. UGH!!


Really? What lines were they? I got one that was the Bliss line, and once you trim off the selvedges they are the same width as the jellyrolls. I made this quilt with mine, by adding white strips that I cut from whole fabric:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Hello Bonnie, I am here. Just sort of hanging around. Your cat is adorable. Will it be a boy kitty or a girl kitty? Were you happy with the project runway finale?


I was happy with the winner, although if Viktor hadn't changed his line to so much sheer stuff, I'm sure he would have beat her. His clothes were a lot more complicated, technically.

I think I'm going to knit a dress for the kitty, so she'll be a girl.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

That is what I will do then. Thanks. So my friends I uploaded my cocoon picture, but could only upload to Main. Couldn't figure how to put it here. Any help would be appreciated. But here is where you can see it.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-38854-1.html#634328


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey Tania...no Alberta, I was away for three days, and now kids coming so I will work on it on Monday. Boy, People around here talk about their kids never coming to see them...Lord have mercy I am lucky mine haven't moved in....Maybe it is too nice for them...I cook, do their laundry before they go home and pack up a meal so they do not have to cook when they get home...mmmmm Maybe no laundry. Bits


Adopt me too... Who wouldn't come often with that kind of treatment? :-D My son in Memphis texted me the other night and said, "I miss you mom..." I told him to come home, he's only 3.5 hours away! He has school and two jobs tho, so not likely... we will see him at Thanksgiving.

Looking forward to the sausage bisquit recipe. And I'm going to have to try the pumpkin soup. It's sneaky how easy that one is!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OH the boots.. they still are long but now they are narrow... lol... well I will finish them anyway and see what happens...too late now to do anything about it...


Wet them and stick your feet in them! Wear them damp to stretch them widthwise, if you have already pulled all you can by hand. They will widen...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Alberta there are loads of cool ways to do strip piecing. The Bento Box design I like is done with strips, again alternated with white or other solids, usually.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

And i do windows and dishes and my own laundry!!  LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie I don't know how you do it. Your etsy store, knit, answer our queries here, work for a designer, write and develop patterns. I get tired just typing it here. But you are young. That helps. I hope to finish the projects I have in the works. If you can tell me how to get a photo on here I have a BOM I would upload to share here.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta, to upload a pix from your computer to this particular thread or any other for that matter..

Click on reply from any of the posts.. any of them..

then you will see boxes to upload your pix to this particular thread... 

try it.. you'll see..


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i'm not looking forward to winter. it's supposed to snow tomorrow. i'm working my 2nd sock, i'm on the cuff still but a few more rnds i'll be on the heel flap. i'll be careful this time. i hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Bonnie I don't know how you do it. Your etsy store, knit, answer our queries here, work for a designer, write and develop patterns. I get tired just typing it here. But you are young. That helps. I hope to finish the projects I have in the works. If you can tell me how to get a photo on here I have a BOM I would upload to share here.


I don't do that much of any one thing... except maybe knit. LOL, thanks Alberta, I feel like I get NOTHING done, just chase my tail...

To post a photo, click on reply or quote reply. You have to use one of the reply buttons to get to the screen that has fields for picture attachments. When you see those boxes, click on "browse" and find where your picture is on your computer. I put mine on my desktop to make it easy to find. Then double click (or single-- I forget!) on the photo file, and you will see part of it appear in the small white field just to the left of the browse button. That means it's there, ready to upload. You can post a description in the longer white field on the left, or leave that blank if you want.

Then, to upload, hit "send". And wait...

DO NOT hit "preview" or only your text will preview and your pic will strip off. You will have to get it again (with "browse" ) before you can upload it.

That should work!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnies, I love that quilt.. but then again, I love quilts.. never made one.. way too much sewing for me...UGH ... told you my horror stories about sewing didn't I??

But they are beautiful... 

I am a sneaky witch... Kal and I were at the arts festival in Fountain Hills (Not far) and this woman was selling her handmade quilts.. I love love love dbl wedding rings.. which she had in lovely colors.. It was just the time of year that my son and DIL were getting ready to get married, so I purchased it for them.. Had it shipped.. and my son totally rejected it and sent it back.. (he is very modern and his house is very contemporary). And now I have it on the bed in the Guest room. Everytime I go in there my heart skips a beat!!!!! Whoo hoo!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, i'm not looking forward to winter. it's supposed to snow tomorrow. i'm working my 2nd sock, i'm on the cuff still but a few more rnds i'll be on the heel flap. i'll be careful this time. i hope you all have a nice day.


Hi Maryrose, glad you got your sock back on track.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > OH the boots.. they still are long but now they are narrow... lol... well I will finish them anyway and see what happens...too late now to do anything about it...
> ...


The trouble is I have very narrow feet.. so what I did was wetted the inside of the boot, stuffed it with one of my water shoes (it's wider than my feet) and then a bunch of towels...

Hopefully that will work..

Gonna do the trim now... wish me luck


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks KN. Trying. I know it is posted somewhere else. Admin will probably move it.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

KN did you see these?
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-38736-1.html


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Ladies. Had a busy morning. Home now and gonna just chill.

Alberta, your yarn is on it's way. I put it in the mail at the post office just a bit ago. I got 3 skeins of the "Boo Berry". That's what AC Moore had.

Nina, the hats and some squares are on the way also. The squares may be a little too big, but I have a ton of them I can send you if you want them!!! I never did anything with them and totally forgot I had them downstairs.

yay, Maryrose, soon you will have finished a pair of socks. Are these your first socks? I love knitting socks.

Alberta, your cocoon is so nice. I will post a pic of mine soon. I'm binding off, then need to do an icord for the draw string. (Nina's idea)

Bonnie, you have so much on your plate. I hope you enjoy all that sewing and knitting for someone else. I do little for myself I have to admit.

City, Hola Amiga! Ok, not gonna try the spanish again LOL

Bitsy, I'm looking for that sausage roll recipe. I would love a good southern sausage gravy recipe if anyone has one. I love that stuff. How about some good grits. Another southern food I love. Send them my way if you have any.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann, Thanks so much. Can't wait to get it. In the meantime I will pick up my socks again for a bit. Aren't we lucky we have multiple projects going. We can't get bored. Did you go back to work, or just feeling a little better?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

feeling a lot better! Just in time for the weekend. 
I'm still taking my meds, another 2 weeks of those pills. But i feel a lot better. I get a wee bit tired in the afternoon, but that is ok. Not too bad. I will go back to work on Monday. After being out all week, I'm sure my desk is a nightmare!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knitgalore, you did nice job on that. looks nice. barbara ann, these are my 2nd pr. the 1st pr. was using 4 dpns, the 2nd 5 dpns, which is way better, thanks to sewbiz for teaching us.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I find the 5 dpns easier too. That's what I use.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG.... I just found something that's disturbing to me. Again, to me..... I guess maybe i'm not so much of a realistic doll fan... but i came across a maker who replicates babies to help people with a loss of a baby....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bonnies, I love that quilt.. but then again, I love quilts.. never made one.. way too much sewing for me...UGH ... told you my horror stories about sewing didn't I??
> 
> But they are beautiful...
> 
> I am a sneaky witch... Kal and I were at the arts festival in Fountain Hills (Not far) and this woman was selling her handmade quilts.. I love love love dbl wedding rings.. which she had in lovely colors.. It was just the time of year that my son and DIL were getting ready to get married, so I purchased it for them.. Had it shipped.. and my son totally rejected it and sent it back.. (he is very modern and his house is very contemporary). And now I have it on the bed in the Guest room. Everytime I go in there my heart skips a beat!!!!! Whoo hoo!!!


You couldn't have planned that better!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Here is my baby cocoon and hat. My first. All done!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Aww so pretty. My goodness Barbara you knit fast girl! I"m gonna pick up some of that yarn too. I like the pattern it makes.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> OMG.... I just found something that's disturbing to me. Again, to me..... I guess maybe i'm not so much of a realistic doll fan... but i came across a maker who replicates babies to help people with a loss of a baby....


That sounds completely dysfunctional.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Here is my baby cocoon and hat. My first. All done!


That is so pretty! I love the floral pattern the yarn makes. These are like little sleeping bags.

When my kids were in cribs they had to wear those blanket sleepers. Otherwise they would kick the covers off and freeze. The sleepers worked great. I miss when they were small and running around in those things, SO MUCH. I had three little ones all at once, right in close succession. More fun than a barrel of monkeys!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > OMG.... I just found something that's disturbing to me. Again, to me..... I guess maybe i'm not so much of a realistic doll fan... but i came across a maker who replicates babies to help people with a loss of a baby....
> ...


Exactly what I thought. How will they ever heal?? They have a video of people interacting with these dolls. As if they were real babies!!! In cribs... brushing their hair. Putting toys in their hands. A whole nursery! Disturbing and morbid to me.... Not because i'm not familiar with loss. That is a severe psychosis.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my baby cocoon and hat. My first. All done!
> ...


I can't even imagine Bonnie! Three of the same age? They must have kept you laughing day after day!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicks. Back from shopping, putting away, and lunch. Now here is the recipe: You will need a muffin tin sprayed with pam or what ever:

2 cans biscuits (you will not use it all, so make biscuits)
1 lb of sausage
1 8 oz. brick of cream cheese
3/4 cup shredded cheddar cheese
6 eggs
salt, papper
splash of milk

Brown the sausage with some chopped onion and green pepper, drain and cool. Mix sausage with soften cream cheese and cheddar cheeses.
Combine eggs, milk, salt, and pepper in bowl. Fold together with cheeses. Spray tin and press a biscuit in each muffin space. Spoon mixture over biscuit. Bake 15 - 18 minutes at 350 degrees. Broil tops to brown.


When they cool, stuff into a ziplock, freeze and just bring out what you need.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Enjoy my chick-a-dees. Got this from my SIL and had them for breakfast with fruit. Lovely.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OOh Yum! I'm definitely going to try them  Thank you Bitsey.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


Not the same, but close. Audrey was 2 yrs older than Seth, and Seth was only 16 mos older than Luke. Audrey is petite, and for about 5 straight years they all wore the same size clothes. They looked like triplets!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Enjoy my chick-a-dees. Got this from my SIL and had them for breakfast with fruit. Lovely.


Thanks, Bits, for the recipe!

I finished my sampler socks last night. This is Opal yarn and I just worked a different st pattern when the color bands changed, making it up as I went along, then matching the second to the first. Easy, peasey... Now I can wear these puppies with jeans!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Not the same, but close. Audrey was 2 yrs older than Seth, and Seth was only 16 mos older than Luke. Audrey is petite, and for about 5 straight years they all wore the same size clothes. They looked like triplets!


So cute! Are they close with each other? Do they pick up the phone to just say hi? I hope so....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Socks! they are nice! I gotta get with the sock program.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yes Tania, get on the sock train!! I know you bought the same book I did. Lots of mix it up patterns.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Poor Mike. He got home from Boston, sat for a bit in his chair, I went to get dinner started, homemade chicken pot pie (with a few short cuts) and when I pulled out the Bisquick....it had BUGS!! Of course I don't have the ingredients to make homemade biscuits. So off to the store Mike has to go.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The socks are cool.. why are they called sampler socks? 

The cocoons are adorable.. 

The boots suck!!! lol...

Barbara send as many squares as you have.. since I still barely have enough...and I would love to make more than one..

Working on the boots.. of course, whatelse would I be working on???? UGH.. oh sorry UGG....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tell him to get you a couple of tins of biscuits then you can make those sausage biscuits for breakfast. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz...I love those socks. Maybe next year for something like that. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

sounds yum...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb...keep the Bisquick in the fridge.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Barb...keep the Bisquick in the fridge.


Should I pour it into a plastic container? I think the box would absorb other odors from the fridge.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, I will get those squares to you. There are a lot of them. Might have enough to put together one blanket.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool, why did you make them???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I had a book that had different patterns. Like a sampler. Each square is a little different. But I don't have good gauge.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all I set my alarm again then had to kick hubby off the computer He has a late gof game instead of early today.
I just posted how cute your cocoon in Alberta then I saw yours Barb it is really cute to I love the patterning yarn.
Bonnie your socks are great i love the colours they will look great with jeans.
Sounds like you still aren't happy with your uggs Knitting.
Everyone is busy with there knitting by the sound of it.
Now a question ???? Are your biscuits that you make like scones??? I have always wondered.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

After I made, I didn't want to stitch them together. I don't like that part. So I don't do very many granny square of anything.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Do one like my avatar where you crochet it toghether as you go alot less work.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Tracy. That would be the only way I could get through it.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I just learnt the other day to crochet a step afgan it is so easy but just looks complicated, another idea to add to the list.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

what is a step afghan?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-15756-1.html

This is jessica jeans, it is alot easier than it looks each row you leave a tail sc 10 then double dc into row below continue across row leave a tail, next row just do dc one stich before the one in last row to set the 10 dc and create the step a friend told me you an add more yarn and make tassles all round if you prefer.)
This one is multi coloured I was thinking of doing one colour but different shades.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Just a question. Are we sending the thing to tracy? Or somewhere else?



knittingneedles said:


> The socks are cool.. why are they called sampler socks?
> 
> The cocoons are adorable..
> 
> ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I saw that.. that's gorgeous... Jessica Jean is a serious knitter like our bonnie...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Can you crochet Knitting?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I think I scared everyone away! it's gone so quite


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry! I was looking at the step afghan! LOL
I crochet. Have since I was a kid. Might have to give this a try!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: 
Weatherman is saying snow for tomorrow. 6 - 12 INCHES!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Not the same, but close. Audrey was 2 yrs older than Seth, and Seth was only 16 mos older than Luke. Audrey is petite, and for about 5 straight years they all wore the same size clothes. They looked like triplets!
> ...


They do love each other. Sometimes the boys don't get along, probably because they are too close... a rivalry of sorts. But if we could get everyone here at the same time it would be an amazing thing!

Yeah, keep those socks coming!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Snow already it sure gets cold quick where you are!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> The socks are cool.. why are they called sampler socks?


See the 'sample' of knitting stitches in them? Every texture st is different.

I'm sure your boots are going to work out... don't give up on them.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz...I love those socks. Maybe next year for something like that. Bits


Thanks. It's easier than it looks. You just start a little pattern, like seed st or even just garter, whenever the color changes. Then you copy what you did on the first sock to make the second.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

been and had the mop cut today, feels like i lost a stone in weight...I also had it dyed, because my kids said it was dying a slow death...

you will be pleased to hear that bolero no 5 is nearly done, leaving me one week to knit a 20"...

now my 23 year old daughter is talking about taking my son out.....and not in a good way!

oh dear!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It's the sample socks out of the book I'm doing. I'm not doing all the stitches, but I put a couple together. I like them.

As for scones and biscuits. I think scones are a bit dryer/harder? My biscuits are soft and kinda fluffy.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Tracy!

Hey Alberta, did you start some socks? I forgot where you were in the process... You got some of that Tuesday Morning yarn for socks, didn't you?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> It's the sample socks out of the book I'm doing. I'm not doing all the stitches, but I put a couple together. I like them.
> 
> 
> 
> > Mine aren't those socks... I started these socks nearly two years ago. I have several pairs I've done that way, just because it gets boring to knit self-striping yarn just plain. The striping yarns really lend themselves to it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Yes, our biscuits are fluffier and more breadlike than scones. But they are similar...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes I did. But put them aside to finish cocoon and hat. Now back to socks with the Tuesday Morning yarn. Call me Bitsey. I am determined. Just a little slower.



Sewbizgirl said:


> Hi Tracy!
> 
> Hey Alberta, did you start some socks? I forgot where you were in the process... You got some of that Tuesday Morning yarn for socks, didn't you?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

the Tuesday Morning yarn is so nice. I like the way it doesn't slip off my bamboo dpn's. I just hope they bloom out nice too. I'm almost finished the foot (about 1/4 inch to go) then the toe decreases start. 

Then I can start another pair. In the meantime I'm working on Mike's hat. And I have one more baby cocoon set to make. But I have plenty of time for that one. I bought the yarn today when I went to AC Moore to get Alberta's yarn. Can't go into a yarn store and NOT get SOMETHING for myself! LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi sewbiz...the socks turned out great..I really liked them and knew they would

i thought scones were a tiny bit more dense than our southern biscuits, and made from flavored dough...whereas biscuits usually are only flavored by add-ons/condiments...???


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

about to go dig into the stash for something to take to work on at tonites ballgame....if my fingers can handle the cold enough to try to knit....

this is definitly a nite for those uggs


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta, the socks are not a race! I just love doing them now that I know how to turn that heel! I can do it without looking at the instructions!! Whoohoo (YAY BONNIE)

Socks are my go to projects. Easy take along when I've been running around to hospitals and rehab, and schools, and of course doctors.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I hate that it is too cold to sit out on the porch in a rocking chair and knit. I want to go back to Belize...now!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK I do know how to crochet but not well and can't read a pattern..

Biscuits are not scones.. its different doughs and scones are sweeter..

Just finished Project runway and I can see why anya won... 

Kimberlys white outfit was fantastic... and the flowy thingy was nice...

and what was up with josh's shorts??? yikes...

What is wrong with all these judges liking his collection??? 

and I think viktor screwed up with that see thru dress.. the gown was ok.. but not that dress... wish he would have kept the flowy one that was under the jacket last time.. beautiful dress...

everything anya did I liked.. everything.. so of course she would win...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, this is when you sit in front of the roaring fire and knit. Gedtting ready to fix dinner......lazy night...grilled cheddar sandwiches with tomatoe. Yum. Later chicks.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

yummy...i want one..bye all...don't rack up too many pages, lol...

well, i can always check in on my phone if the game goes badly


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

6" snow.. oh my... already... white christmas here we come...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

One day I will have to go to the snow! I'll put it on my bucket list.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know Maryrose did not want snow...but sorry maryrose...you are going to get it..Northern Virginia is going to get it. Not me. Ok, Chicks...got everything ready to cook. Later.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> 6" snow.. oh my... already... white christmas here we come...


At this rate we will have a white Halloween. Maybe a white Thanksgiving. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> One day I will have to go to the snow! I'll put it on my bucket list.


Come to Massachusetts. We'll have a party!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tomorrow morning I'm gonna bring in a ton of fire wood. Do some laundry, get the candles and flashlights ready, and make a big pot of homemade chicken soup. And maybe, just maybe if we don't loose the electric before dinner (probably not until night time), I'm gonna make hot buttermilk biscuits to go with the soup. Geez, I just ate and now I"m hungry again!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Yes I did. But put them aside to finish cocoon and hat. Now back to socks with the Tuesday Morning yarn. Call me Bitsey. I am determined. Just a little slower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll get there. Did you have to wind your yarn into balls by hand?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I would love to have a white christmas ours are hot hot hot!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

and here I am hoping I won't have too many white ones left in my future. I want to spend Christmas in Belize! Right now I just have to keep dreaming about it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Barb, this is when you sit in front of the roaring fire and knit. Gedtting ready to fix dinner......lazy night...grilled cheddar sandwiches with tomatoe. Yum. Later chicks.


My dear son is working on building us one of those roaring fires right now... It's freezing in here! Can't imagine sitting outside at a ball game! Poor OSG. In weather like this I'd have to send the kids to the game without me. Just because they'll be out in the cold doesn't mean you have to! I know you are a faithful cheerleader tho, so I hope you have some good wool blankets, hats and mittens.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Barb, this is when you sit in front of the roaring fire and knit. Gedtting ready to fix dinner......lazy night...grilled cheddar sandwiches with tomatoe. Yum. Later chicks.
> ...


I'm with you Bonnie!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OK I do know how to crochet but not well and can't read a pattern..
> 
> Biscuits are not scones.. its different doughs and scones are sweeter..
> 
> ...


I agree, on all counts. CANT BELIEVE the judges liked Josh's collection. I thought he surely shot himself in the foot with the changes he made. He got the most help/correction/direction from Tim Gunn. His stuff looked like workout wear! On the runway! And the color palette was like Halloween. Lime, neon orange and purple??? Who does that? Only his jacket was great.

Wasn't it amazing how Anya pulled it all together at the last minute? I think that was what amazed the judges the most.

Loved Kimberly's white outfit too! She's a really good designer. What I didn't like was how she brought up the fact that no black designer has won, so far. She said it several times. She must have been pretty desperate to pull the race card. Disappointing. She didn't need to do that. She could win on her own merit.

Viktor took a risk at the end and it didn't work for him. He is still great. The mirrored photo silouettes he used in his fabric prints were genius and unique.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok so I know you are all talking about snow and white days ahead and roaring fires.. (miss my fireplace in Mass!!) but it's a hot 87 here and I need to show you something...

I still have to figure out how to do the fringe around the top of the boot and what to do with the bottom.. the suede soles don't fit... 
Maybe she will just have to wear them as slippers around the house...

Opinions ladies, I need opinions...

and there is another tassel on the other side..


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I think its beautiful  worth its wait! hope the other one is as good!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I really like the other ones they look perfect and mine are far from perfect.. gonna take a break but I might try them again. later on..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > OK I do know how to crochet but not well and can't read a pattern..
> ...


and viktor made that fabric... hands down he is the most talented..

Anya will be a great resort designer.. she should stay in the Carb and design there.. Women will love to buy her clothes when they are down there, cause it's the perfect place to wear them.. I don't think she can do street clothes at all.. she didn't divert from her flowy style at all except for the one dress... and she never repeated it..

Josh is just ugh... :hunf: barf....

and I think Kimberly makes the most amazing pants ever.. perfect..

but I really hope that Viktor got a great job out of this at least... He deserve to work with one of the big guys...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina! It's adorable! I love it!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

now if only it will fit... and i have no clue what to do with the bottom.... any ideas?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Nina..did you do that embroidery? Was it by hand or by machine. What is the tassel made out of?...you know a cotton...silk...it looks fantastic.....I loved them. Are they finished? They look great. I think I will just stick to my sock. Too advanced for me.

Barb..do you have a wood-burning stove or just a fireplace? When we lost electricity in Warrenton, I had two wood stoves. I could cook on the one in the kitchen. It was great having it. But we gave up wood, children moved out and we discovered gas stoves that look like fre-standing wood stoves. Love love them. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It's a wood burning fireplace. 
I can cook on the stove if we lose power. We have a gas cook top. Have to light it with a match is all. The oven is a wall oven and it's electric. So no baking or roasting. But....we have our gas grill which we use all year round on the back porch.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Nina, I thought you were going to put suede bottoms on the Uggs? That would look good. Bits

PS waiting for kids to arrive. Is it Monday?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I agree with you about Victor, why that sheer crap? Geez...where were the whips and chains.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, time to do the kirchner stitch on the toe. I need to learn the 3 needle bind off everyone was talking about.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

How many pairs of socks have you made...lordy, I have to finish number two sock. I am so far behind everyone. But I do have sewing to do for Christmas. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

since we started the KAL here at the Resort I've made 4 pair.

Still have 4 more to make!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

they are Christmas gifts.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Do any of you "Southern Belles" have a recipe for sausage gravy? and/or good grits? I love that stuff.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

oK.. I cannot tell a lie.. I brought the flowers at Michaels all done.. I used Caron simply soft in 2 colors...(I had it in my stash) I would do suede bottoms but they don't fit.. so I am stuck with I am not sure what yet.. waiting for you ladies to tell me what to do..

I love snow.. I miss snow.. (except of course, at 4am when we have to plow our way out of the driveway so that we can get to work) We had a fireplace that I could stand up in.. LOVED It..

So many times the power went out and if not for the fireplace and all the wood we brought before winter set in.. we would have froze to death.. and of course everyone has a gas stove... so wanted for nothing.. loved the quiet of the snow.. the muffled sound... 
Can you tell I miss it???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Do any of you "Southern Belles" have a recipe for sausage gravy? and/or good grits? I love that stuff.


hang on.. when Myra (alabama) sent me a swap she put in some great recipes... hang on...I'll get them


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://southernfood.about.com/od/gravyrecipes/r/bl60127c.htm

http://gritsblog.wordpress.com/tag/grits-and-sausage-gravy/

Myra sent me recipes for Cornbread, roux, gumbo, and fried chicken... yum yum yum yum....

But we should really let our Southern Belles give us their recipes.. What the hell does a New Yorker know about Grits and sausage. 
Now a salami sandwich I can talk about!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Forget the salami (although I love it) when it comes to NY I want a Reuben! Corned beef.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Okey Dokey.. gonna go eat dinner. talk later... stay warm... .roflmao


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know you are eating dinner, but why can't you trim the suede bottoms to fit the Uggs? Maybe because there would be no holes if you trimmed. Get a leather needle...and that suede is not usually that thick. Try it. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

sure, you eat dinner, I"m eating CHEESECAKE!! yum! LOL

Got to go block my socks!! Whoohoo!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, I love it all. Salami, corned beef, pastramie...pickles...in fact this summer I made the pickled tomatoes (green) sauerkraut, chopped liver, herring, herring salad...name it I love it. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Opps..my spelling.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey, I wish I lived closer to you!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You block your socks?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

If you did, I would make you such a cheesecake!


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i hear all of u on the east coast are expecting snow,hope u have lots of yarn and stay warm


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

a yarn shortage is something that does not exist here in the NE let alone in my house!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Here they are.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Here they are.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

oops!! I hit send twice!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Now, why do you block? I thought Sewbiz just put them in the washer and the dryer? Explain...I need to know

PS THE SOCKS ARE BEAUTIFUL!! Who are they for?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know why I blocked them. I washed them by hand in Euculan (spelling) and then put them on the blockers. If it doesn't work right, I will do it the way Bonnie said.

The socks are for my sister Judy in NJ. She's one of the twins who came to see me. She wanted purple.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I know you are eating dinner, but why can't you trim the suede bottoms to fit the Uggs? Maybe because there would be no holes if you trimmed. Get a leather needle...and that suede is not usually that thick. Try it. Bits


The suede bottoms arent big enough...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara those socks are gorgeous!!!!! I hate you.. 4 pairs?????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

oh sure hate the girl who knits socks, hats, scarves, and dish cloths! I have not ventured into sweaters yet. Well, one for my little niece, but it was short sleeve, and small. And baby sweaters. You are so much more advanced than me!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well Chicks with Sticks, it's my bed time. I didn't take a nap today!
I'm signing off for the night. Sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

nite nite


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok. Nina, why can't you go to a really, really good fabric store and buy the suede and cut it to fit? Come on, if you learned to make patterns girl, you can do that. So go and get your tiny hinny to a good fabric store or a leather shop. Bits.

Going to say goodnite...children are here stay up for another hour...then bed my chicks. In the am. Bitsey.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I didn't think of that!! Yeah I can try that... will do.. thanks bits..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Well my dear friends, fell asleep in my chair and now the Cards are winning. Not really a baseball fan, but for some reason they played CSI New York again at 9. Nina I love your UGG!! I think Bitseys suggestion was perfect. I am sure you can do that. I am proud of you. You didn't give up. I am sitting here half ready for bed. I will check in in the morning. What time does dissi usually come on? Have a good night.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, sorry i wasn't here for awhile. i had to get food, do laundry, before that big snowstorm tomorrow. as long as the lights don't go out i don't care about the snow. my husband is only 5 min. away from his job. knitgalore's and barbara ann's cocoons look pretty. i wish i made one for my son when he was a baby. barbara ann's socks look nice! good job.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

knittingneedle's boot looks nice too. you all have good imaginations of knitting things.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

barb your socks r great, what pattern did you use?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy???? Where are you??? I have no one to talk to!! and Bonnie is gone too.. what to do??? 
Barbara motivated me, since she has already knitted 4 pairs of socks.. I started my next pair (for my friends birthday on the 17 of Nov).. SO have to finish the uggs.. the entrelac shawl, the small scarf for friend and the knit locker stuff... got lots to do!!! And no one to talk too...

What! Do I smell or something??????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi I'm back! Sorry I had to drop girls of at the shopping centre to go clothes shopping DD no 1 is going to a nightclub with friends for the first time I don't know whether to be terrified or jealous, but those days are long gone for me but I do loveeeeeee dancing. I went over to a friends for morning tea and then met up with the girls at the plaza where we ended up buying shoes for there formals.
Barbs socks are great and knitting you have been busy on those uggs, pretty flowers.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Both girls have formals this year DD no 1 is having her year 12 formal(end of school forever) and DD no 2 has her year 10 formal as it is the change over from juniors to seniors some of her friends will leave either to do apprenticeships or go to other high schools if they can't get the subjects that they want at theirs. So Both girls have their dresses and we needed shoes the bargin was that both girls liked the same shoes and they have the same size foot so they are going to share the one pair......which makes sense as you don't really wear your high heels much before they go out of fashion. I have attached a photo ohhh to be young and have a reason to wear such gorgeous shoes again.....And just a coincidence the name of the shoe is my mum's name so we figured that must be a sign from her that we should buy them hahah :-D :-D


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I remember when I wore shoes that high.. those days are long gone... but they still take your breath away!!! now we need to see the dresses!!! Preferable on them!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

One is the 21st Nov and the other is the 2nd DEc so I will send photos. I tried on some even higher platform shoes in bright orange but I think my ankles must have set as my foot doesn't arch that high anymore........ But I had my turn in the eighties very high and very pointy and danced to the wee hours.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh these are adorable. My daughter would love these too. for the fun fur trim on mine...I knitted it right into the pattern before felting. these are fun fun fun.....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracy! Those shoes! They are wonderful, but I would kill myself! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning Chicks with Sticks.
Today while Mike is out and about trying to pick up some leaves before the snow comes, I'm gonna work on some housework that has been ignored all week. I feel so much better. I also want to lug in a bunch of wood from the pile so we can have a toasty fire. I'm the lucky one as my chair sits RIGHT NEXT to the hearth! Oh yeah, me, my chair, a fire, and my knitting. HEAVEN!

Also gotta start my soup soon. Yummy! I love homemade soups.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning Barbara, glad to hear you are so full of beans this morning!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

it feels good to be full of beans too!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I amazed that you are expecting snow already! It's still Autumn.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yes, we are amazed too. Geez, the leaves are still on the trees. I just can't believe was are going to get slammed this early in the season!

What happened to global warming? I think I missed it.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I think very soon we will have the warm bit, 40+ degrees by December.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i have to remember your temps are in C and our are in F. 
40+ for you is pretty warm, here....it's chilly!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just asked Mike about converting C to F. He said 40+ is about 120F! That is not warm, it's down right HOT! OMG


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

We are at the foot of the mountians in a dip so we get extra cold( not as cold as you but cold for sydney) and extra hot.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Ok so I know you are all talking about snow and white days ahead and roaring fires.. (miss my fireplace in Mass!!) but it's a hot 87 here and I need to show you something...
> 
> I still have to figure out how to do the fringe around the top of the boot and what to do with the bottom.. the suede soles don't fit...
> Maybe she will just have to wear them as slippers around the house...
> ...


Oh Nina, the boot is so cute! Maybe you can find some other kinds of soles, or have a leather worker make some for you. Like mocassins...? I love the boot and the foot shape looks really good.

And there will be no frogging this time! :-D


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning Sewbiz hope you are feeling better,


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning chicks, sausage biscuits are in the oven and getting ready to brown the pork tenderloin before putting in the crock-pot with kraut. Waiting for the rain to stop so I can go and pick tomatoes. And children running around....I think I need more coffee. Later Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Do any of you "Southern Belles" have a recipe for sausage gravy? and/or good grits? I love that stuff.


Sorry, I grew up in New England and only moved south when I was nearly 30... could NEVER warm up to grits. YUCK.

Also don't cook or eat sausage gravy... If I had to make it for some reason, I'd buy those envelopes of "country" (white) gravy and cook a sausage and mix it in... I know that's tacky.

OSG might be able to help you with some real recipes...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Here they are.


Oh, how pretty Barb! Are those the sampler socks from the One Skein Wonders book? Love them...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Both girls have formals this year DD no 1 is having her year 12 formal(end of school forever) and DD no 2 has her year 10 formal as it is the change over from juniors to seniors some of her friends will leave either to do apprenticeships or go to other high schools if they can't get the subjects that they want at theirs. So Both girls have their dresses and we needed shoes the bargin was that both girls liked the same shoes and they have the same size foot so they are going to share the one pair......which makes sense as you don't really wear your high heels much before they go out of fashion. I have attached a photo ohhh to be young and have a reason to wear such gorgeous shoes again.....And just a coincidence the name of the shoe is my mum's name so we figured that must be a sign from her that we should buy them hahah :-D :-D


Oh, beautiful shoes! And you are so lucky that both girls like and can share the same pair... Sounds like you have raised some very practical girls.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> yes, we are amazed too. Geez, the leaves are still on the trees. I just can't believe was are going to get slammed this early in the season!
> 
> What happened to global warming? I think I missed it.


Global Warming is a HUGE CROCK.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Actually, I am not allowed to make gravy... Let us just say I was raised in a house where mom was a great cook, but did not want anyone underfoot while she was cooking....

I learned to cook when I was in my mid twenties and married... Never could get gravy right..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Morning Sewbiz hope you are feeling better,


Morning Tracy, I am reading from waaaaaaay behind! Thanks, I do feel better. Going to a "spin" class this morning-- nothing to do with fiber, LOL.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning OSG, I make really good lumpy gravy...lol even with the powdered stuff!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Sewbiz hope you are feeling better,
> ...


Maybe they should invent a bike that spins wool then we may all be fit hahaha


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Well I am off to bed now, we talk tomorrow bye.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol...just always make enough for two armies....never can get proportions right


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning All! Good night Tracy! 

I was trying to remember the lady whose felted hats I admired in Rhinebeck... i found her! I have to say that what she shows on her website is NOT as cute at what she had on hand in the festival.

http://www.lisacruse.com/techniques.html

I think she refers to felting as "fulling". I have to read more.... wanted to share first.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Very pretty socks Barbara! How did you like the yarn? Is that the lorna one?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, everything is in the crock-pot. Hope it tastes good. Bitsey


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I have got to get me one of those crock pots! I'm gonna see if they have one on sale soon... maybe target or something right?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, target would be good.....I got the one that the handles snap closed for traveling...But you can't cook with it snapped closed...just put the lid on. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. I can leave it through the day right? I'm a bit of chicken... but would loooooove to have things ready by the time i get home.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ooh!! Can I make lasagna and it'll be ready when I get home??? Oh i can see it already! I'll be cooking everything in it!

hmm Frittatas before i get in the shower and ready by the time I'm out?? Am i pushing it?? LOL 

I've heard and seen these before, but never ever had an interest in it. Oooh some ribs.... or a roast like you're making... this is a whole new world! 

Can't believe i wasnt so enthusiastic about this ever before.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

moke said:


> Oh these are adorable. My daughter would love these too. for the fun fur trim on mine...I knitted it right into the pattern before felting. these are fun fun fun.....


Thanks Moke... hope they work.. and whether they do or don't will hopefully be making others..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I just asked Mike about converting C to F. He said 40+ is about 120F! That is not warm, it's down right HOT! OMG


Tracy's summers can be as hot as an Arizona summer.. so Ha ha we are in the same boat just going in different directions!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so I know you are all talking about snow and white days ahead and roaring fires.. (miss my fireplace in Mass!!) but it's a hot 87 here and I need to show you something...
> ...


I know, I am very upset that I cant frog them... believe me, I thought of it.. also cutting them to size.... but will just put something on the bottom so that she doesn't slip and kill herself on the wood floors she has in the house... and I WILL TRY AGAIN... just not yet.. have too many projects to finish...

Thanks for the support, everyone!!! I had my friend who wears a size 9 wide try them.. and with a little struggle got them off her!!!!

On to the next project....

I still want to sit in the big oversized chair in a cozy sweater with a hot chocolate and a roaring fire and knit the afternoon away while a steaming pot of soup smells up the house...

Sounds good right????? NOT HAPPENING!!!!!!!

Good Morning!!! to all my chickies!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > yes, we are amazed too. Geez, the leaves are still on the trees. I just can't believe was are going to get slammed this early in the season!
> ...


I TOTALLY AGREE!!! AL Gore and his stupidity!!!! The earth goes thru cycles all the time... cutting down rain forests.. now that's stupid..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Mentioning soup, can you tell me what page the pumpkin soup recipe is on. I have been looking for it. Help!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Here they are.
> ...


yes, but I didn't do all the stitches. Just the ones I wanted.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I have got to get me one of those crock pots! I'm gonna see if they have one on sale soon... maybe target or something right?


OMG! Tania, you have two kids work all day and don't have a crock pot?????

MY crock pot is working right now.. set up a barley stew (a Jewish thing called Cholent) yesterday and it should be about ready by lunch time... it would work so well for you..

Dump everything in the AM before work and you have a fantastic stew, soup, meal for everyone by the time you get home.... it's the easiest peasiest thing ever!!!!

OH and they are cheap cheap cheap!!! get about a 4 qt size.. cause if the stuff inside the crock pot is good, everyone wants seconds... so a 2 or 3 qt might seem about right, the 4 will feed more... JMHO! I actually have the largest size (8qt, I think)... but, hey, that's me!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

City? you don't have a crock pot? OMG! I have a couple of them. I love cooking in them. You can get them anywhere. Target, Walmart, Kmart. You name it, they will have it. You can get small ones to huge ones. I have one that has three different size crocks for it. All depends on what I'm making and much of it to decide which one to use. It's great.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Nina!  I was just looking around online, bed bath and beyond, qvc... target. Everyone has them. When I go to BJ's tomorrow I'm gonna check....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Mentioning soup, can you tell me what page the pumpkin soup recipe is on. I have been looking for it. Help!!!


Alberta, just easier to rewrite it...

small can of Hatch Chilies (mild, med, or hot according to your preference)

drop of Olive oil

Sautee the chopped chilies in the olive oil a couple of minutes

Large Can of Pumpkin Pie mix

dump the can of pumpkin pie mix into the hot chilies and a can of water.. cook on low flame (does NOT need to boil)

Serve...

If you use Plain Pumpkin and not the pie mix it will not be sweet and savory at the same time... kinda bland actually!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh now I want to go out now! lol but it's really coming down hard!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Thanks Nina!  I was just looking around online, bed bath and beyond, qvc... target. Everyone has them. When I go to BJ's tomorrow I'm gonna check....


DONT BUY IT IN BJs.. it is more expensive...

Just go to Walmart, Kmart or any other discount cheapy store..

The only thing I would say...

Make sure the pot comes out of the machine (easier to wash)

also you can use those baking/cooking bags (you know the ones you can put a chicken it.. looks like plastic) to line the crockpot so you have less clean up....

I saw the little ones (2qts) in Walmart for $4 the bigger ones are around $20 maybe


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

my chicken soup is now just simmering. I've done all the work for it already and cleaned up. Now just let is simmer all day! Oh my. So yummy.

Got the house cleaned up too! I've been busy! Brought in a bunch of firewood so Mike will build a nice fire tonight. Hope there is something good on TV tonight.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Nina. All the talk about snow and cold makes me think of soup in the crock pot. But this recipe cooks on top of stove. Do you think I could do it in crockpot? Really hope the weather man is wrong about the snow. Our northern chickies will need hot soup or tea.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

actually not so hard... ive seen it worst lol what was i thinking


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta, it isn't worth cooking in a crock.. It only takes about 5 to 10 minutes to cook the whole thing up ready to serve...

Just make sure it doesn't boil... it will make a mess of your kitchen if you do...

It should be one of those thick soups.. so don't thin it out too much.. one can of water works best for me.... serves about 4 people


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You guys all have such wonderful advice! Thank you so so so so much!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tania, I have worn out more crockpots than I can remember. The thing I like about it is we can freeze leftovers for some night you come home too beat to cook, but have to, it is ready for you to just thaw, heat, and eat. Enjoy the new experience!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Nina, I have to pick up the pumplin next time I shop. It sounds MMMMMM!!good


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you  I'm sure Chris would really appreciate it too! He loves all kinds of stews! I make a mean Rican style chicken stew on the stove. That's what's for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Alberta!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Instead of typing up the chicken stew recipe from my head, I searched for one that most represents what I do. This one was closest. Pretty much the same except for the tomato... I also use Adobo, instead of the salt and pepper. I'm sure this dish closely resembles other cultures stews. I didn't invent it that's for sure  But it's my go to for quick and good and always reminds my friends and family of home, back in PR. 

OH Wait!! Some white rice and beans accompany this dish. And a slice of avocado. Maybe some tostones (fried plantains)


Chicken, cut into serving pieces -- 2 to 3 pounds
Salt and pepper -- to season
Oil -- 3 tablespoons
Onion, finely chopped -- 1
Bell pepper, finely chopped -- 1
Garlic, minced -- 3 to 4 cloves
Tomatoes, seeded and chopped -- 2 cups
Cilantro, chopped -- 1/4 cup
Oregano -- 2 teaspoons
Bay Leaves -- 2
Chicken stock or water -- 2 cups
Salt and pepper -- to season
Potatoes, cut into chunks -- 2

Method
1.Rinse the chicken pieces, pat them dry and season with salt and pepper. Heat the oil in a large pot over medium-high flame and brown the chicken, a few pieces at a time, on both sides. Set aside.
2.Add the onion, bell pepper and garlic to the pot and saute until the onion softens and turns translucent, 3 to 4 minutes. Stir in the tomatoes, cilantro, oregano and bay leaves and cook for another 2 to 3 minutes to reduce the liquid somewhat.
3.Return the chicken pieces to the pot and add the chicken stock or water, salt and pepper. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat to medium-low, cover loosely and simmer for 20 to 30 minutes. Add more stock or water if necessary.
4.Add the potatoes and simmer for another 15 to 20 minutes, or until the potatoes are cooked through and tender.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

GEEEZZZZ!!! My oldest daughter is on me to throw her a birthday party. She's turning 30 next month, 11-11-11. She thinks it's such a big deal. I don't see it. She's txting me all kinds of suggestions on who to invite. She's nuts. I don't have the time or energy for this crap. She just doesn't get it, life has been upside down in my household. 

I hate kids. They just don't grow up!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Thank you  I'm sure Chris would really appreciate it too! He loves all kinds of stews! I make a mean Rican style chicken stew on the stove. That's what's for dinner tomorrow.


See that would be perfect in a crock pot!!!!!

You can make tons of things.. Ribs, soups, stews, Roasts... Pulled Pork comes out GREAT!!! anything that needs liquid to cook it.. Brisket comes out fantastic too..

http://www.crock-pot.com/Recipes.aspx

http://southernfood.about.com/library/crock/blcpidx.htm

Just to start you off..

but anything that takes you 3 or more hours to cook in the over or on the stove can be put into a crock pot and cooked without you having to watch it...

Just keep it on low if you are going to work.. low cooks things in about 6 to 8 or more hours... high in about 3 to 4...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

the greatest invention...the crock pot.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> GEEEZZZZ!!! My oldest daughter is on me to throw her a birthday party. She's turning 30 next month, 11-11-11. She thinks it's such a big deal. I don't see it. She's txting me all kinds of suggestions on who to invite. She's nuts. I don't have the time or energy for this crap. She just doesn't get it, life has been upside down in my household.
> 
> I hate kids. They just don't grow up!


Let Mike tell her that you haven't been well and you cant do it this time.. (would that work??)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Just saved your chicken stew recipe in my online files... called it Tania's PR Chicken Stew!!!!! Sounds wonderful...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Love Plantains.. Have some getting black as we speak.. it's the perfect little sweet bite to go with a nice spicy meal...In Florida they have a restaurant called Pollo Tropical (don't know where else they have it) and I loved the chicken rice beans and plantains when I didn't want to cook but wanted a normal meal for myself... yum...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

nothing works with christine. she has all kinds of issues. She's bi-polar, ocd, addddd, thinks of herself only and is a recovering (supposedly) drug addict and alcoholic who wants things NOW. I've been learning to push back when she pushes, and she's pushing now! omg.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, it's snowing! but later this week in my area the temp is supposed to go up to 55 for a few days, so it will be gone as fast as it came. looks like the christmas season out there.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I pray to God that Christine NEVER reproduces. Terrible, but truthful.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Isn't she the one that came and you took to buy yarn? My heart goes out to you both.



Barbara Ann said:


> I pray to God that Christine NEVER reproduces. Terrible, but truthful.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara I know exactly how you feel.. I spent 4 years in Alanon learning how to deal with my bi polar drug/alcohol addicted relatives... you have to just say no... 

My niece who dropped acid as a kid and has never been the same found a guy who is exactly like her.. they fell in love and got married.. now she has a baby son.. we watch over her like a hawk, making sure nothing happens to that baby.. (there should be some sort of mechanizim that stops working once they take a drug or drink that doesn't let them reproduce!!! So far so good, with the baby!!!

We sympathize with you.. believe me!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I know, I am very upset that I cant frog them... believe me, I thought of it.. also cutting them to size.... but will just put something on the bottom so that she doesn't slip and kill herself on the wood floors she has in the house... and I WILL TRY AGAIN... just not yet.. have too many projects to finish...


Why can't you just buy bigger bottoms to put them in? Maybe the too small bottoms will work for a pair for yourself later.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I couldn't find any bigger than size 10... maybe I can get one of those mocc in hobby lobby and just use the bottoms (it comes in two pieces)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Mentioning soup, can you tell me what page the pumpkin soup recipe is on. I have been looking for it. Help!!!
> ...


I'm so glad you reposted this... I bookmarked it this time.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Utmost pleasure, my dear!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Christine is my daughter. She didn't go to Rhinebeck. She would have made me nuts and always tries to spend my money. The daughter I took to Rhinebeck is Nicole, she's my step-daughter. Mike's oldest daughter. I've taught them all how to crochet. Christine crochets, I've sent her tons of yarn, but I will NEVER take her to a festival like that where all the hanks of yarn are so expensive. She gets the big box cheapy yarns from me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> GEEEZZZZ!!! My oldest daughter is on me to throw her a birthday party. She's turning 30 next month, 11-11-11. She thinks it's such a big deal. I don't see it. She's txting me all kinds of suggestions on who to invite. She's nuts. I don't have the time or energy for this crap. She just doesn't get it, life has been upside down in my household.
> 
> I hate kids. They just don't grow up!


PLEASE 'just say no'... I'm exhausted from all the stuff you already do for your family!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

anyway....the first few flakes are starting to fall!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I so love our little KP family. Never know what might be the topic of the day. And always find wonderful recipes. Thanks for the URL's Nina. What a database!! WOW.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I went there. They wanted to have you sign up. Sorry about that. Thought it might be good.

This was on my page.
Crockpot Recipes Free e-Cook Book Explains Secrets to Making Crockpot - View Now
www.TotalRecipeSearch.com


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

don't worry about me and/or Christine. I won't let her get to me. Already been there and done that. Not going back. Besides Mike has my back. He's the most important person in my life. Yes, even more than my kids. Unfortunately my kids are like their father.....use and abuse. 

Ok, that's enough! Don't worry, I'm in a good place


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow Barbara I'm sorry your daughter is that way. I hope she turns her life around. She's so young. She does not know what she has.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Well, I'm just checking in with you all. Good to hear the snow people are ready for it. Hope no one loses power!

Here it is a beautiful 70+ degree day and the sun's shining. My son and I are going to Vicksburg (Alberta keep your fingers crossed!) and will probably walk around the Civil War battlefield, get something to eat and come home. There's a museum in the old courthouse I'd love to see again, but not sure it's open on the weekends...

On my way back from the gym just now I was so enjoying all the beautiful leaves turning color. It feels like a perfect fall day... Should be gorgeous on the way to Vicksburg. Will report back later!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Wow Barbara I'm sorry your daughter is that way. I hope she turns her life around. She's so young. She does not know what she has.


It's all good. She will be 30 in a few weeks. But she doesn't act like it. Not at all. Spoiled brat is how she is acting. I did my part. 
she's grown. I'm done.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

totally enjoy your day Bonnie. It sounds really nice!
It's snowing here now. :-(


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Have an awesome time Bonnie!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I went there. They wanted to have you sign up. Sorry about that. Thought it might be good.
> 
> This was on my page.
> Crockpot Recipes Free e-Cook Book Explains Secrets to Making Crockpot - View Now
> www.TotalRecipeSearch.com


Not all of them want you to sign up.. Just skip the ones that wont let you in unless you sign up..

Also you can always fudge a sign up... Just make up names the only thing they want to see is an email so if you write [email protected] it will go thru most times...

But About.com has all the links together.. so just jump from one to another and you should be able to find tons of stuff..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Wanna have a chuckle????? Not much for the eyes, know but if you have speakers make sure you are able to hear.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

We have renamed OSG to G!! I'm sorry! I don't recall knowing your real name. =X


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tania, that is so sweet. It made me giggle. Needed that. She has a mind of her own doesn't she?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG, make you want to eat her up! I love the way she says all our names!!!

Hi Mia. Sending you hugs on this snowy day!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL I was trying not to laugh I love her mousy little voice


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Barbara!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Alberta, she sure does! You should see her with her little finger giving orders! 

My mom says I laugh too much and that's why she gets over on me. I can't help it sometimes though.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

and you should see her in heels.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

She really is a cutie petuty!!! 

Are all the videos on the side her too??? 

gonna go thru them... 

Wasn't your camera upside down?? The snow was falling UP!! lol....

OSG is Angela... BTW


Nope it's another Mia Rose... a bit older...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Never mind what anybody says. Just enjoy every moment. They grow up so fast, and before you know it they belong to somebody else. Keep letting us all enjoy her sweet little sparkling voice as she grows up. Tell her she has lots of aunties who love having her in our lives.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

AWww Thank you Alberta! Will do. I notice that with Chris... feel like i'm hanging on by a hair! Teenagers..........


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina the videos are from my phone. Sorry! I hold the phone up right but it comes out sideways. I have to remember to hold the phone sideways........


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> and you should see her in heels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Nina the videos are from my phone. Sorry! I hold the phone up right but it comes out sideways. I have to remember to hold the phone sideways........


I know NYC is special.. but snow falling up.. is really special!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Mia is gonna be a HOT TAMALE!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I loved the video of her in the heels. LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

The video of her in heels was in the summer, two days after her 2nd bday. LOL 


The one saying hi to everyone was today. 



Thanks Nina for reminding me of Angela's name! (blushing!!)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

the funny thing is she walks in them better than I do!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

She is a hoot! Loves shoes. And omg loooooves jewelry. My mom dresses her up. And she likes to look at herself in the mirror.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Better than me too Barbara! Even when I was younger I couldn't do heels that high!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Her feet are smaller, they hold on to the front of the shoe better.. she is basically flat in the front so she can run around in the heels, no problem... only when we have to walk on tippy toes is when we have the problems.... don't you remember when you did.. the angle your feet were in??? she doesn't have that with size 2 .... lol...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Snowing!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I can see I will love your home too... look at the antiques great table by the window... 

are those "Country Curtains"?

A winter wonderland!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara! I wanna knit by the fire place too!  Very nice home! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Can't you just feel the warmth in that room. Nina is right. Great room to knit in front of a fireplace. Be happy Barbara Ann.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean by country curtains.
I do have a lot of antiques. I love them. They are everywhere in this house.
The table in the window is not an antique. I want to say it is an Alexander thomas piece. not sure that's the right name. Austrailian made. Expensive furniture but fell in love with it. Had to have it. LOL

All of you are welcome anytime. Anytime at all. Once Mike gets the fire going, I'll post a pic of that. You will see how close my chair is to the hearth! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Barbara! I wanna knit by the fire place too!  Very nice home! Thanks for sharing it with us.


come spend a weekend. Bring Mia and Chris. We can make Pernil together! you can stay right here at the house. You and Mia up in the spare room, Chris down in my craft room on an air mattress. He'll have a TV down there.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Country Curtains in Stockbridge.. big company in Berkshire.. owned by the Fitzpatrick family who also own the Red Lion Inn.. the factory is in Lee right after the outlets on rt 8.. they have this amazing sale every year in the spring... You never heard of it? I'm surprised..

http://www.countrycurtains.com/home.do?code=WG019986&kwid=

Very expensive until the sale.. then you can get things 75 to 90% off... and it's huge... the sale is always in Lee...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone want to sit on the porch with me?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I got these curtains in Agawam years ago at Coopers Country Curtains. Maybe they are related?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

We will to knit ourselves some big hats and scarves and mittens! But yep! I sure would. 

You'd probably leave me by myself lol 

Thank you so much for inviting us!! I'm so tempted!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania, it's a sincere invite. Come up for a weekend. We can sit and chat and knit. Just relax. Hope you are not allergic to dogs....I have 3!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Your home is so pretty


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I love dogs!! I hope they're not allergic to Mia! LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You 2 go for it. All of us who can't join you will sit and be with you in our hearts.


citynenanyc said:


> I love dogs!! I hope they're not allergic to Mia! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't think it would take you any longer to drive here than it did to Rhinebeck. And I promise to take you to Webs!! 

You can teach me to make pernil and beans and rice. Yummy! Mike will love Mia. He's such a softee.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Maybe we could make plans when everything is very selttled. Perhaps after the holidays?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

do you have a laptop? we have wifi. But there is a laptop (slow) you can use or the desk pc in the office. LOL We can't leave the Resort out!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That sounds good to me!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Is there a bus or train or will Tania drive there?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sounds like fun! After the holidays seems so far away now!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Anyone want to sit on the porch with me?


OMG I love it.. so typical NE.... boo hoo.. I miss it so....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

We have a laptop. 

Alberta I drive. I'm a minivan mom! LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

And of course, pictures, pictures, pictures!!



Barbara Ann said:


> do you have a laptop? we have wifi. But there is a laptop (slow) you can use or the desk pc in the office. LOL We can't leave the Resort out!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

we are so going to lose power! the lights keep flickering already. the snow is heavy. and the cable just keeps going out then in. You may lose me soon!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I hate you both!!!!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tania, we just want to know all the details. Can you get an extra day off or will you have to rush? A trip to WEBS!! Woo-Hoo!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

nina, come home!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I want everyone to come!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay, trains, planes??



Barbara Ann said:


> I want everyone to come!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

we could have a PJ party!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can pick you up at the train station, the bus station, or the airport. All are 20 mins or less from my house. No problem!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Just like when we were kids!! And share our love of knitting. Who else could get there?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

those who drive, I"ve got plenty of parking.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

It's snowing hard up there! Be careful! Make sure you have everything you need. Good thing your soup is done!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, but how many beds? Talk about a houseful. I am happy just thinking of it. Where do I fly to? Train? Sounds like an open house. I could sleep on the floor, but Mike would have to have a crane to lift me up!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I would love it. I know I would cuz I love all of you. We'd have so much fun.

Alberta, come on down! Where would you like me to pick you up? The best thing is we can cook right here and save money. So it would not cost much. Just a way here.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I will sleep on the floor for sure Alberta! Have you ever been over to this side? If anyone can make it to new york we could drive the rest of the way together.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

For now you and Tania get the plans going and I will look up flights and costs. My son could take me to Milwaukee airport. Tell me what airport is near? You 2 work. I am free almost any time.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

you would fly into Bradley Airport. Hartford, CT (BDL)
Train or bus into Springfield, MA

I have two twin beds upstairs. I have two couches. Two recliner chairs. I have two queen air mattresses. Oh I have another twin bed I can put together too. Set it up in the craft room. And I didn't count the dog beds!! LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't tell you how wonderful it is to even be thinking of it.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I wouldn't want to plop myself in on you and Tania. You 2 can get together first, and you can enjoy Mia and her brother. See I forgot the boys name. Old age is a B===h!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I can't tell you how wonderful it is to even be thinking of it.


we will do it! Like I said, if you can get here, the rest is easy. As long as you don't hate dogs LOL Oh and i have two birds. But they won't bother you. They are funny.

We can make this work!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

what are you talking about plopping in on us. WE WANT YOU!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i feel like an uncle sam poster!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am sure we can. And I don't mind dogs. I have never had any but they are mostly sweet creatures, and birds? Never had much contact. But I will be so busy getting to know my friends I won't care. Should I bring knitting? I can see us too busy talking.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

What kinda dogs????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I am sure we can. And I don't mind dogs. I have never had any but they are mostly sweet creatures, and birds? Never had much contact. But I will be so busy getting to know my friends I won't care. Should I bring knitting? I can see us too busy talking.


You don't need to bring knitting since you are going to Webs!! You can buy all the knitting you need


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I highly recommend to bring knitting. It is so cozy sitting here and knitting. You will love it.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi KN. Thought you had gone for a nap. You are a world traveller. Could you get to BA's house?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

it's easy...

I know exactly where it is.. I lived maybe 10 15 minutes from her...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Love the video of mia!!! My daughter and I watched it while eating ice cream cones at a drive in on the way home from her basketball game ... She fell in love with Mia and wishes we were closer so she could babysit while you an I went yarn shopping


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> What kinda dogs????


Buddy is a dachund/basset mix. Bandit is a cocker spaniel. And Tica is a terrier mix. Vet called her a Heinz 57 Terrier! She's so cute.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe not. I would love to go to WEBS but will just be window shopping. Social Security doesn't go very far. I will likely bring my socks and maybe a scarf.



knittingneedles said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure we can. And I don't mind dogs. I have never had any but they are mostly sweet creatures, and birds? Never had much contact. But I will be so busy getting to know my friends I won't care. Should I bring knitting? I can see us too busy talking.
> ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You fly into Hartford airport.. and she will be there to pick you us.. The area is just the most beautiful tranquil place you have ever seen...

And if they come, make sure you take them up to stockbridge lenox, great barrington, and egermont... so NE... you will think you stepped back in time...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

You have snow, and it was warm enough here for ice cream. Gotta love our little kp world that brought us together


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > What kinda dogs????
> ...


MY favorite.. Cocker spaniels... and a basset? does his ears hang low??? do they waddle to and fro????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Is Tica (male?? Female?) long hair or short???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

And I didn't go to take a nap.. I am finishing my uggs at my desk...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Love crockers and bassetts...want another one oh so much... First thing I am getting when life slows down enough to really take care of one


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tica is little. Female. The others are boys.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

these guys aren't young!!! Old like us???? but so very cute.. just my kinda dogs...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Buddy is about 11 or 12 years old now. Bandit is 8-10 years. Tica is only 2years. All are rescue dogs. Please don't give me the puppy pouty face or I will have to adopt you too!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, barbara ann has a nice home. i like your living room. it's slushy snow here. we're not not going to get as much as they were saying. we're supposed to get 4 inches at least.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

on the rare occasion that Mike has to go out of town for work, I make sure all three dogs are in the bed with me! LOL

They all sleep in my room anyway.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

This was my dog for a while... isn't he cute? his name was Barak... cause he is black with a little white!!! (can I say that online??) 

ANd the other two are my granddoggies...

Roscoe and Cupcake.... (my son's dogs)... 

and I can't find a pix of Murphy.. my mini poodle I had for 10 years...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

it's a heavy wet snow here. The tv and lights keep flickering.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love dogs. And for some reason they love me!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, need to go take care of a few things. Back in a bit!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't imagine why they must love you?????


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Just checked airlines. A bit more than I can afford. I will live precariously through my friends. Haven't checked trains or busses.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta, you are not talking a bus to Mass... no way no how... 

One day, one of us will win the lottery and we will all meet in some great place and hang for a week together.. somewhere where we can knit, shop, eat.. and laugh....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Love the video of mia!!! My daughter and I watched it while eating ice cream cones at a drive in on the way home from her basketball game ... She fell in love with Mia and wishes we were closer so she could babysit while you an I went yarn shopping


AAwww! Thanks Angela! =D I wish I had someone to sit with her! My babysitter doesn't do more than regular work hours.

I hope your daughter's team won!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't know why I thought I could join them. Wishful thinking I guess. I will earmark my lottery winnings for the biggest bash ever. Thanks for understanding. Who did I think I was? Love you all.


knittingneedles said:


> Alberta, you are not talking a bus to Mass... no way no how...
> 
> One day, one of us will win the lottery and we will all meet in some great place and hang for a week together.. somewhere where we can knit, shop, eat.. and laugh....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Aww Barbara your doggies are so cute! Maybe I'll have mom babysit.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Alberta, there's lots of time still, after the holidays. No date has been set in stone. 

I would love to meet you too!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina, those dogs are so cute too  

I love dogs, but i can't have them considering my schedule. I'd be a bad doggy mommy.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey! Where did everyone go???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out how to finish up the top of the boots... they want me to make a fringe.. but i have so many little threads inside the boot that i want to make a knitted top... so I am trying stuff out..

What is everyone else doing???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm checking on the storm. I heard a crash and was concerned. Have a lot of trees near the house. But all is fine.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta, not sure what airport you will fly out of. And we haven't picked any dates. Probably not before Feb sometime as Mike is hoping we go to Belize in Jan. 

CRAP! we are gonna loose power!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all. Popping in and out on iPhone...took a nasty tumble last nite due to kids/dh's clutter... So am now supervising some housework until time to go back to the school for nieces beauty pageant ( ugh!!!)

Told them either they pick it up and keep the house safe for me to walk thru.... Or I am going to rent me a place and leave them to it(. Clutter from my dh cleaning closets when it rained... About the time he pulled it all out...the sun started shining, so it was left everywhere)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Stay safe and warm my northern resort friends


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

cute shoes, oh to be that young agian


----------



## Tuddie (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm in! maybe more for the spa then the knitting


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Wanna have a chuckle????? Not much for the eyes, know but if you have speakers make sure you are able to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all, I will just sigh from the other side of the world and keep buying lottery tickets.
Barb your house is beautiful so ful of character and City mia is so sweet loved the walk in the heels...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi trasara...i have about 10 mins before i have to go...

do you machine knit at all? just been watching a youtube video on how to knit a tam on the knitting machine...may try that one nite...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

No Angela my mum had one when I was a kid but I don't remember much about it.

This is how naieve I am I was looking at Tanias video thinking wow snow goes up...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol...

wasnt mia adorable!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i aactually think that knitting a tam my hand may be better anyway...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

wish you were here...you could go to the beauty pagent with me and help me pick winners....there are 26 contestants and the judges will pick 5 beauties and 1 most beautiful..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Too cute , the little ones at work sound like that, they are still all cuddle and cute then they get lanky and argue with you. You know its over when they are as tallas you and look you in the eye lol!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

thank goodness i just get to go be an aunt,...not a mother or judge!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You said you wanted to ask me about the floods?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> Too cute , the little ones at work sound like that, they are still all cuddle and cute then they get lanky and argue with you. You know its over when they are as tallas you and look you in the eye lol!


which is why tonite will be entertaining :thumbup:

i can watch the drama and act like my own daughter is perfect...her beauty review isnt until feb. lol :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Do you think she will win


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

will have to wait until i have more time...i had no idea that it happened so fast...it really was like an inland tsunami! our floods here on the mississippi tend to happen liked a slow motion monster...not so rapidly like that


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

pm me and we'll chat!I watched so much news coverage of it!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> Do you think she will win


she (niece) is beautiful enough...but i don't know if she has mastered the walk or the interview yet...she tends to give in to her nerves at times...we will see if she is tough enough to survive the backstage drama and shenanigans :shock:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hopefully we will both arrive online at the same time again soon....

you and i seem to overlap most days


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

see you all later may be quiet tonite due to the weather tho...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

bye goodluck


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Fits for so many of us. Giving credit to whoever posted it on Facebook. Sorry. Quote didn't come along. Must be to keep me from posting it. Oh it made it.....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like a good way to get through life.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Everyones gone!! I did just shower 10 minutes ago PROMISE!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

City, Just worked out if I turn my head sideways the snow falls the right way.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

sorry no one is on here to answer you...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am busy watching wild boys and finishing the uggs... I hope to have a pix by the end of the night...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, if you want to see my sock i knitted go to my profile on the oct/nov swap and you'll see it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Im sorry I had to leave. No power. No heat. Trees and branches coming down everywhere. Kinda freaked out right now. Home alone. Mike out trying to plow. Hard to do forum on phone. Will check in tomorrow. Have a great night.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Wanna have a chuckle????? Not much for the eyes, know but if you have speakers make sure you are able to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Anyone want to sit on the porch with me?


What an adorable yellow house! I'd love to sit and knit on the porch with you this spring!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, barbara ann has a nice home. i like your living room. it's slushy snow here. we're not not going to get as much as they were saying. we're supposed to get 4 inches at least.


Hi Maryrose, been wondering about your snow. My son's friends in Reading PA said they got 6" today...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Im sorry I had to leave. No power. No heat. Trees and branches coming down everywhere. Kinda freaked out right now. Home alone. Mike out trying to plow. Hard to do forum on phone. Will check in tomorrow. Have a great night.


Be safe, Barbara Ann!! Praying all is well there...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, look who's on.. where have you been all day.. dearie???


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Well, look who's on.. where have you been all day.. dearie???


I went to Vicksburg! I said goodby before I left... :shock:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I have never done puff paint on the bottoms of slippers, but I've heard other people have tried that. I wear my felted clogs on uncarpeted floor (wood and tile) and they don't slip. Everybody in the fam wears them, unpainted. No prob... I'd say let her try it without, and then she can add it if she needs to. But she probably won't.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, if anybody is interested in seeing my sock, you have to go to my profile to see it. my husband did the pics. go to "no of topics created" click oct./nov swap package and you'll see my stuff.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Maryrose, I don't know how to do that. Send me the URL...



maryrose said:


> hi, if anybody is interested in seeing my sock, you have to go to my profile to see it. my husband did the pics. go to "no of topics created" click oct./nov swap package and you'll see my stuff.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie, you did say goodbye.. I remember it now!!! Sorry age creeping up on me... 

Well ladies, here is the finished product...

What do you think???

is it too much over the top???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

MaryRose, your socks are lovely..

I love the colors... wear them well!!


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

knittingneedles said:
 

> Bonnie, you did say goodbye.. I remember it now!!! Sorry age creeping up on me...
> 
> Well ladies, here is the finished product...
> 
> ...


I LOVE these! ENJOY them!!!  THey are happy...made me smile!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks...


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hey! Where did everyone go???


Hi there. Out here on the S shore of Long Island....only Wet snow and freezing rain...lots and lots of freezing rain (flooding!). Mia is ADORABLE! enjoy both her and the snow!

thank you for sharing the clip....it made me smile


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks knittingneedles.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, your boots look nice.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello Ladies! Tracy you should add a trip to one snowy city to your bucket list. And be sure to let a snow f lake land on your tongue!! And don't ever pick up snow from the floor to eat it!!! LOL 


Maryrose your sock is pretty. Looks cool and comfy  Nice swap too!


Nina your Uggs are cute!! She's going to love them! 


Hello Elissa, Thank you  I hope it stopped raining and snowing there. We're not getting any here now and not much gathered.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Elissa, you actually read some posts.. wow.. that's great... 

So sorry you are having a time of it with this weather.. but the winter is just starting.. Good luck with it.. and keep warm...

Thanks Maryrose..they were a struggle.. but finally done!!

Not too happy with them.. but for the first ones, it will have to do!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina, I was glad she did as well lol 

Elissa, understand that so many people come through here say something either about the first post re the resort or the last thing we were talking about and never really read anything else.... and there are a LOT of peeping "toms and tomette's"  lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

They are great Nina. And you still want to make another pair! Woohoo!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I got some really good tips from the woman who posted those really great uggs on KP. . but not ready yet.. got other things I got to do first.. But thanks kiddo!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Your Uggs are great. I bet while you were fighting with the felting you never thought they would be so great. Beautiful!! How many more do you plan to do???



knittingneedles said:


> MaryRose, your socks are lovely..
> 
> I love the colors... wear them well!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Nina, I was glad she did as well lol
> 
> Elissa, understand that so many people come through here say something either about the first post re the resort or the last thing we were talking about and never really read anything else.... and there are a LOT of peeping "toms and tomette's"  lol


I am happy you said it, not me!!!!! :roll:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Your Uggs are great. I bet while you were fighting with the felting you never thought they would be so great. Beautiful!! How many more do you plan to do???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea... I would love to make one that she or my dil can wear outside.. and these are way too big.. I know they will be big on my daughter by a size at least.. so for slippers it really doesn't matter...

I got time.. lots of time.... lol have other stuff to finish first...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Nina, I was glad she did as well lol
> ...


 :thumbup: Leave it to me to blurt out what's on my mind lol


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Maryrose. You are so talented. Your work is beautiful. Love the socks. Now I think I am the only one still working on socks. I refuse to give up. I actually did finish one sock with Bonnie's class. But it was so big I didn't want to do another one. And I had done a swatch. I just think I knit too loose after awhile. Anyway your projects are beautiful.



maryrose said:


> thanks knittingneedles.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

All of a sudden i'm feeling the Christmas crunch! And I realized today that Mia's hats don't fit her! OMGoodness what a bad knitting mommy! LOL 

So i'm making her an emergency schoodie/scood/hood-scarf/schood/scarf-hood. 

If you search for it in ravelry you'll come up with some and not others, so you have to be creative


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > citynenanyc said:
> ...


Like a true NEW YORKER!!!!!!!!!! WHOO HOO!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Maryrose. You are so talented. Your work is beautiful. Love the socks. Now I think I am the only one still working on socks. I refuse to give up. I actually did finish one sock with Bonnie's class. But it was so big I didn't want to do another one. And I had done a swatch. I just think I knit too loose after awhile. Anyway your projects are beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad Alberta... I keep saying I'm going to re-start my sock... and I bought a book and several nice yarns. It's still a no go.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Maryrose. You are so talented. Your work is beautiful. Love the socks. Now I think I am the only one still working on socks. I refuse to give up. I actually did finish one sock with Bonnie's class. But it was so big I didn't want to do another one. And I had done a swatch. I just think I knit too loose after awhile. Anyway your projects are beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries Alberta, you are in great company.. Bits has yet to finish her second sock.. so YOU ARE NOT ALONE!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, if it wasn't for sewbiz explaining how to knit the sock with 5 dpns so well, i wouldn't be able to knit them. she explained it better than my book. i see the difference between the first pr. i made using 4 dpns, & then the 5 dpns. the socks using 5 dpns is definitly better. (they look & fit better).


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the encouragement. I will keep plugging away. I have to knit a hat for myself and I would like to do one of those bow-tie scarves.



knittingneedles said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Maryrose. You are so talented. Your work is beautiful. Love the socks. Now I think I am the only one still working on socks. I refuse to give up. I actually did finish one sock with Bonnie's class. But it was so big I didn't want to do another one. And I had done a swatch. I just think I knit too loose after awhile. Anyway your projects are beautiful.
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I have some old packs of 4 needles. I just bought another set. Now i have some extras in case I lose one. I love the 5 needles. Smart of needle companies to do that.



maryrose said:


> hi, if it wasn't for sewbiz explaining how to knit the sock with 5 dpns so well, i wouldn't be able to knit them. she explained it better than my book. i see the difference between the first pr. i made using 4 dpns, & then the 5 dpns. the socks using 5 dpns is definitly better. (they look & fit better).


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I hopped over and spied on the week-end knitters. They don't talk much knitting, but sure talk about food. I stole a couple chicken recipes. They would be great for crockpot meals Tania.....


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I see dissi is online. Doesn't she hang here anymore?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, actually the 2nd sock started is next to the sock on my foot. i was almost done with the previous 2nd sock, but i messed up bad by going backwards & losing many stitches. it's hard sometimes to catch those stitches with that fine yarn. so i threw the messed up one away & the 2nd one i did over is displayed in the picture.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

well goodnite everyone. it's 12:38 p.m. i better get some sleep.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Nighty-night maryrose


maryrose said:


> well goodnite everyone. it's 12:38 p.m. i better get some sleep.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Uggs look great!You worry too much!!
Maryrose Your sock is really good so neat! pretty colours too!
Don't worry Alberta I still haven't finished my second sock I am nearly at the toe. I have been making birthday presents for my cousins babies. Should get back to it soon.

I am working on starting a dishcloth revolution!! Have told my friends all about them an now just to have to get them made.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, trac.. you are right I do worry too much.. but I am still worrying about it until she wears it for the first time and says it fits...

I spent the day watching Wild boys and knitting... God he's cute.... Wish I was 30 again!!!! lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You are talking about Daniel Macpherson??? He started out in a soap I have been watching for the last 25 years called Neighbours. He is cute!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes that's him.. forgot his name..

He must be very different in a soap!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi ladies...just got in...niece was beautiful, but no crown tonite..it was fun and a learning experience for her tho...



speaking of learning experiences....my son and two others were in a wreck tonite...all three thrown out, but thank the Lord okay...son was a passenger...the driver almost ran off in a 50ft drop off into a creek, my son panicked, grabbed the wheel and over compensated, so they flipped on the road and landed on the top of the bank, instead of down in the creek...

on the long trek back to the house, they decided to tell the parents that they wrecked avoiding a deer...

but as one of the dad's is trained to investigate accidents..the lie came out...

so now my son has to work off the damage to the vehicle,,,or at least a third of it...the owner did not want to make him do that, because it was such a close call and he was just glad they all came out of it okay...

however, i told him that my son would indeed work until he paid for his part of the damages....but because of the lie they told in front of everyone...if they had told the truth, i would have said we would pay for it...

was i too hard? i am being the heavy parent here..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Neighbors???? I used to watch that years and years ago... oh my... I used to watch it when I lived in Israel..

Kyle Miqnoue (spelt wrong?????) was on it too!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> hi ladies...just got in...niece was beautiful, but no crown tonite..it was fun and a learning experience for her tho...
> 
> speaking of learning experiences....my son and two others were in a wreck tonite...all three thrown out, but thank the Lord okay...son was a passenger...the driver almost ran off in a 50ft drop off into a creek, my son panicked, grabbed the wheel and over compensated, so they flipped on the road and landed on the top of the bank, instead of down in the creek...
> 
> ...


MY question is:: why weren't they wearing seat belts??? That scares me way more than any lie they could have come up with! They are lucky to be alive...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > hi ladies...just got in...niece was beautiful, but no crown tonite..it was fun and a learning experience for her tho...
> ...


because they are kids??? they always have to wear belts when in a vehicle with me and my dh,...the other two boys with thier parents too...no drugs, no alchohol, no racing anyone...just tried to take a curve a little too fast and over compensated...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok.. My son had a rule when he was a teenager.. .he would literally stop the car if anyone wasn't wearing a seat belt and wouldn't move it again, until they put it on..

When he was in HS 5 of his friends died in separate accidents .. he went to 5 funerals before the age of 18.. 

Tell that to your boys... 

Driving a car is a dangerous thing and a car is a weapon and kids have to learn how to use this weapon correctly,

I taught driving lessons for a little while...and I am adamant about kids driving safe... There are way more deaths among teenagers from driving than any other group driving..

Great that they weren't drinking, or anything else.. but not having seatbelts on is the best way to get thrown straight thru the windshield and die.. 

Sorry.. but this is one of the strongest opinions I have... 

Yes, you should make him work to pay his share of the damages.. but I would have a stern talk with him about safety belts and how they do save lives.. and how lucky he and his friends are...

Sorry if I am harsh!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

On a lighter note.. check out these great hats!!!! and she sells patterns for many of them, if you choose to go that route..

http://hatsandnothats.com


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

they did go thru the windsheild...if that didnt teach them, then i don't really know what else to do...as i said before, they were raised by parents who always buckle up...

they know they were very fortunate...when we went back to the scene...well, it was very emotional because they saw what we saw...they should not have walked away from it...

somehow the windsheild came out, and they went thru the opening or the doors?..not really sure....they are really and truely blessed is all i can say


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You really need to scare the Bejesus out of them... it's the only way it works.. emphasize that they MUST wear seatbelts...and then hug him as much as possible .. .which will scare him too!!!! lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

OSG I fully agree if there are no consequences to their actions they don't learn. And I think this is a very important lesson to learn I would do the same thing.

Knitting the children's Hats are so sweet but I would look ridiculous in some of the woman's hats even though they are nice.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

(tired smile here...as i am totally emotionally wiped out...i get you...i just really don't know how to scare them any more than they scared themselves...hopefully the seatbelt lesson is learned..)

this is why i pray over them every day...you do the very best you can...but generation after generation seems to have to learn lessons for themselves before they appreciate the wisdom of their elders...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

okay, hats....did someone here post a link to some felted hats? maybe city?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Imagine how any of them would feel if one of there mates had been killed do you think you son realises how lucky he is? A similar thing happened recently to a friend of mines son when he hit a telegraph pole after speeding around and taking a corner to fast he even went to court and is losing his licence after only having it 10 weeks unfortunately he told his mum it was all her fault because of the way she raised him so he will have to hit rock bottom before he learns anything hopefully!!!!!!! he won't kill himself or anyone else before that happens.....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know about felted but I just posted a link to amazing hats..

http://hatsandnothats.com just incase you didn't see it...

if you really want just felted.. just google felted hats.. you can even click on imagines in google (on the top left) and all you will get is pix of felted hats.. click on the hat and you will get the website related to the hat...

Maybe you know this already.. but if not.. it's a good trick...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thats how I find cool cakes to copy...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i hope these 3 did learn something...i know my son apologized...and the driver came to me and said, "I am so sorry that I put your son's life in danger" and then broke down and cried in my arms....

again, i am just wiped out...but have to wait up for my dh who is still dealing with getting the vehicle home...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Its a pity they have to learn the hard way and don't just take our word for it.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

cool link...i also found where city posted one...i had intended to look it up but forgot...really cool hats there too

i have never felted, but think i would like to try a hat


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i think felting a hat would be easier than two socks or uggs...i was very impressed with that, by the way


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

so trasara...did you live in the area that flooded?

(moving back into our topic earlier today )


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, and I agree with you... I believe felting a hat or even a bag would be easier.. I really freaked out.. and still know that it isn't good yet.. the uggs became narrower but not too much shorter.. 

Moke gave me some good advice about which size to choose next time etc.. so hopefully it will be perfect next time...

Next time will probably be sometimes next winter!!! not anytime soon


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

funny thing is... they are the exact color I need to match a new sweater...

you just happened to make what i will be shopping for, lol

but i tell you...uggs are definately something i will opt to buy over make...i cant hem pants even, so i know i could not manage to knit and felt two uggs to the same size!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

what time is it there for you?

almost 2 am here


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

No I am an hour west of sydney the flooding was in Toowoomba and brisbane in Queensland the state above us (about a day and a halfs drive) The toowoomba one was suddenand caused total distruction but the brisbane one that resulted from the other they nknew was coming and they were able to prepare to a certain degree.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> funny thing is... they are the exact color I need to match a new sweater...
> 
> you just happened to make what i will be shopping for, lol
> 
> but i tell you...uggs are definately something i will opt to buy over make...i cant hem pants even, so i know i could not manage to knit and felt two uggs to the same size!!


I believe if you knit them exactly the same.. and felt them together you shouldn't have a problem. but I didn't knit them exactly the same.. I realized that I knitted one a little bit smaller than the other and because I was almost done.. I said... forget it.. the felting will suck it all together... so they are slightly different.. but not by much..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> what time is it there for you?
> 
> almost 2 am here


Midnight... next week when it is daylight savings it will only be an hour difference...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Do you put your clocks forward or back?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> No I am an hour west of sydney the flooding was in Toowoomba and brisbane in Queensland the state above us (about a day and a halfs drive) The toowoomba one was suddenand caused total distruction but the brisbane one that resulted from the other they nknew was coming and they were able to prepare to a certain degree.


so, how is the recovery going?...we seem to be bouncing back rapidly here in the yazoo area from the mississippi flooding, but if you know the people affected...you know that it just appears that way...

so many are dealing with the finacial mess from it...much less realizing the damage of the things they tried to save...but were still damaged in the moving or from water/humidity


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> Do you put your clocks forward or back?


spring forward fall back

so back this time...i hate it...messes up my internal clock every time :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

That's what I thought wasn't sure.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

To be honest we don't hear to much you know what it is like the media moves on to the next story. I imagine the clean up and re building is going to take a while I can't imagine how the people in Grantham who lost so much and so many people can ever get over it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Do you put your clocks forward or back?


In Arizona we don't move our clocks at all.. everyone else does except Arizona.. They move forward, I believe...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I had all the time differences next to everyones name in my buddy list now I will have to work it all out again.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well you won't have to change mine!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm hopeless at Math so I will just wait till it happens and ask what the time is haha, Maybe I will catch more people on line.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

maybe... well, I have had it for the night.. been sitting here finishing those damn uggs.. and started a sock.. so I am ready to go to bed..

See ya later.. sorry I can't stay up with you tonight...

Be well..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

sleep well,


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, if anybody is interested in seeing my sock, you have to go to my profile to see it. my husband did the pics. go to "no of topics created" click oct./nov swap package and you'll see my stuff.


Here is the link to Maryrose's sock:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-39171-1.html

Very pretty, Maryrose! Your swap package looks great too. Did you make the socks from that yarn you got in the swap?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bonnie, you did say goodbye.. I remember it now!!! Sorry age creeping up on me...
> 
> Well ladies, here is the finished product...
> 
> ...


The UGGs look adorable. I like what you did at the top. I think they have enough fringe with the tassels. Hope they fit her, she'll love them!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, if it wasn't for sewbiz explaining how to knit the sock with 5 dpns so well, i wouldn't be able to knit them. she explained it better than my book. i see the difference between the first pr. i made using 4 dpns, & then the 5 dpns. the socks using 5 dpns is definitly better. (they look & fit better).


Thank you for that compliment MR. I'm glad you were helped!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > onesoutherngal said:
> ...


This is VERY serious. No excuses... Watch this video and make sure your kids see it, too. And note that three kids in the car were wearing belts, but the one who wasn't did all the damage to the others, flying around the car like a missle.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=354139937325595060#

One of the best rules I have ever heard of for young drivers is: No one allowed in the car with them before they turn 18 or have been driving 2 years alone. It's the best. So many accidents occur because the driver is distracted and friends in the car (even just one) is a HUGE distraction. Yes, it's more expensive for everyone to drive their own car, but their lives are priceless. We would never let our kids ride with anyone their age driving, either.

Maybe this incident is a big blessing in disguise. It gives you a chance to rethink the whole teen driving thing and set some good rules. Too many teenagers never survive their teens because of these things. I hope your kids stay safe!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i hope these 3 did learn something...i know my son apologized...and the driver came to me and said, "I am so sorry that I put your son's life in danger" and then broke down and cried in my arms....
> 
> again, i am just wiped out...but have to wait up for my dh who is still dealing with getting the vehicle home...


Sounds like you all have been through the emotional ringer. What a miracle none of the boys were hurt. 
Legally, they do view a vehicle as a deadly weapon, the same as a gun. The daughter of a close friend of mine has been in prison for over a year, for running a red light in the middle of the night and plowing into another car. No drinking or drugs, just that she was tired and not paying attention. She is 35 and the mother of 3 young children, who my friends are having to raise until she gets out. The people sitting in the car at the light were hurt, so she got convicted of assault with a deadly weapon, a FELONY. As a convicted felon she will go through life with severe limitations and loss of many of her basic rights. If she is found to be in a house with either alcohol or any kind of weapon, (a beer or a hunting rifle) she can be taken right back to prison. She could have gotten 2- 20 yr sentences (one for each passenger she hit) but took a plea for just one 20 yr sentence, with 5 served and 15 probation. She is a good Christian woman and mother. Her experience in prison has been a living hell. And she still has several years on her sentence, tho we are all hoping she gets out early. I see her kids in church every Sunday. They miss their mom and are so sad whenever you talk about her. Their lives have been devastated.

The point is, the law is tough and our lives can change in an instant... Kids never think about this when they get their licenses and hop behind the wheel.

When I was a kid they used to have 'scare' films in school that everybody had to watch... accidents like the link I posted (above) and also smoking films that showed what happened to people who smoke. It deterred a lot of kids from smoking and driving recklessly (speeding). Now that they don't show those films to kids anymore, the problems are back.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Well, it looks like I am the first one on this morning. I conked out early last night and you all went on chatting til the wee hours...

I'll be off now, to get ready for church. It was fun talking to myself!

Laters, Chicks...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

My goodness OSG my heart went to my feet! Im glad hes ok. I agree that paying for a third isnt a lesson strong enough.... one would think that the accident would be enough, but it wasnt clearly as the walked out and plotted a lie. Take them to a morgue.... my mom did that. Since theyve made tv so close to reality watching a video may not be as effective as it was for some. If the morgue is too much have them volunteer with helping someone disabled/injured by a vehicular accident. Or sit quietly with someone in a coma..... no texting no laptop, no friend for company. A few hours a day and weekends. But you have to be stern. 

I get it was an accident, but the have to see again the value of human life. 

Right now they are feeling a bit superheroish... they walked away. Thank God this time they did..... 

Good morning all!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi sewbiz! Enjoy the service!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all. Children are gone...day of rest today. going to fix my hair and be back. Bits

PS Alberta I still only have 3 inches on sock #2. Slow going with going away, company here and sewing to do. First in the AM have to make pickles. Had to pick everything off the plants yesterday because of the freeze last night. Bits


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Im still here, a little under the weather this weekend, think i have a mild case of flu (myown fault, refused the jab) have been popping on and reading but then back to bed or sofa...Have started the last bolero this morning, took me a week to do no 5...i just feel so weak, ok back to the couch i go xxxx


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, dissi, sorry to hear that you are sick. I do hope you feel better. Cup of tea and a nap. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Feel better soon dissi


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Just saw the news... Power outages from the snow may keep things quiet in the resort...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi dissi, i hope you get well soon. i wouldn't trust those flu shots. one young lady down texas (i guess a dallas cheerleader) got a flu shot & it paralyzed her. the drug didn't agree with her. i don't know how she's doing now, but i wouldn't want that to happen to me.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, that yarn was from joann's bernat aryclic sock yarn. i bought it last year when i was trying to teach my self thru my book & watching you-tubes. but since i wear ankle length, i always have left overs. i have lots of sock yarn now. but i like collecting it. so many muti-colors.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, we change our clocks back next sat. nite i just found out from the phone operator.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-39202-1.html

Just as a little extra and then I think it best to leave it alone. OSG has gone thru a difficult time and is lucky it wasn't worse...

I am sure Angela will beat it into their heads, the best way she knows how...

We should all beat it into every teen we know who drives!!!

They showed that movie in my kid's school once the kids starting killing themselves... but Tania is right, the video games and movies has warped our kids so that blood and gore makes them insensitive to it all.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well good morning to all..

Bonnie, have a Godly morning with God!!!

Bits, have a quiet morning without the kids

OSG have a thankful morning

Dissi have a healthy soothing morning

MaryRose have a extra hour of sleep morning until next week

Tania have warm and cozy morning cuddling with Mia, (I am sure Chris doesn't cuddle anymore)

Barbara have a morning with electricity and heat!!!!

and Tracy have a good evening!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Got half the pickling done...going to finish up after my glass of iced tea, then sit. Bits

Gosh, Barb, hope you have electricity. Good morning Nina.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

What kind of pickles bits?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I made watermelon rind pickles last year.... Just yummy!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Angela, had to pick the green tomatoes as well as the ripe ones. So I am pickling the green tomatoes ala New York style (dill and sour). Yum I will do as much as I can...cannot get anymore dill seed. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Aren't those sweet pickles?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Never had watermelon rind pickels.. what do they taste like?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, can't you get dried dill? Are there any spanish stores in your area?? they have giant bags of dried dill for little money?? Would you like me to send you some???


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Watermelon rind pickles are made with cinnamon and vanilla added... Like a sweet tart preserve on biscuits. Just divine. And a pretty peach color...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

nice, next summer I will have to try it...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Forgot me!! I will be with Bonnie.



knittingneedles said:


> Well good morning to all..
> 
> Bonnie, have a Godly morning with God!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I have dill weed, but the dill seed is more potent. I am done for the day. Got fourteen jars done. Have to wait until sometime this week to get more seed. So I am going to sit and relax, tired after all of the company. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you for the offer Nina, but once these green tomatoes are gone..I am done for the year. I have maybe enough tomatoes to do 12 more jars. I will wait, and if the tomatoes do not last....oh, well....off to the woods with them. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Forgot me!! I will be with Bonnie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I had a feeling I forgot someone.. I am so very sorry.... Alberta.. but you were in a good place... lol...

A place of forgiveness!!!!!! RIGHT?????? Will never forget you again!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, am tired...going to sit and read a bit. 

Nina, Alberta will get you if you leave her out again. Bits

How many pairs of socks have you done?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks pal. Just a slip. We do our best to remember everybody, but with OSG's son's accident there was way more important things than some pouty old woman. Have we heard from Barbara Ann? She lost power last night before I went to bed/



knittingneedles said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot me!! I will be with Bonnie.
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Just went to the Farmers Market for a head of cabbage and some other veggies for a cabbage soup. I will get the stuff for the pumpkin soup Wednesday when I go to town. This is definitly feeling like soup weather here. KN you are probably in shorts and a tank top feeling sorry for us. It is beginning to drizzle here and temp in low 50's. Not bad. After soup is on back to socks.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't feel sorry for you, I am jealous.. to be retired and surrounded by fresh fallin' snow... infront of a fire with a warm drink and my knitting in a yummy comfy chair.. what can be so bad???


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with that picture. We don't have snow yet, but will soon I am sure. I don't mind winter except to have to drive in snow and ice.
.



knittingneedles said:


> I don't feel sorry for you, I am jealous.. to be retired and surrounded by fresh fallin' snow... infront of a fire with a warm drink and my knitting in a yummy comfy chair.. what can be so bad???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

True, I have skidded off the road many times.. also did 360s a number of times.. almost went over and embankment on Rt 8 near Lee in Mass.. If they didn't plow the snow high right there it would not have been pretty!!! Thank God the snow stopped me from going over...

That's why if you are retired and make sure your house is always stocked... you should be ok.. Internet, knitting, food, heat... what more do you need??? If you get cabin fever. bundle up and take a walk in the snow!!! Love that..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No snow in Virginia...just cold last night and in the low 50's now. Will freeze tonight though. I was sitting in my chair reading and fell asleep. Gosh, I was tired, children woke me at 6 am...the kids had to leave at 7am to get one of the munchkins home for Sunday School. Having fish, potatoes and salad tonight. And I am sleeping in till 8 am. Ok, chicks going to work on my sock as tomorrow is sewing day. Bitsey


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey All. I sent Barbara a text cause i was worried, since she said there was trouble there yesterday.... 

She wrote back that there was damage, no power and freezing but ok. Gas stove so the soup is good. She's knitting by candle light and flashlight. She said HI to ALL!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all just a quick hello I am dressed as a witch as we have a Halloween dress up day today at work, Not that it is a big celebration here but as the shops get more and more dress up bits and decs in the store the kids get into it. I have had lollies for years as we are opposite the school we can get quite a few kids. I think it is great fun, see you later I have to grow a wart...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Morning all just a quick hello I am dressed as a witch as we have a Halloween dress up day today at work, Not that it is a big celebration here but as the shops get more and more dress up bits and decs in the store the kids get into it. I have had lollies for years as we are opposite the school we can get quite a few kids. I think it is great fun, see you later I have to grow a wart...


Hey Trasara,
I always forget that our Sunday afternoon is your Monday morning...

I texted with Barb today too. She seems very upbeat despite losing her power. Didn't she say just a couple days ago that she was bringing in a load of firewood? I hope so, so they can keep warm with their fireplace. And she has a gas cooktop. They should be okay. I just hope her house didn't have a tree or big limb fall on it. All that wet sticky snow on the trees and power lines is so heavy.

A website I was reading said this is only the 4th time since the Civil War that snow has fallen in NYC in October. Could God be sending a message? :mrgreen:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yep Sewbiz! The message is to get outta dodge! LOL Even the Dodgers left ;D ParamPUM! 


I hope they did bring in some wood, cause now it would be too wet to burn right? Last year I ordered a truck load of wood for Mom and they delivered it when no one was home and left it uncovered in a huge pile with nothing on the bottom. We had to all get together lay out a tarp and move the wood one by one. Have you any idea how many pieces of wood there was??? OMG i was sore for days. Took us all day to stack them up neatly. We took some inside and it was a no go... still had to go to Stop and Shop and pick up a bunch of wood to have a fire that night. 

Anyhoo... just sharing


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, getting ready for dinner...have started..made salad and started the potato patties. Knitted some on my sock, and proceeded to drop two stitches...I picked them up(I think) and continued knitting. If anyone notices they will get kicked in the nose...what are they doing down there anyway? Later, Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am surprised that Barb does not have a generator. Sure makes a difference in the comforts of home....We have one(not a whole house) but the electrician has it wired so all fridges and freezers are hooked up lights in large room and tv. It makes it easier. Plus your hot water heater is still hot the next day, so you can take a shower. Bits(the creeping crud is the worst)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all just a quick hello I am dressed as a witch as we have a Halloween dress up day today at work, Not that it is a big celebration here but as the shops get more and more dress up bits and decs in the store the kids get into it. I have had lollies for years as we are opposite the school we can get quite a few kids. I think it is great fun, see you later I have to grow a wart...
> ...


I spoke to her not too long ago.. She was fine.. nothing happened to the house.. but tree limbs fell all over Westfield, where she lives... tons of damage...but not her.. Thank God.. Mike was walking in when I spoke to her and he was gonna set up the fireplace for warmth...

And of course,, she's knitting!!! keep her fingers warm with the movement I guess..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Yep Sewbiz! The message is to get outta dodge! LOL Even the Dodgers left ;D ParamPUM!
> 
> I hope they did bring in some wood, cause now it would be too wet to burn right? Last year I ordered a truck load of wood for Mom and they delivered it when no one was home and left it uncovered in a huge pile with nothing on the bottom. We had to all get together lay out a tarp and move the wood one by one. Have you any idea how many pieces of wood there was??? OMG i was sore for days. Took us all day to stack them up neatly. We took some inside and it was a no go... still had to go to Stop and Shop and pick up a bunch of wood to have a fire that night.
> 
> Anyhoo... just sharing


HA HA I have had to do that many times... but I don't have to anymore... anyone wanna come and warm up???? 88 degrees and of course , like usual not a cloud in the sky!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, I made dinner with you in mind...

Spanish Rice, black beans, mango salsa....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Come join me! We are ok. Lots of clean up to do. No power yet. Check in tomorrow.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OOh Yummy! I have yet to make mango salsa. Will have to get on it! Sounds delicioso! 

I made the chicken stew. Chris ate twice. I wanted to also... lol Saved some for tomorrow... I love leftovers! Next weekend I'm going to try to make Sancocho. Nina, that may be right up your alley if you don't put meat in it. Do you know what it is?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara! Im glad you're all well.  Ooh spooky! Just in time for Halloween!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, I always love a fire. So cozy. Be back chick-a-dees.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Come join me! We are ok. Lots of clean up to do. No power yet. Check in tomorrow.


Yah! Barbara is back...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> OOh Yummy! I have yet to make mango salsa. Will have to get on it! Sounds delicioso!
> 
> I made the chicken stew. Chris ate twice. I wanted to also... lol Saved some for tomorrow... I love leftovers! Next weekend I'm going to try to make Sancocho. Nina, that may be right up your alley if you don't put meat in it. Do you know what it is?


Not a clue...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OH I forgot.. made plantains too!!! Mucho importanta....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sancocho looks yummy... love cilantro, never cooked with cassava...

Next time I am in NY.. I got to come to see you!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes Ma'am! I make a huge pot. Enough for days and for some people at work. Cause if I bring some for lunch and don't bring them any, i get dirty looks and I swear they try to trip me!!! ahahahaha


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Have you ever made for them???


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

There are lots of recipes for it. Every single household has their own version of it.... beef, chicken, pork... one and or the other or all three.... 

I use beef and sometimes shrimp. 

I also use that grating thing for the plantains, don't know what it's called in english. It's a "guayo". make them little balls and drop them in the soup. Spanish people tend to like this, it takes them back in time. 

As long as you use enough "viandas" in the pot, it doesn't matter which. It cannot be soupy either. Has to have a stew like consistency. 

Viandas are considered green bananas, plantains, potatos, batatas, yuca, yautia, chayote, n~ame..... 


When I make mine next, I'll write it down.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good I will look forward to it...

Don't need exact measurements just abouts work out fine for me..

Thanks


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have to thank Bonnie too.. I am falling in love with DPNs..I did those uggs on DPNs now I am making a beanie for my SIL..DD asked me to make it for him... Making it out of the leftover yarn from the uggs...

Hope it comes out.. (NO GAUGE!!)...

I am hungry!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Going to take a shower... been sorting and cleaning (AGAIN!!) all day... 

Later... Chickitas


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Last winter I did. I made two pots and bought the large chinese soup containers, filled up 9 of them. Took it to work and they were gone. But it was a mess, bc of course I didn't cook for the whole floor. Someone claimed two, bc she doesn't cook and could eat it all week...... :\ So i promised I wasn't going to cook for work again. 

Don't forget I work for the city of NY. GRRRRR! 

I only bring in enough for me and maybe one other person.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, almost time for Closer re-runs. I will check in later...our dinner was tolerable.(boring)...Bits


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Elissa, you actually read some posts.. wow.. that's great...
> 
> So sorry you are having a time of it with this weather.. but the winter is just starting.. Good luck with it.. and keep warm...
> 
> ...


Thank you for the "WELCOMES". I have actually tried to read some "resort" posts each evening...but this is such a popular vacation spot that it's tough to keep up with it all!

I would like to thank the chef for preparing so many delicious NO CALORIE meals! And the view....wow...it's spectacular.

Our weather last night ended up being better than expected. A bit of black ice in the morning and a slight dusting on cars and lawns....nowhere near as bad as the NYC/Bronx folks (citynana, and ? I think I've got the names correct).

For everyone still reading this message.....enjoy your week, have a happy and SAFE Halloween to all who celebrate and I will certainly say prayers for a full recovery to all in need.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

I received a wonderful "Welcome" from KNITGALORE and she asked me to introduce myself to this message thread....so, here goes: 

Elissa is my first name. In August I turned 50. I have been knitting for as long as I can remember (maybe even longer than that..... I actually don't remember ever NOT knitting) I absolutely CANNOT crochet...I've tried so many times.... I seem to confuse myself with all the double and triple crochets...oh well. 

I am currently LOVING lace knitting, and have a few full sets of circs (thanks to my mom) but have yet to actually use them to knit in the round....oh well, it'll come. I have never, ever even attempted to knit a sock... but maybe that will come too!

I am worried that if I keep LOVING the different threads of this forum (daily digest, tea party, knitting resort, etc.) I will NEVER get another project completed! UGH.... but this forum is SO VERY FRIENDLY, that I've become addicted!

OK, now I've introduced myself.....and while doing that, I think this thread has grown by 2 more pages....so I am off to read a few more posts, then I will leave the site, get a few lesson plans written and settle in by the fire to watch some tv and knit! (well, that's my plan, anyway!) 

Enjoy your evenings and please Treat yourselves well, stay happy and HEALTHY!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So I get a call now, that Chris has no school tomorrow... Peekskill is heavily damaged and the "transmitter" lit up the sky last night. I had NO idea, being that I've been watching Disney flicks all weekend. I haven't watched a second of the news. 

It's past my bed time.......... Hugs and Kissies to All of you lovely ladies!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome Elissa, pull up a chair and enjoy your stay


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicks, going to say goodnight also, heading to my chair to watch a bit, then bed. I am pooped. Sewbiz has not been around all evening. I hope she is not under the weather. Bitsey


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good night Bitsey. Sweet Dreams.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, is Chris home?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yep, he's here. Ecstatic about not going to school tomorrow...

I was already contemplating keeping him home, bc of halloween and how bad things have been lately with gangs and all....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OUch,, that isn't good.. Is that all around you? do you have a problem with them? staying home halloween is probably a very good idea


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

No, I don't see anything here. But you never ever know. They're everywhere. 

Just last week there was something going on with a mother of 12. She covered some school kids and wound up dying. An 18 yr old did it, bc of initiation. That was in Brooklyn. 

In LI there a teenager walking with a group of friends, another group wanted to initiate also. He's paralyzed. So sad. 

So, I'd rather keep him home. I would leave Mia with him if I knew that he could handle it. But i'm not so sure... If she poops i can't trust he'll change her. She'll just take off her diaper and only God know what I would find! lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG.. that would not be pretty... but he can stay home and play video games all day!!!! you can trust him to stay home, right???


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh yeah. Unfortunately Chris grew up a latch-key kid. He's good.  As long as he's got juice and milk with plenty of cereal he's ok. He's got cold cuts and fruits and leftovers from today. As long as he doesn't eat it all in one sitting we're good. LOL 


He's skinny, but the boy has a hefty appetite! He has a thing for opening the door... but I'll scare him enough tonight. 

I'll have him lock all windows and close the curtains too. Oh man, now i'm freaking out. Maybe I'll take him to work with me.... He'll kill me. LOL Oh boy.....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

He will be fine... arent you on a high floor? what can happen with the windows?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm on the 6th fl. But The fire escape covers my bedroom and living room. 

He'll be fine........ I'm sure. I'll check on him all day.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

he has done this before, right?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

lol Oh yeah!! He's stayed home a whole lot of times. My uncle lives across the hall too. 

It was just a mild freak out. LOL and was typing straight from my tired brain. Now it's way past my bed time. 

Thank you Nina! For hanging tight! 


HUGS!!!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Just popping back in really quick. Was thinking of all of you guys........ And how sweet you are. 


Dissi I hope you're feeling better. 

Angela, your son will be stronger because of this experience. 


Has anyone heard from Myra? It's been a while......


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'll wait around a bit for a response, but if I fall out, I'll check in the morning 

Ciao!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, Sounds cold and wet over there except for you baking away knitting.
City You have to trust that you have taught him right from wrong and I am sure you have, he will be fine, especially if you have family in the building.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi Elissa, Welcome to the resort! You must be a stayer if you can get through all of our posts, It is still strange to think people read our chat and don't join in, I know I tend to forget that sometimes.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

City my hubby and youngest DD enjoyed listening to you and Mia on your recording it was so sweet.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you Tracy  Hope your day at work went well. I bet the kiddies were dressed so cute!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

trasara said:


> City my hubby and youngest DD enjoyed listening to you and Mia on your recording it was so sweet.


How cool!  I'm going to save it and tell her that people listened to it around the world!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Some were really sweet but it isn't a huge celebration here more of a novelty.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

GO TO SLEEP!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

But its still daylight hahahahahahaha


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm not doing it this year... I'm realizing that it's not as fun as it used to be. When Chris was little, I used to buy him really cute, really expensive, fluffy costumes, and people wanted to take their picture with him all the time. I thought if i charged 5 cents per picture, i'd be a millionare! lol But he got a little older and a bit scared himself.... With Mia, I'm less inclined to take her out. Although, she looks very cute in her fairy dress... but she wears them and tutu's all the time, so there's really no difference. Besides, she is absolutely terrified of everything halloween, except for pumpkins apparently. 

Ok, it's official. I'm going to be out for the count.  

Lights out!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, Momma Nina!! I'm outta here!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Night city, go and count pumpkins till you drift off...


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> So I get a call now, that Chris has no school tomorrow... Peekskill is heavily damaged and the "transmitter" lit up the sky last night. I had NO idea, being that I've been watching Disney flicks all weekend. I haven't watched a second of the news.
> 
> It's past my bed time.......... Hugs and Kissies to All of you lovely ladies!


Ooooh...and extended vacation for Chris...I am hoping that our resort has a day camp for our children....actually, if you've been watching Disney Flicks all weekend, I'm certain that there is wonderful childcare available! Enjoy your bonus day together!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Chris ain't going to no Day Camp he is a cool football player.. too big for day camp..

Sorry Tracy!!! you knew that wasn't meant for you!!! Sily girl!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I know just messing with you!!!


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hi Elissa, Welcome to the resort! You must be a stayer if you can get through all of our posts, It is still strange to think people read our chat and don't join in, I know I tend to forget that sometimes.


Yup....I read LOTS of posts this evening.....and now it's 12:21 a.m. and I have gotten NOTHING added to my needles! UGH.... I did, however, get my lesson plans done....but sadly, no knitting.... oh well, there's tomorrow....maybe!

I think that this resort's Entertainment Director is just way too affective! So many interesting things to read about.....not enough time left to knit.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I don't know about the others but my jaw works much more than my needles do. Hahaha


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

you are suppose to do both at the same timw.. we will teach u!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Its the typing that gets in the way I need voice command.
Hubby said on the weekend that He should buy me an i pad so I can sit on the lounge watch Tv, knit and chat with you guys. Is he mad I said he obviously doesn't want clean clothes of meals ever again!!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Got to do the music lesson run will be back in about 45 min if anyone is around!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Come join me! We are ok. Lots of clean up to do. No power yet. Check in tomorrow.


Hi Barb... what are we looking at? :shock: Is that your fireplace?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy, always take a gift when it comes your way.. Do not say NO to an IPAD.. if you don't want it.. just send it my way!! I'll sit on the lounge, knit, watch tv and talk to my friends...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I have to thank Bonnie too.. I am falling in love with DPNs..


They are THE BOMB!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, Chicks, going to say goodnight also, heading to my chair to watch a bit, then bed. I am pooped. Sewbiz has not been around all evening. I hope she is not under the weather. Bitsey


Hi, I'm checking in now, but of course most of you have gone to bed! I went to a job interview, of sorts, this evening, and they liked me. So I may have another sewing job. May involve drafting and grading patterns for them, too. With all the economic destruction going on, how wonderful to find a successful family business that wants to keep growing! God bless the USA!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I'm not doing it this year... I'm realizing that it's not as fun as it used to be. When Chris was little, I used to buy him really cute, really expensive, fluffy costumes, and people wanted to take their picture with him all the time. I thought if i charged 5 cents per picture, i'd be a millionare! lol But he got a little older and a bit scared himself.... With Mia, I'm less inclined to take her out. Although, she looks very cute in her fairy dress... but she wears them and tutu's all the time, so there's really no difference. Besides, she is absolutely terrified of everything halloween, except for pumpkins apparently.
> 
> Ok, it's official. I'm going to be out for the count.
> 
> Lights out!


Might there be a safe place to take her? Here all the churches have "Harvest Festivals". Lots of games and candy given as prizes and it's all usually free. The kids still dress up but no scary costumes allowed and nothing Halloween-y.

Some of the churches have started doing something called "Trunk or Treat", where they open their car trunks and decorate them and give candy out from the cars. Kids walk from car to car in a parking lot, looking at the trunks and getting candy. I think it's totally cheezy and STUPID, myself. It would be much better to come inside and play some games than walk through a parking lot collecting candy. But this seems to be the new trend... Hope it fades out.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hello Elissa,
Nice to meet you! We are a chatty bunch. There's a core group of us that are pretty close and committed to talking to each other every day. Then there are a few lurkers who just pop their heads up every now and again. And about once a day someone will read the first post (out of nearly 600) and post a reply to that , which pops up here at the end where we are light years beyond that first part of our thread. It's kind of funny when it happens. Proof that so many people only read the first post in a thread... They usually say something like, "Calgon, take me away..." :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

elissa57 said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Elissa, Welcome to the resort! You must be a stayer if you can get through all of our posts, It is still strange to think people read our chat and don't join in, I know I tend to forget that sometimes.
> ...


We aren't virtual anymore... this place runs in real time. The food is real too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Boo hoo, y'all have left me... I guess that's a sign that I should go to bed, too. Manana!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hello Elissa,
> Nice to meet you! We are a chatty bunch. There's a core group of us that are pretty close and committed to talking to each other every day. Then there are a few lurkers who just pop their heads up every now and again. And about once a day someone will read the first post (out of nearly 600) and post a reply to that , which pops up here at the end where we are light years beyond that first part of our thread. It's kind of funny when it happens. Proof that so many people only read the first post in a thread... They usually say something like, "Calgon, take me away..." :lol:


Who says anything about committed??????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Everytime I show up.. everyone leaves.. I guess I smell or something!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

we need a live chat room, don't worry I end up talking with myself but I do get the best answers that way!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree.. tried to get them on Skype.. but no luck...

are you on skype?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have the camera I am planning to set it up


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

you dont need the camera you can talk without the camera too and you can txt too...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

The camera bit freaked me out as it seemed like a good idea but not at all flattering!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Is skype free or do you pay?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Free.. unless you plan on calling telephones...or cells.. but computer to computer it's totally free


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

usually I don't turn the camera on


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I sometimes hop straight on to catch up with you guys in pj's no brushing hair or teeth it really isn't a good look.....I'll check it out and work out how to load it. It is probably simple.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I might need to get a microphone.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Dont you have it built in?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and it is simple.. just go to skype.com and download the program.. then pick a username ... tell me and i will find you.. so you dont have to do it.. then I can show you my screen and show you how to use it...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

So once you join you can do video, voice call or instant messaging is that right?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

here you go nina
http://www.knitrowan.com/designs-and-patterns/patterns/snowflake-slippers


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> So once you join you can do video, voice call or instant messaging is that right?


Yes


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I started a dishcloth this afternoon, so far so good...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, foggy early this morning on the creek. Hope everyone has a good day, today is a sewing day. Later chicks. Bitsey


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning!! 

Hi Bitsey! Have fun sewing


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Who says anything about committed??????


Aren't we? I want to talk to you all every day... Or maybe I should have said some of us need to BE committed... :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I agree.. tried to get them on Skype.. but no luck...
> 
> are you on skype?


I have skype... it's how we talk to the kids in England sometimes.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

For better or for worst is seems around here!  We should plan the Resort honeymoon for next year in the spring/summer. LOL OR maybe a fall one, when Sheep and wool festival is back


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> For better or for worst is seems around here!  We should plan the Resort honeymoon for next year in the spring/summer. LOL OR maybe a fall one, when Sheep and wool festival is back


That sounds good! Did you know there is a similar festival in Maryland? Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival... not sure what time of year they do it.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I think it's going on very soon November.... gonna look it up.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OH no! Way off! LOL 

The 39th Annual
Maryland Sheep & Wool Festival
May 5th and 6th 2012


It's the Mass. one happening Nov 5&6. The Big E....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Our "new dog" is still here. This makes one week. We have been calling her Sophie. She is a good girl. I need to get her to the vet, just been waiting to see if someone would show up to claim her before I did that. She doesn't eat much and we noticed why-- she has a canine tooth on one side that didn't come in right and is slightly impacted, so she will need some oral surgery for that right off the bat. $$$$$$$$$$$!
She is young but full grown, I'd say about 8 months old, probably. She shows no signs of having had puppies, but should be well past the age where it would have happened if she was just left to run loose. I can't tell if she's been spayed already-- don't see any scars. So there's that, too... more $$$$$$$$$$. And I'm not sure what's going on, heartworm-wise. Not likely she's had any preventative. If she has heartworms, more $$$$$$$$$$$ and the awful treatment to kill them. New stray dogs can be terribly expensive...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So, busy day at work, Tania? Did the snowfall stick around?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, I'd LOVE to go to Maryland Sheep and Wool... quite a long drive for me, tho.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96910-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

